# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/22/13



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Interested to see where the Cena/Bryan feud goes.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Daniel Bryan is like a foot shorter than John Cena. That's the guy who's supposed to be our champion?

I miss the old days of wrestling. Someone send me back to 1998.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

redban said:


> Daniel Bryan is like a foot shorter than John Cena. That's the guy who's supposed to be our champion?
> 
> I miss the old days of wrestling. Someone send me back to 1998.


His knees are bent making him appear shorter, he's doing his 'yes' shtick. If you saw their segment last Monday it's quite evident.

And if you're desperate for the AE, it's all on youtube. If you don't like the show, don't watch it.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I just checked locations for the upcoming RAW events. Am I seeing it right, does next weeks RAW take place in Australia? 

Tomorrow Austin,TX.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Why is bork attacking a poor fan in the first picture? unk

Anyways, Wyatt vs Kane is going to be awesome.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I just checked locations for the upcoming RAW events. Am I seeing it right, does next weeks RAW take place in Australia?
> 
> *Tomorrow Austin,TX.*


:austin

I'm really looking forward to this show. Lots os things going on. Sandow/Rhodes, Cena/Bryan, Wyatt Family, Punk/Heyman, who's next in line for Del Rio and Axel, RVD, Langston/Ziggler/AJ, Shield/Henry and of course, what is Orton going to do now.

:mark:


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

redban said:


> Daniel Bryan is like a foot shorter than John Cena. That's the guy who's supposed to be our champion?
> 
> I miss the old days of wrestling. Someone send me back to 1998.


Bryan's 5ft '6 and Cena's 6ft '1.

Austin is 6ft '1 - whereas The Undertaker & Kane are about 6ft '7/6ft '8.

What an ignorant post :sandow


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I just checked locations for the upcoming RAW events. Am I seeing it right, does next weeks RAW take place in Australia?
> 
> Tomorrow Austin,TX.


they taping for next week RAW on Tuesday in Laredo, Texas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm pumped! :mark:


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

JY57 said:


> they taping for next week RAW on Tuesday in Laredo, Texas


Wow so we will know the result of 2 raws 24 hours from each other.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

redban said:


> Daniel Bryan is like a foot shorter than John Cena. That's the guy who's supposed to be our champion?
> 
> I miss the old days of wrestling. Someone send me back to 1998.


You mean the same 98 where HBK, Austin and Foley, none of them bigger than 6'1, were champion?


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

Its weird......Having more than one thing im intrested in Raw anymore.....Either way, Im happy Raw is becoming good on somewhat of a consistent basis.....

Bryan :mark:
Punk :mark:
Heyman :mark:
Shield :mark:
Wyatts :mark:
Axel :mark:
We The People :mark:
Ziggler :mark:
Fandango :mark: 
Rhodes/ Sandow Fued :mark:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

So stoked for Cena vs Bryan and Punk/Heyman/Lesnar.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

thaimasker said:


> Wow so we will know the result of 2 raws 24 hours from each other.


Meh, that sucks. Avoiding the spoilers for nearly 1 week is impossible.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Pardon my ignorance...why are they taping Raw the next night?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Dopesick said:


> Pardon my ignorance...why are they taping Raw the next night?


Stars (Cena, Bryan, Kane, Ryback, The Great Khali, Natlya, Axel, The Miz, The Shield, etc) are touring Australia and Asia starting Friday 7/26 to Friday 8/2 for the RAW side. And stars (Sheamus, Orton, RVD, Big Show, Ziggler, ADR, AJ Lee, Kaitlyn, Barrett, Langston, Wyatt Family, etc. ) are touring South Africa after couple of in state house shows (7/26-7/28) on 7/30 so they will be taping next two Smackdowns (with Punk working the tapings and the in state house shows) Wednesday & Thursday.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Stars (Cena, Bryan, Kane, Ryback, The Great Khali, Natlya, Axel, The Miz, The Shield, etc) are touring Australia and Asia starting Friday 7/26 to Friday 8/2 for the RAW side. And stars (Sheamus, Orton, RVD, Big Show, Ziggler, ADR, AJ Lee, Kaitlyn, Barrett, Langston, Wyatt Family, etc. ) are touring South Africa after couple of in state house shows (7/26-7/28) on 7/30 so they will be taping next two Smackdowns (with Punk working the tapings and the in state house shows) Wednesday & Thursday.


Ugh, I hate taped shows. It's nearly impossible to avoid all the spoilers.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Meh, that sucks. Avoiding the spoilers for nearly 1 week is impossible.


yeah this sucks¬¬:cuss:



I'm so excited, so many good things in wwe now, Randy Orton, Cena, Bryan, Punk, Rhodes :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

JY57 said:


> they taping for next week RAW on Tuesday in Laredo, Texas


That's lame. At least it should've happened when I'm not on vacation because now it would be easier to catch the show live but what's the point of that when you already know the results? unk3

And no, I'm not going to try to avoid the spoilers.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Mark my words.

:show coming for :adr and the WHC @ SummerSlam.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Gaz. said:


> Bryan's 5ft '6 and Cena's 6ft '1.
> 
> Austin is 6ft '1 - whereas The Undertaker & Kane are about 6ft '7/6ft '8.
> 
> What an ignorant post :sandow


Stone Cold, so short, always fighting in shorts and a T Shirt, all those hardcore spots, typical Indy vanilla midget.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

KING. said:


> Mark my words.
> 
> :show coming for :adr and the WHC @ SummerSlam.


Hopefully not.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Gaz. said:


> Bryan's 5ft '6 and Cena's 6ft '1.


Bryan's 5'8 - 5'9, he's small, but not midget small like Rey Mysterio or Austin Aries(as much as i like the guy)


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Taping shows .


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

redban said:


> Daniel Bryan is like a foot shorter than John Cena. That's the guy who's supposed to be our champion?
> 
> I miss the old days of wrestling. Someone send me back to 1998.


Good talents is hard to find. Don't judge a book by it's cover.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

redban said:


> Daniel Bryan is like a foot shorter than John Cena. That's the guy who's supposed to be our champion?
> 
> I miss the old days of wrestling. Someone send me back to 1998.


1998 this guy was champion for quarter of the year and beat all the men he is standing beside in these videos...


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

This RAW also marks exactly a year since RAW 1000. Time flies.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

D.M.N. said:


> This RAW also marks exactly a year since RAW 1000. Time flies.


Crazy to realize how it's already been a year since RAW1000. I still remember watching commercials on youtube so much for it.

Just 1 year ago, one of best Raws:


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

pretty interested in a lot of things going on right now
hope they do not screw this up


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Time for the Bellas to get that airtime since next Sunday is their Divas show...


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Time for the Bellas to get that airtime since next Sunday is their Divas show...


Sure, the one time I watch Raw without a DVR or anything! Now I'm forced to watch 10 minutes of constant burying of the entire WWE roster by the Bellas.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Sure, the one time I watch Raw without a DVR or anything! Now I'm forced to watch 10 minutes of constant burying of the entire WWE roster by the Bellas.


I'm sure they'll get more than just 10 minutes since they also will be included in John Cena/Daniel Bryan storyline.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Dolph/AJ altercation :mark:

The Wyatt Family :mark: :mark:

Punk/Lesnar/Heyman feud :mark: :mark: :mark:

Bryan/Cena feud :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

RAW IS BELLAS

2 shows in 2 days. 

BELLA ON BELLA VIOLENCE

:cena2 :dazzler


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Ryback22
> Wake up you FeedMeMorons! I'm back, so all you low life negative thought producing wastes of space have a hero to tell you how much you suck


OT: B.A. Star Advertisement by Ryback (return tot twitter) . Back to your regular program.



Anyways it will be interesting to read (not watching) how they start the Cena/Bryan feud and how they progress Heyman/Punk without Brock


----------



## ddoucette214 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'll be there :kurt

I hope its a good one


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bryan's so short.

Only watching for Punk/Heyman/Lesnar since, well, it's the only thing worth watching. Rest is trash.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Bryan's so short.
> 
> *Only watching for Punk/Heyman/Lesnar since, well, it's the only thing worth watching. Rest is trash.*


*
*


Eh, kind of hard when one of the two guys in the match isn't even going to be there...again.

Bryan/Cena :mark:

Lets kick the big boy program off. Finally!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk/Heyman/Lesnar is what intrigues me the most. Honestly, Lesnar not being there doesn't bother me since Punk/Heyman's part of the feud can easily fill the void left by Lesnar and keep this thing going strong.

Bryan/Cena could be interesting, but if this Bellas thing comes to fruition... or hell if it ends up the McMahons get involved, then fuck that shit. Bryan/Cena needs to be about Bryan/Cena @ Summerslam and the WWE Championship, not what the McMahons think of Bryan. If they have to interject themselves, at least wait until after Summerslam when Bryan either wins the WWE Title, or Orton cashes in and it turns out he aligned with Vince to keep the title off Bryan. But we don't need the McMahons taking the focus off the title, which is exactly what will happen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

McMahons being involved or not is irrelevant to me. Actually, if the McMahon's are involved it actually adds an even bigger feel to the program. These days the McMahon's don't get involved in feuds between wrestlers as much as they did in the Attitude Era and Ruthless Aggression era. So, them having some involvement in this storyline wouldn't bother me all that much. If anything, it adds another layer to it. The fact that Vince has mentioned Bryan on Raw recently in a negative light tells me they have big plans for Bryan going forward. This has been a program that people have wanted to see for quite some time. A little bit of McMahon involvement (especially if they have plans for Bryan) or not isn't going to ruin it for the overwhelming majority. It's still Cena/Bryan.

Heyman has been the best part of the Punk/Lesnar storyline, bar none. If Lesnar is only going to show up the night after MITB and the go home Raw before SummerSlam it'll certainly hurt the momentum of the feud, as has been the story of Brock's current run with the company. The few matches a year he works, he needs to be there when he's involved in a feud. Having Axel fill in for him with Heyman when Brock is gone sucks.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The Sandrone said:


> Punk/Heyman/Lesnar is what intrigues me the most. Honestly, Lesnar not being there doesn't bother me since Punk/Heyman's part of the feud can easily fill the void left by Lesnar and keep this thing going strong.


Yes sir. It is a downside that Lesnar won't be around, but Heyman and Punk are more than capable of keeping this thing hot.

Bryan/Cena is going to be so mediocre. If the Bellas get involved it'll be even worse. It's just going to be bad mic work from Bryan, and Cena needs that solid mic worker to work with to motivate him. The program will be dreadful. The only time I'll be invested in this is Summerslam, where they can potentially blow the roof off the place.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

redban said:


> Daniel Bryan is like a foot shorter than John Cena. That's the guy who's supposed to be our champion?
> 
> I miss the old days of wrestling. Someone send me back to 1998.


1998 are the old days of wrestling :lol


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Yes sir. It is a downside that Lesnar won't be around, but Heyman and Punk are more than capable of keeping this thing hot.
> 
> Bryan/Cena is going to be so mediocre. If the Bellas get involved it'll be even worse. It's just going to be bad mic work from Bryan, and Cena needs that solid mic worker to work with to motivate him. The program will be dreadful. The only time I'll be invested in this is Summerslam, where they can potentially blow the roof off the place.


Bryan/Cena will blow Punk/Lesnar out of the water cause the American dragon pisses over anyone right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know, maybe I'm just different. But if I'm going to get totally invested in a feud and ultimately the match, I need both guys to be there. If one of them can't be there every week, then they at least have to be there more than just the night after the previous months' PPV and the Raw before the PPV the match takes place. Don't get me wrong Heyman is GREAT on the mic. He is actually the best mic worker in the entire company right now. He is better than any wrestler, full time or part time. He's actually the best mic worker in the business right now, bar none.

But even with all of that said, if both guys aren't there, and one guy is only there twice (after MITB, before Summerslam), it definitely takes away a certain amount of momentum and heat from the feud.

It's time they move Bryan into a more serious character. And this could be the pre-cursor to that move. If the McMahon's get involved, than so be it. It just means they're taking this program very seriously and consider it the biggest program in the company right now.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The McMahons being involved in Bryan/Cena I just feel would be disastrous for Bryan/Cena, because almost anything that involves them will revolve around them, not the other way around. Part of it is due to the ego of the three of them, but part of it is also just the natural attention you'd get for being in a position of power, and that's why Bryan/Cena won't be about the WWE Title or even Bryan/Cena as much if the McMahons do get involved. All eyes would be on them.

However that said, if it turns out they somehow manage to keep the focus on Bryan/Cena even with the McMahons involved, then I'm all for it. It would no doubt help in that case, but I have no faith in them to book something like that properly.

As for the Brock situation, I understand where someone would be coming from, but I'm almost certain that's why they made Heyman involved in this feud just as much as Lesnar. Not only does it add a personal touch to the storyline with the whole betrayal, but if gives them something to keep the focus on when Brock isn't there. They made a mistake by having Heyman as a non-factor in the Lesnar feud with HHH and therefore when Brock left that feud that's why that feud suffered so greatly. This is a different situation and it's much more organic than anything Heyman could do with HHH... or anyone else on the roster for that matter. It's why I'm not worried about Brock having a couple weeks off. And normally I would be worried about WWE fucking this up... but if Heyman/Punk/Lesnar are contributing a great deal to the storyline behind the scenes, it's all good (well, mainly Heyman).

TBH, even if Lesnar was on for all the next four Raws before Summerslam, what would he do? What would he honestly contribute by just standing there while Heyman does all the talking, which is gonna happen anyway? Would he just attack Punk again and we have a repeat over and over again for weeks of it? Or would he actually *gasp* speak on the mic? He takes a couple of weeks off, comes back for a contract signing, Punk manages to get a one-up on Lesnar using the table and knocking him to the floor while hammering him with the mic or something, maybe a GTS to Heyman, and then the following week we see what we saw last week again, but maybe this time Lesnar goes to weaken Punk's arm (for the Kimura Lock) or knee (due to Punk's history). TBH in this case, I think Lesnar taking an absence isn't so bad... though I would prefer if he didn't miss two weeks in a row, but it is what it is. As long as he's there for the go-home show to really sell the match for the PPV, we're all good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Usually, I would have a problem with the McMahons being involved with a storyline like this. But this time, I am fine either way. Whether the McMahons are involved or not, this is a HUGE step for Bryan and his position in WWE. Facing the face of the company for the WWE Title at the second biggest PPV of the year is a big stepping stone for Bryan and his jump into the main event scene. I love that Vince has gone out of his way to mention Daniel Bryan on Raw all on his own without Bryan even being in that scene. The fact that Vince is antagonizing Bryan shows that the attention is on Bryan. I love that.

As for Lesnar, it's been said before, but him missing multiple Raws in a row when he is in the middle of a feud naturally hurts. There's no denying that. As great as Heyman is on the mic, Heyman isn't the guy that Punk is going to be in a match with at SummerSlam. The fans want to see Brock. They want to see him and Punk mix it up. They want...an actual build to the match. Yeah, Heyman is gold on the mic. But Heyman isn't Brock. Brock just standing there next to Heyman adds awhole other dimension. Brock is a presence. Even him standing there while Heyman speaks is much better than the alternative. Then, at least, there is a chance something might go down between the two. Besides, after the exchange Heyman and Punk had last week on the mic, what else can they possibly have to say? They already covered their past, right?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

What will we expect from the Austin, Texas, Crowd?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Well I'm going to try to come into the show with the expectations that it will be an entertaining show for atleast 80% of the time, but naturally I have low expectations for RAW.

I'm excited to see what happens with Punk/Lesnar/Heyman obviously, aswell as Sandow/Rhodes. And hearing Cena get showered with Boos is always enjoyable aswell.

I'm not excited to see Cena no sell the match, and the filler garbage like the Divas match & that American stable with Jack Swagger (whatever they do sucks) and that stuff.

Anyways I'm anticipating it.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Brock advertised?

Anyways can't wait for Punk and Heyman, gonna be intense!

Interested to see the Wyatt's again, and see where Cena vs Goatman goes.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

SJFC said:


> Bryan's 5'8 - 5'9, he's small, but not midget small like Rey Mysterio or Austin Aries(as much as i like the guy)


Aries is 5'9 just like Bryan


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Got a feeling the Bella twins will get involved in Cena/Bryan. Vince won't pass up the fact they're sleeping with two sisters who both happen to be Divas.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> As for Lesnar, it's been said before, but him missing multiple Raws in a row when he is in the middle of a feud naturally hurts. There's no denying that. As great as Heyman is on the mic, Heyman isn't the guy that Punk is going to be in a match with at SummerSlam. The fans want to see Brock. They want to see him and Punk mix it up. They want...an actual build to the match. Yeah, Heyman is gold on the mic. But Heyman isn't Brock. Brock just standing there next to Heyman adds awhole other dimension. Brock is a presence. Even him standing there while Heyman speaks is much better than the alternative. Then, at least, there is a chance something might go down between the two. Besides, after the exchange Heyman and Punk had last week on the mic, what else can they possibly have to say? They already covered their past, right?


It's funny you mention Brock standing next to Heyman adds a whole other dimension, because I immediately thought back to the final segment before Mania between Lesnar, HHH, and Heyman... and tbh it didn't feel like Brock even needed to be there. There wasn't a much a purpose aside from it just being because he was in the feud. Nothing happened with him and it was all HHH. He was just there for the sake of being there on the final show before Mania and it felt like he wasn't. So no, Brock being there doesn't add anything if he just stands there saying and doing nothing. At least not for me.

It's true that they covered pretty much everything I can think of last week, but that's where I'm hoping the genius of Heyman comes in and there ends up being more too it, or maybe he delves into what he sees as the future of Punk without him, or maybe Punk tells Heyman what he's gonna do to him after he beats Brock, or something far more creative than those. There's still loads of different directions they can go and that's gonna keep the feud afloat even without Brock. What's important is that he is there for the go-home show, when they really do have to full-out sell the match. For now though we can go more into Punk/Heyman, more than we could've ever imagined. I mean certainly they couldn't have shared everything if they were that close. I don't know though... we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Just waiting and hoping for the Real Americans and the Wyatt to slowing interact with The Shield. Henry's in the way atm thou.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

After last week's Raw, I'm pretty excited for this.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Pumped. Can't wait to see what would pan out in the Heyman/Lesnar/Punk feud. What got me really invested was the turn on Punk by Heyman at MiTB which was executed perfectly so I'm fine with Lesnar's absence. It wouldn't hurt the feud IMO.

Cena/Bryan program should be good as well if they don't revolve it around the Divas. Excited for Bryan especially.

Shield vs The Wyatt would be awesome to watch, by the way but that's far from happening at this point anyway.

Hopefully, they keep the trend of good RAWs going.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm very excited for tonight's RAW. I'm probably gonna get some sleep eventually today though so that way I'm not dead tired during the show.

Also, when was the last time we've had a fatal 4 way or triple threat match on RAW? Feels like all we get is 1 on 1, tag team, six man tag team, (and once in a while) battle royals..


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Would love to see a stand off promo between Bryan and Cena.

also not looking forward to Mark Henry's new direction either. Big mistake to make him face since he is having a bigger success as a heel. 

Also I dont want to Wyatts to kep attacking random people every night unless it has some meaning, ever stable is going this approach. Give them some promos and some more of the twisted nature of these guys, they dont need to beat up on people to keep pro0ving something, every stable has been doing that lately.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RAW has been absolutely great lately, not missing it today (Y)


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Raw should be good tonight

Punk/Heyman/Lesnar :mark:
Bray Wyatt :mark:
Bryan/Cena :mark:
Sandow/Rhodes :mark:


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

I Came To Play said:


> Raw should be good tonight
> 
> Punk/Heyman/Lesnar :mark:
> Bray Wyatt :mark:
> ...


Also :henry1 and :reignsrollins


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Show and that IRON CLAD CONTRACT.

Match w/ Sheamus please.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Should be another good RAW!

Punk vs Heyman/Lesnar continues
Sandow/Rhodes
Bryan/Cena
Henry/Shield
Ziggler/Big E
ADR's next opponent (RVD?)
OH AND WYATT'S :mark:

Only thing I don't give a shit about is Big Show's return.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Damn, nobody is looking forward to Big Show's return.

:show


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

dis is gon b gud!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> It's funny you mention Brock standing next to Heyman adds a whole other dimension, because I immediately thought back to the final segment before Mania between Lesnar, HHH, and Heyman... and tbh it didn't feel like Brock even needed to be there. There wasn't a much a purpose aside from it just being because he was in the feud. Nothing happened with him and it was all HHH. He was just there for the sake of being there on the final show before Mania and it felt like he wasn't. So no, Brock being there doesn't add anything if he just stands there saying and doing nothing. At least not for me.
> 
> It's true that they covered pretty much everything I can think of last week, but that's where I'm hoping the genius of Heyman comes in and there ends up being more too it, or maybe he delves into what he sees as the future of Punk without him, or maybe Punk tells Heyman what he's gonna do to him after he beats Brock, or something far more creative than those. There's still loads of different directions they can go and that's gonna keep the feud afloat even without Brock. What's important is that he is there for the go-home show, when they really do have to full-out sell the match. For now though we can go more into Punk/Heyman, more than we could've ever imagined. I mean certainly they couldn't have shared everything if they were that close. I don't know though... we'll have to wait and see.



I don't know, I just enjoy it when both people are there. More possibilities, more heat to be added to the feud. One wrestler and the other guys' manager there are alot less possibilities. And like I said, Punk and Heyman already pretty much covered their entire history with eachother. I'd like to see Punk and Brock go at it alittle bit more. Anything is better than Brock not being there at all. It certainly hurts any feud that's he's in when he's not there for multiple weeks in a row.


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hope the crowd is good, Ill be there with my boys, we are all stoked .


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Weeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllll, Welllllllllllllllllllll IT'S THE BIIIIG SHOOOOOOW!

eh, not excited. :show


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Apex Predator said:


> Good talents is hard to find. Don't judge a book by it's cover.


But if the book is as bland as the cover, judge the cover even harder.

Looking forward to :heyman, and unk2, and :sandow, and :wyatt


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I don't know, maybe I'm just different. But if I'm going to get totally invested in a feud and ultimately the match, I need both guys to be there. If one of them can't be there every week, then they at least have to be there more than just the night after the previous months' PPV and the Raw before the PPV the match takes place. Don't get me wrong Heyman is GREAT on the mic. He is actually the best mic worker in the entire company right now. He is better than any wrestler, full time or part time. He's actually the best mic worker in the business right now, bar none.
> 
> But even with all of that said, if both guys aren't there, and one guy is only there twice (after MITB, before Summerslam), it definitely takes away a certain amount of momentum and heat from the feud.
> 
> It's time they move Bryan into a more serious character. And this could be the pre-cursor to that move. If the McMahon's get involved, than so be it. It just means they're taking this program very seriously and consider it the biggest program in the company right now.


Definitely agree. I think it'd be hard to top what they did last week without Brock, or even for the weeks to come. I hope to be pleasantly surprised. Also Bryan needs to get more serious, cut down on Yes/No a little bit, and so does Cena. He is "one of the hottest superstars today", if you respect him treat him as a legit threat. 



hardyorton said:


> Bryan/Cena will blow Punk/Lesnar out of the water cause the American dragon pisses over anyone right now.


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Should be a great show, MITB always adds so much to Raw.

Also I wish Big Show would just stay out of the ring, I actually enjoyed him on commentary more than anything he done in the ring except for the Henry feud.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think this RAW will be great but the taped one will suck, I bet. How the hell am I going to miss spoilers for a week?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Gaz. said:


> Bryan's 5ft '6 and Cena's 6ft '1.
> 
> Austin is 6ft '1 - whereas The Undertaker & Kane are about 6ft '7/6ft '8.
> 
> What an ignorant post :sandow


Bryan is actually 5'8 so he's even closer to Cena's height than that.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lots of potential for this show. Given all the stuff surrounding Cena/Bryan that we're expecting to happen, I'm interested to see just how in the hell this thing is going to play out. The Bella's are a certainty imo. They're definitely getting involved. The McMahon's however...I'm not too sure. I have no idea where they're going to go with this which is good so long as it isn't a mess. 

Also interested to see what happens with Punk and Heyman since they've sort of said everything that needs to be said at this point already. Brock not being there completely sucks though. I hate that he's not on the show more often to build his programs and I suspect, just like every other time before now, that things will take a dip in momentum due to his absence. At least he'll be there the week before Summerslam. BORK. 

I'm in agreement with whoever called Show/ADR. I think that's a high possibility. Either Show/ADR or RVD/ADR seems likely. We also have the Wyatt's to look forward to, Orton floating around with a briefcase, Sandow floating around with a briefcase and THE PREMIER OF TOTAL DIVAS THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!

RAW IS BELLA TIME

:cena2


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Day off tomorrow so gonna watch this live this week for 1st time since post WM Raw, looking forward to Punk/Heyman, Cena/GOAT, Shield/TWID and Maddox just being a geek as usual


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking forward to this tonight :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got my snacks ready and I already want to eat them. Yeah, they will be gone by the time RAW comes around.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Really enjoyed last week, great build up stuff for S/S... hope for more of the same.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Should be a good show this week, looking forward to Cena/Bryan, Punk/Lesnar/Heyman, The Shield, Wyatt Family and Dolph Ziggler, also interested to see who will challenge for the WHC at Summerslam.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I just hope the show is as good as last week. The quality has been very good this year, but if they can start building a lot of momentum, especially now in the late summer going into the end of the year, that would be awesome.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm kind of curious to see what they have planned for Big Show. See where he falls in with things now. 

But I'm mostly excited for more Punk/Lesnar/Heyman.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Arnold Tricky said:


> I'm kind of curious to see what they have planned for Big Show. See where he falls in with things now.
> 
> But I'm mostly excited for more Punk/Lesnar/Heyman.


I half expect him to feud with ADR for the WHC again


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Everybody turned purple.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

RVD interrupts ADR = :mark:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Meltzer is saying Sheamus/ADR will be setup tonight, GOD HELP US ALL.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> Meltzer is saying Sheamus/ADR will be setup tonight, GOD HELP US ALL.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> Meltzer is saying Sheamus/ADR will be setup tonight, GOD HELP US ALL.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TakeMyGun said:


> Meltzer is saying Sheamus/ADR will be setup tonight, GOD HELP US ALL.


I REALLY, REALLY hope he is not right.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck ADR!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

TakeMyGun said:


> Meltzer is saying Sheamus/ADR will be setup tonight, GOD HELP US ALL.


So WWE will have the exact same feud they had several months ago, for the exact same reason, with the exact same characters.......


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

dxbender said:


> So WWE will have the exact same feud they had several months ago, for the exact same reason, with the exact same characters.......


But this time Del Rio is the champion. It's not the same thing.

:vince


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Can't believe it's already been 1 year


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> Meltzer is saying Sheamus/ADR will be setup tonight, GOD HELP US ALL.


I refuse to believe that. WWE can't manage to be that cruel, especially considering it was the WHC match at last year's Summerslam. 

Heard rumours a few days back that it may be RVD going for ADR, so I'll just hope to the wrestling gods that its that instead.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I cant see them doing Sheamus ADR again but I suppose they have nothing for him to do so they got to give him something. Well I'll give less fucks to the WHC again


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I really hope they don't do ADR/Sheamus again as it wasn't that great the first time.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

For those saying that Brock needs to be there to continue the feud, he really doesn't. His job is to show up, intimidate, kick ass, and probably smile about it. Having that happen two weeks in a row is just kind of repetitive. The promo work between Heyman and Punk will obviously be the focal point of this. Hell, I wouldn't be at all surprised if Lesnar never speaks a word again on WWE tv. At least not while Heyman is still employed.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Meltzer said it was going to be ADR/Sheamus and that's what he heard. They are both floundering doing nothing also. Fuck, Smackdown is going to be unbearable with that feud.

He also said Orton/RVD might be a possibility for Summerslam with RVD going over to setup another challenger for the WWE title after Orton cashes in.


----------



## cw6904 (Jul 22, 2013)

Sheamus/ADR would be a funny Feud. dont you have fond memories of Sheamus calling Him Bertie ?
dont you have fond memories of Sheamus smiling and cracking jokes to everything del rio says?
remember how many times Sheamus said he stole his car?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


>


Where is that gif from. I laughed hard lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hopefully it's a good show tonight. The Raw after Payback was great, but the next Raw was very average, aside from the Orton/Bryan main event. So let's hope this Raw doesn't do the same and keeps the momentum going.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

dxbender said:


> So WWE will have the exact same feud they had several months ago, for the exact same reason, with the exact same characters.......


Same Old Shit.

What else is new..


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the show, hopefully it is good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hope Raw is good tonight.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

I heard Big Show is going to interrupt a Cena promo to have a retirement speech


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Fuck Del Rio vs Sheamus. It sucked when they did it before and neither guy has improved since so it's gonna be shit this time too. Two completely untalented and over pushed hacks.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'll be honest, looking forward to Big Show's return. Can't understand why many in here aren't that bothered. Anyway, also looking forward to the usual fuckery and Punk/Heyman, Sandow/Rhodes, anything involving RVD and anything with Daniel Bryan, SHEILD and Wyatt's.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ME should be nicely progressing. Looking forward to how Vince is gonna shake things up in the title feud.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> Meltzer is saying Sheamus/ADR will be setup tonight, GOD HELP US ALL.


that sucks. when he say that? I heard his radio show last night and today didn't hear him mention it.

Oh well can't say I am surprised.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Curious to see how the build up for the Cena/Bryan match at SummerSlam will start. Should be a good show.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

dxbender said:


> So WWE will have the exact same feud they had several months ago, for the exact same reason, with the exact same characters.......


It's WWE, you can't expect much from them...


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Monday Night RAW baby WOOOO


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Less than an hour left until showtime! :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Dammit, can't fully watch tonight. I can only see the third hour, and I miss the last 20 minutes. Dammit.
Hope it is a good show, and I hope I don't miss the Heyman/Lesnar and Punk segment. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Raw starts in less than 50 minutes


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Sheamus/ADR for the WHC? Well, at least this feud can't be any worse than last year's...right?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I hope I can catch the Punk and Bryan segments before I leave for work. Alas, at least let me not be treated to a Vickie/Maddox pissing contest for 20 minutes, or the AJ and Dolph pretty squabbles, or some lame Jawn Sena promo w/ Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dumbass on jerking each other on commentary.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

It's my birthday today. Hopefully WWE gives me a good present by giving me (and all of us) a good show to watch. 

Cheers! :hb


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Alim said:


> It's my birthday today. Hopefully WWE gives me a good present by giving me (and all of us) a good show to watch.
> 
> Cheers! :hb



happy birthday, friend. hopefully we all get a present tonight. :


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

I will love to see these matches tonight: (in order)

1. Ziggler vs Axel 

2. Rhodes vs ADR w/ Sandow in commentary plus interference. Don't want to see Rhodes tap out that's all.

3. Bryan vs Ryback and Bryan makes him tap out :yes:yes:yes

4. Cesaro & Swagger vs Rollins & Reigns vs The usos for the title in a ladder match. I know its too hard for that to happen, good old days where it often happens.

Mainevent: 5. Cena vs Wyatt. And Wyatt goes over of course unclean tho.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

So whats Fandango doing on his birthday? (its today)


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Last week was awesome. I'm excited to see where the WWE Title scene is heading now. Mainly if Orton appears because I got a feeling that he might stay out of this one.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I can't handle another Sheamus/ADR feud :jose


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Donnacha said:


> I can't handle another Sheamus/ADR feud :jose


Nobody can.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Is this ADR/Sheamus shit real? No. No. No. MOTHER OF GOD NO. Why the fuck is WWE doing this AGAIN!? It was bealy tolerable the first time and they think we'll be happy with it now? Fuck's sake there are so many other talents they could have feud with Del Rio but no. Let's do the same fucking thing over and over and never push anyone new then wonder why nobody cares about the rest of the card.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Del Rio/Sheamus AGAIN? fpalm. The WHC scene is garbage.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I share my birthday with Shawn Michaels, The Fabulous Moohlah, Selena Gomez, and FANNN.... DANNNNN.... GO...


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

MONSTER KANE return please!

As Wyatt family member with new sick mask or outfit!!


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Not watched a full episode of raw for over a year, usually just watch the PPV's and highlights, but for some reason i'm feeling drawed to it tonight


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Sheamus needs to be a Heel/Tweener brawler.. Not someone who makes poor Irish jokes. I pray he doesn't feud for the WHC.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Almost the weekly red rep of Nimbus time guys


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Alim said:


> It's my birthday today. Hopefully WWE gives me a good present by giving me (and all of us) a good show to watch.
> 
> Cheers! :hb


happy b-day man


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> Meltzer is saying Sheamus/ADR will be setup tonight, GOD HELP US ALL.


ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME? NOT THIS SHIT AGAIN!!!

Rest of raw looks good. Would rather Christian or RVD feud with del rio if Ziggler ain't 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Lillyart_14 said:


> I'll be honest, looking forward to Big Show's return. Can't understand why many in here aren't that bothered. Anyway, also looking forward to the usual fuckery and Punk/Heyman, Sandow/Rhodes, anything involving RVD and anything with Daniel Bryan, SHEILD and Wyatt's.


Right there with ya on all of this. Don't forget ziggler and aj. Shit is like an episode of saved by the bell with those two...they have been very entertaining lately


----------



## BumFart PissWilly (Jul 22, 2013)

Big Shows returning? Urghhh, wonder if he'll be heel or face.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Fucking shit, hurt my fucking hand and blood all over the floor trying to fix the signal in Abu Dhabi sport .


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

I would like to think the WHC scene will turn to Cesaro/Barrett/Henry/Rhodes/Reigns/Ambrose/Sandow not Sheamus or ADR they're so boring to me and sick of seeing them in the same spot.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

15 minutes left! :mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So if Sheamus/ADR happens again, are we supposed to buy that Sheamus won't be able to beat him even though he went over him for like 12 months straight? The only thing different is that ADR is champion this time.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Bryan-Cena contract signing tonight


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

JY57 said:


> that sucks. when he say that? I heard his radio show last night and today didn't hear him mention it.
> 
> Oh well can't say I am surprised.


He said it on the LAW last night.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> WWE
> TONIGHT: @JohnCena and @WWEDanielBryan make it official. @SummerSlam #ContractSigning kicks off #RAW LIVE at 8/7 CT on @USA_Network!


-


----------



## BumFart PissWilly (Jul 22, 2013)

thaimasker said:


> Bryan-Cena contract signing tonight


Seems pointless. Should only be for real feuds imo.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

JY57 said:


> -


Can't fucking wait! :mark:


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Hope it's a good start with Cena and Bryan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*You pumped yet?*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

5 minutes left! Pumped for the Cena/Bryan contract signing! :mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> He said it on the LAW last night.


guess he talked to someone backstage than because on F4D show with Alvarez he was guessing that they might revisit Big Show/ADR

Oh Well what not like it matters anyways. It should have been Christian but Vince doesn't like the guy. I like Sheamus alot but I HATE anything when he is involved with Del Rio (must admit he didn't bother as a face, but when he is a heel is a annoying fool).


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

BumFart PissWilly said:


> Seems pointless. Should only be for real feuds imo.


And what do you mean by real feuds?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sheamus/Del Rio World Title feud again? Well, I see I won't have to watch Smackdown anytime soon.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

So much to look forward to tonight!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see what's next for Punk/Lesnar & Heyman. Tonight's show should be a good one.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Username colors look way better now IMO.

3 MORE MINUTES!! :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Almost showtime! :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ambrose/Mizark on Raw, pls.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Just woke up. Now, amuse me !


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

We want Ziggler!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

My body is ready :cody rton2 :bryan


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Hope Bryan gets to cut a proper promo tonight without shouting YES or NO every 5 seconds.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

evening folks, whos got the good weed?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Raw starts NOW!!!!!

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I just don't care.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HERE WE GO!!! :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Let's hope for a good continuation from last week


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Contract signing kicking off RAW.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Football Manager 2007 on the PC (the BEST football game on a PC), Pendulum on the iPod and WWE on the telly. 

Let's do this!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HERE WE FRICKIN' GO!

DA' GOAT VS DA' CHAMP.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't know why Sky Sports show that warning before every RAW. WWE haven't shown anything unsuitable for children since about 2007...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HERE WE GO!!!!!!111!11!1


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Is somebody going to get their ass kicked?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

It should actually be Orton feuding with Del Rio for the World Title. He just beat him on Smackdown last week. That said, I'd rather he doesn't tap out again to Alberto any time soon, so let Sheamus and Del Rio fight again since I haven't cared about the WHC in a year now.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I loved Cena's butthurt face from last week because Bryan got louder cheers than he did


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn voiceover guy is back...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hoping for another good show, let's go.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

YOU CAN'T BEAT BRRRRRRRAAAAAAACK LEEEEEESNAAAAAAAAAAAAR

:heyman


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SJFC said:


> Hope Bryan gets to cut a proper promo tonight without shouting YES or NO every 5 seconds.


Fingers crossed he shouts YES or NO every 3 seconds. :


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Hammertron said:


> evening folks, whos got the good weed?


The All-Americans

Weed The People!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Decent opening vid to the show. Let's not fall asleep this week!


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

BRRRRRROCK LESSSSSSSSNAR! Love the way Heyman says Brocks name! LOL


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Impact guy


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Over/Under for how many words Brock says during this feud? I go with five.
:brock


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Let's hope for a good continuation from last week


You basically just asked for Vince to cut off his left nut


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Last week's Raw was good. Hopefully tonight's will also be.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:bryan


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

We live ******


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

It's go time! Hoping for a classic.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"BECAUSE, CM PUNK, YOU CANNOT BEAT, BARRRACCKKKK LESSSNARRRRR!!!" :heyman


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I KNOW WHAT HAPPENED LAST WEEKEND WHY AM I GETTING A FIVE MINUTE RECAP?!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I swear they should just start off Raw with "previously on WWE Raw...". Or "Last week on Raw..."


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Hopefully this Raw carries on from last week's momentum. Be nice if they could have some great Raw's moving in to Summerslam.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i like the entrance for Maddox


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Maddox to start off Raw, nice
He really does give me that young eric bishoff vibe


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Maddox


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fucking love Maddox's entrance :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

No Raw intro tonight :bosh6


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao starts with a drum roll again


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Drumroll


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Huzzah!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Love the drum roll


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

GOAT intro


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Those blue trousers :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That crowd from last week doe! :yes


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

He really gets the drumroll every week?


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

maddox :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Maddox has the best opening ever


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ugh WWE needs to get away from the fucking TV writers. This intro which is basically filmed like a "Last week on AMC's the Walking Dead" cut, just makes wrestling seem more artificial than it already is.... It's like the more money and budget WWE puts into its product, the worse it gets.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Ha ha. I'm going to like Maddox as GM.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Maddox :mark: :mark:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I love Maddox. He just has it and trolls everyone.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Brad Maddox. #Lad


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Maddox jobber entrance haha


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

That drum roll!


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Maddox the GOAT.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

someone make heads or tales of this for me? Heyman said he turned on Punk because Punk cant beat Lesnar?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Goatdox is honestly so awesome :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*GLASS SHATTER*

STUNNER TO MADDOX. :mark:

I'd mark out. :mark:


----------



## BumFart PissWilly (Jul 22, 2013)

Maddox is great


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

The Era of Maddox continues!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

The fuck is this scrub wearing? :lmao Oh Brad.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Saw a Dean Ambrose sign.. Looks like a good crowd.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh boy, a CONTRACT SIGNING.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Good, they're getting this out the way early


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Will someone get their wig split?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

oooohhhhh, a contract signing


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Boo this man.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

un_pretti_er said:


> I love Maddox. He just has it and trolls everyone.


Pretty much this.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I expect a fight to break out during this


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

THOSE PANTS :lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

No reaction for cena mostly boos

lmfao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Maddox :lol

He does that annoying voice so well.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Evolution said:


> I KNOW WHAT HAPPENED LAST WEEKEND WHY AM I GETTING A FIVE MINUTE RECAP?!


Isnt there an app for that.

Hell call it the recap app.

Genius


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cue Cena's corny jokes coming about Maddox's blue pants.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

boo this man!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Gotta love Maddox :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Brad looking swag as fuck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Maddox Era


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Every time Brad Maddox speaks, I fear that his voice will crack an octave.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Here we go.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Grown men cheering for Cena... I just can't... Fucking lemons.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> That crowd from last week doe! :yes


truth! not sure where it is tonight but hopefully they can keep up with BROOKLYN!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Raw Is Maddox


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

The boos seem to be getting louder and louder each week.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

And I was just about to say he didn't do the stupid talk to the camera thing....way to prove me wrong John


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Road to summerslam? Wow really trying to make it like wm.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

It annoys me how he just throws the belt.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

So was last week's Raw in some kind of purgatory in between Money in the Bank and the Road to SummerSlam?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Madox :lmao :lmao is there a bigger bufoon on Raw :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena getting dem boos in Texas.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Huge boos for Cena lol.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

The Champ is HERE !

I feel like your speaking to me and me only John when you look into the camera


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm fine with Maddox starting the show from now on bama


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Interesting start to the show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Could those pants be any tighter Brad? Big E thinks you're ridiculous.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Stad said:


> Cue Cena's corny jokes coming about Maddox's blue pants.


Real men (meaning NOT GAY, obviously) wear jorts.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:yes


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*glass shatters* ....not.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Incoming pop in 3...2..


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Raw kicking off with Bryan! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

What the fuck is Brad wearing :lmao


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

This show is going to be soooooo bad I can feel it


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Well at least this isn't main eventing, looks like Punk and Heyman/Lesnar is closing the show.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Cena sucking up LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

InB4 Cena talks about how crazy a crowd we have tonight

:cena3

AKA 50% hates him.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

TheeJayBee said:


> Pretty much this.


It's actually very odd..I can't remember a character on RAW like him.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Here comes the unecessary Bella storyline


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

So Cena was wrong last week when he said that was the only time Cena was gonna be more hated in than Maddox in the same arena


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That John Cena. What a humble and friendly guy. Always giving the fans what they want. :cena2


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena is going to try to leech off DB's popularity...


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Guy wearing a Sandow robe :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Maddox opening the show makes sense. GM should be important, I guess.

Dem boos for Cena though.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Why is the crowd so dead


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Fighting champion as always


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Here we go with the Cena 'let the people speak' and noble champ shit. Cunt.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Can't stop won't stop 

enh enh enh enh


/pandering


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena pandering to the crowd. Vintage :cena5


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dean Ambrose sign spotted :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hit the missing links music!!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Resembles a troll? Wow, someone has been reading my posts.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Maddox burying Bryan.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Relationship issues. Here we go.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:yes chants! :mark:


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

6 minutes in and maddox and cena KILLED THE CROWD ALREADY

holy shit it's dead


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

BRYAN! :mark:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Are the WWE trying to bury Bryan or build him up? idk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:yes :yes :yes :bryan


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

here comes the soon to be new champ


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Baby Bischoff going in on Bryan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BRYAAANNNNNNNNN!!!!!! :mark: :mark:

:yes


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

MAH BOY...D-BRYAN!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Setting up Bella twin intro...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BumFart PissWilly (Jul 22, 2013)

cavs25 said:


> Cena is going to try to leech off DB's popularity...


Basically. It's what he did to Zac Ryder.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

FUCK HIM UP BRYAN FUCK HIM UP! FUCK HIM UP BRYAN FUCK HIM UP!


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

YES! Shut up Cena.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

Anyone else annoyed by the random stuff Cena says in his entrance before he walks down


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Time for D-Bry


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wear looser pants Maddox. Goddamn. I can see your junk hanging.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

:lmao Cena's look at Bryan's theme was the perfect Looney Tunes "oh shit" face :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Crowd dead, comes alive when Bryans out :bryan


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:yes :yes


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Brad-Your wardrobe is a missing link of what if 1974 threw up and landed in 1986.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Rofl they're just like "Bryan, get out there an save this shitty segment"


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Oooh Cena's smile oozes envy.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

:mark: YES


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hoping for no YES/NO chants


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The feels are too much!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Cena fucking hates it that someone is more over than him :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn ppl love Bryan. :bryan


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Bellas to kill the feud in 3...2...1...


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Woman, put your beer down and do the Yes! chants with both hands! :yes


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

i would say those yes chants are louder than the boos for cena


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GOAT has arrived.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

DatKidMog said:


> Why is the crowd so dead


had the same exact thought, 6 minutes is all it took and maddox and cena absolutely murdered the crowd it was so quiet

the term "you guys lost them" keep ringing in my head

they rushed DB out to get the crowd doing something again


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

GOAT! :mark:


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*The pure essence of the color blue has been captured in Brad Maddox's pants.*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> 6 minutes in and maddox and cena KILLED THE CROWD ALREADY
> 
> holy shit it's dead


Crowd's what?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Did anyone catch that sign on Smackdown that said RVD 4:20?

:lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Look at that motherfucking reaction


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope the Daniel Bryan chant takes over for the yes yes yes chant


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

WEIDMAN said:


> Wear looser pants Maddox. Goddamn. I can see your junk hanging.


NEVER WEAR LOOSER PANTS, MADDOX! :ex: :faint:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Bryan is so over

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

if they bring the bellas into this fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow Bryan has come very far on his promos since he joined wwe.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

He did just fucking ask you Cena.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Umm he already did John fpalm


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Cena just said "dumbass" :shocked:


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Cena squaring up to Maddox. What a hero. Cunt.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena burying vince


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cena sticking up for him fpalm


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Fuck, Cena is more stale then a piece of bread that has been in the cupboard for 2 weeks!


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

WEIDMAN said:


> Wear looser pants Maddox. Goddamn. I can see your junk hanging.


:yum: that's not a bad thing


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Cena speaking the truth :cena


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena speaking the truth!


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Gotta love how Cena makes this all about him......


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Bryan is ULTRA OVER..this is Eddie Guerrero level


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

You calling :HHH2 a dumbass?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Cena's trying to get over :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lol Cena


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

pander bear john cena


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Cena said dumbasses and now he's talking about management not seeing God-given talent. Is this meant to make us like him?


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

El Capitano said:


> Cena fucking hates it that someone is more over than him :lmao


That would be evreybody xD


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Khali

:buried


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

John Cena, the only man who can bury me :vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

You may hate Cena but at least he gives props to Daniel Bryan

And Cena needs more promos like this and not the cheesy ones.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This pandering though


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Daniel Bryan chants! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Quit fucking tossing the belt around man


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

LMFAO CENA BURYING THE TITLE


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I got names like Chris Benoit!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Cena kissing ass...ugh.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Why don't you suck him of while you're at it Jawn.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I swear this promo is aimed at the IWC.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Cena trying to leech off Bryan's popularity


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

John Cena putting Daniel Bryan over now, so he doesnt have to in 3 weeks.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Cena forgot to mention Benoit.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 My girl is better than your girl

:bryan NO! NO!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Khali WWE Champion :yes :cena5


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, my god. John Cena is cutting one hell of a promo. *flaily hands*

EDDIE CHANT. 

ALL THE FEELS.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Anyone else having sound issues


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Just buried Khali, but then again who cares.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Chris benoit???


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It annoys me how they are pitching this as Cena doing Bryan a favour.

They could pitch this so much better.


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

hate Cena in the ring, but he is a heck of a talker.

Yay Eddie Guerrero reference!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Buried khali hhh style!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Eddie!!!!!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Cena :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Random burial of Khali there.

And somewhere Chavo is pissed Cena's stealing his gimmick.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I got names like Chris Benoit


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Going for the smarks eh John


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Kevin Nash just punched the TV Set. #vanillamidget*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Cena kissing ass. 

Lets give Khali a title shot. :vince3


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Rofl Cena and Dat Respect for the WWE title. Tosses it on the ground twice in one segment


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

LOL Stannis 3:16 XD


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Good crowd tonight (Y)


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice burial of Khali, not that he isn't already 60 feet under.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Those Eddie chants never get old. 

Miss that guy.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah ******, name two legends that are from Texas.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

lmfaooo. the great khali :lmao berried.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Falkono said:


> Fuck, Cena is more stale then a piece of bread that has been in the cupboard for *18 years!*


fixed!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No CM Punk mention? Hes one of the smallest guys on the roster.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ugh Cena stop kissing ass. Seriously he is awful when acting like this 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

YOU'RE DAMN RIGHT HE EARNED IT.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rated R™ said:


> Cena forgot to mention Benoit.


Who is that? I just see a shadow when ever I hear that name


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

dougnums said:


> Anyone else having sound issues


Yeah, I mute it when Cena speaks.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Eddie chants :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao at Cena burying the McMahons. Awesomeness.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ Cena mentioning Rey Mysterio's 5 minute WWE title reign.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Ether said:


> I got names like Chris Benoit


Who? :vince4


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

i love john cena, such a great man.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

What did he do to earn it John?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Also that Cena shirt is awful


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan with that " I'm not buying your bullshit" smile


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

I got names like Chris Ben... oh wait...


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

They have to make it more personal. Winner gets both Bella Twins.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They've found another sacrificial lamb to feed to Cena. 

It's time. :ryder


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

They're trying their arse off to get John Cena liked. It's genuinely pitiful.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Is this gonna just be all about Cena being a good guy for choosing Bryan?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> I got names like Chris Benoit!


Except he never held that title.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cena is so freaking boring


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena, what about Krispen Wah?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cena kissing ass tonight :cena5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love Daniel Bryans T Shirt


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great crowd tonight


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Inb4 Pier 6 Brawl


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Not going to lie Cena cut a good promo (no doubt IWC will find a way to slate him for it)


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I fucking love Maddox


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

WOW good promo from Cena tonight.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Did Cena put Bryan over, then put him back down? "At Summerslam, even the best isn't good enough".


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

Heck yeah! Tell him off Bryan!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Cena's really trying to leech of Bryan's popularity by appeasing the smarks 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

Man it is Bryans time. He deserves the belt.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Does this sound familiar? Cena is trying to sponge off Daniel Bryan

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Maddox :lmao


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

i'd lol if Bryan didn't sign it


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why did he just say the obvious? This dude blows.

Lmao Maddox.

And why the fuck can't anyone pronounce "MADDOX"? Madix not Mad Ox.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Vocal minority, great line


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

A very vocal minority :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Didn't DB just have like 3 WWE Championship matches last year? Why are they acting like he's never wrestled for the belt?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice to see Cena being serious.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dat IWC burial


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Brad Maddox being a heel


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan Guantlet match


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"A vocal minority..." is the new "They're chanting 'Let's Go Sheamus.'"


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

whats up with Maddox? lol


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

More than one Bryan matches? My body is ready


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More than 1 Bryan match tonight? :mark: :mark:


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yay, we understand grammar!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn bane, chill out.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Maddox is great!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this shit has gone on WAY too long


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lol

Maddox....


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Maddox is sippin' on some heavy Haterade.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bryan having all matches on the card. I'd buy. :yes


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Bad Luck Bryan, gets a title shot, has more than one match on one Raw


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bryan running the gaunlet I see


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Maddox is botching hard right now :lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WWE really knows how to force someone down your fucking throat. Not saying I dont like Bryan, but this kind of shit (putting him on our screens every 45 seconds) is why we all fucking HATE Cena.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena burying the WWE Title fpalm


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Man, I've seriously had enough of John Cena. I so desperately hope he drops the belt to Bryan and doesn't get a rematch so I don't feel obliged to watch any segment that features Cena again, because as long as he is feuding with Bryan I'll be watching it for the fact that Bryan is 10000000000x more entertaining.

And jeez, if Maddox's trousers were any tighter, you'd be able to tell which religion he is.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

More than one match, Bryan can handle 'dat. :bryan


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Nice to see Cena being serious.


Give it 10 minutes.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Brad Maddox being a heel


Bout time they put some heel heat on him, he came off as babyface getting pushed around by McMahons


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Fucking love Maddox :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

lol, i love Maddox's heel/stupidity attitude


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The end of this segment is what people who don't like wrestling think wrestling is like.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Perfect moment for Bryan to kick Maddox head off.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

What a weird segment.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

More than one Bryan match? YES!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

so are they making Brad a heel GM?


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Vince channeling his thoughts about Bryan through Maddox :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Brad Heeling it up :mark:
Very Bischoff-esque


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Didn't DB just have like 3 WWE Championship matches last year? Why are they acting like he's never wrestled for the belt?


It doesn't count unless Cena is Champ... Duh.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

D bryan :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Daniel Bryan in more than one match? 

There is a god


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Well that contract signing was incredibly underwhelming


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Multiple Bryan matches tonight? Sounds awesome!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

I love Maddox trolling haha :lol


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Is it just me or Bradd Maddox had a boner?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Great segment to start show. Bryan gonna bury some ****** tonight! :bryan


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

So Cena actually put D Bry over in the segment. Whats going on


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

OW WOW Bryan is RAW. 

Opens the show and then has multiple matches, :yes


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

More than one Bryan match tonight? I can't WAIT to see it


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

MULTIPLE DANIEL BRYAN MATCHES!!!!!!!????????

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

God Maddoxx is fucking horrible..get him the fuck off my tv fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Was the point of that segment to make Bryan look like shit?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Things I took out of this segment:

Daniel Bryan is over
John Cena is still pandering
I never need to see Brad Maddox's junk again.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Fucking maddox :lmao


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Fuck this segment.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I bet we'll get Bryan vs RVD.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Sheamus and ADR... :batista3


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio, uh oh.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Weird end to that segment, but it's nice to see Cena taking his opponent seriously for once


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Maddox is like Bischoff 2.0


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Multiple matches

Ratings thread is gonna be so fun this week


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ah well more bryan :mark:

Aww shit ADR and Sheamus, at least its over early


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> lol, i love Maddox's heel/stupidity attitude


same here.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

PhilThePain said:


> Except he never held that title.


He mentioned Rey Mysterio who held the WWE Title for an hour. So I say being a World Champion at all is enough. And Benoit won the WWF/E Championship twice for a couple of minutes although the matches got restarted.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

If they're setting up Sheamus/ADR for Summerslam... fpalm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cue the music end Open Mic Maddox. Thank you. What a fucking turd. Where's Swagger to give this clown a concussion.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Good segment. Daniel Bryan wrestling more than once on RAW = Best RAW of the year.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

InB4 Del Rio can't even beat Sheamus clean as World Champion. 

I know he's heel now, but still.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan better win all his matches tonight.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Del Rio :mark:


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh great. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Taco....


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Sheamus vs ADR coming up next. Like I didn't get enough of their boring matches last year.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Taking a shower during this ad break, i feel like i got john cena all over me.

Dirty pandering son of a gun.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Sheamus vs ADR fpalm


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

More than one d bry match tonight? Fuck I gotta speed home


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sheamus/ADR is happening at SummerSlam isn't it? Didn't we see enough of that last year?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Sheamus vs Del Rio


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ah, of course WWE would try to make the GM who constantly tries to make a great show -- but whose only real downside is that he's inexperienced and people find him "annoying" -- a straight up heel. TRYING is for losers!


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

bryan v who?

Bryan v RVD
Bryan v Punk
Bryan v Christian


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So how many times did Maddox make sure that we checked out his package?

Oh great Sheamus and Del Rio to make people change the channel.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Troll master Brad doin werk! Bryan in match(es) Huzzah!


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

I will never understand how WWE can explain the Worlds Strongest Man NEVER winning a title. Miz>Mark Henry?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Bryan running the gauntlet sounds like my type of Raw.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Of course the "fighting" champion not competing tonight :cena3


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

BRYAN IN MULTIPLE MATCHES? :yes


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Bryan + multiple matches = gonna be a great show.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SoupBro said:


> so are they making Brad a heel GM?


Face GMs are banned in WWE

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Daniel Bryan vs three heavyweights


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Multiple Daniel Bryan matches. Fucking yes please.


----------



## wajodaheyman (Feb 19, 2013)

Perhaps the most boring part of Raw next. Just get Sheamus outta the way. He's currently unbearable. Far more unbearable than Cena.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Guessing Bryan Vs. Ryback, Bryan Vs. Khali, and Bryan Vs. Show.

And Show will get the win over Bryan.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Ziggler Mark said:


> WWE really knows how to force someone down your fucking throat. Not saying I dont like Bryan, but this kind of shit (putting him on our screens every 45 seconds) is why we all fucking HATE Cena.


:lol

Relax it's what the people want...just look at the crowds...

Forcing shit down throats is Fandango and that bullshit they tried having King telling the crowd about Fandangoing :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Del Rio/Sheamus...again?! fpalm


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Sheamus vs ADR.

Better get a brew in now.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Bryan/Barrett rematch
Bryan/Ambrose
Bryan/RVD


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Henry :mark:


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Del Rio vs Sheamus. Lovely.*


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

Mister Hands said:


> The end of this segment is what people who don't like wrestling think wrestling is like.


Ha so true


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I like Maddox. I feel WWE forced him to study DVDs of Eric Bischoff.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

:yes :yes :yes

*I'm already excited.*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Even the obviously-jealous GM wants Daniel Bryan to steal the show. :bryan


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

I hope this isn't to start a feud. Could there be a more boring match up than Sheamus and Del Rio?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

TheeJayBee said:


> Man, I've seriously had enough of John Cena. I so desperately hope he drops the belt to Bryan and doesn't get a rematch so I don't feel obliged to watch any segment that features Cena again, because as long as he is feuding with Bryan I'll be watching it for the fact that Bryan is 10000000000x more entertaining.
> 
> And jeez, if Maddox's trousers were any tighter, you'd be able to tell which religion he is.


Totally agree.

I think it is becoming more and more obvious Cena is actually the problem with WWE right now.
If anything comes along that is decent or gaining momentum he will come in and destroy them. He is like Hogan, obsessed with leaching off everyone.
D-Bry deserves to be champ more then anyone but we all know Cena will win and probably keep the belt until Mania.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice to see Maddox getting some heel heat.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Right this is the perfect time to take a dump


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Good to know John cena is proud of Daniel Bryan. Fucking tool.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

why are people saying it's ADR vs Sheamus at Summerslam? Why you gotta ruin my Monday/Tuesday?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

shaemus v del rio 60 minute iron man match at summerslam


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Piss break.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sheamus/Del Rio... great, they're really gonna go through with it.


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

How can Sheamus be THAT white?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sheamus haters are now cumming hard.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sheamus: Boooooo

Del Rio: .........OK.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Do we really need more Sheamus/ADR? Their feud last year was fucking boring.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Del Rio makes me sad


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Not really a fan of that segment. They keep making Bryan look like...well, Zack Ryder. He's Cena's little buddy who happens to be the popularity sponge Cena is leeching off of to get some cheers. He keeps endorsing Bryan in a really condescending way, and its annoying. And then after building him up, they shit on him by saying people in the back don't think he's championship material. Then when Bryan gets the chance to finally talk, they do that idiotic YES/NO shit. I understand they're playing up the weak link angle, but at this point they're treating Daniel Bryan like the joke challenger and telling us not to take him seriously. Not a fan of that. 

Though the prospect of Daniel Bryan matcheS tonight, as was pointed out, is a good sign.

Del Rio vs Sheamus being up next is NOT a good sign, however. Didn't we see these 2 fight like...8000 times last summer?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> Bryan/*Barrett* rematch
> Bryan/Ambrose
> Bryan/RVD


No thanks. He's lost enough matches


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

I bet one of Bryan's matches is going to be against Big Show. Isn't he supposed to return tonight?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH look its Lameass i mean Sheamus 

Oh and to make it worse its Albert Del Boringo


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Inb4 this match ends in a no-contest and we have a rematch at Summerslam.

:vince


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan most likely to get matches against heavyweights and win them all? :yes


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Face GMs are banned in WWE
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You sure bout dat playa


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sheamus to lose clean :troll


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Alberto No Heato!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Hopefully Del Rio wins here.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Rofl they're just like "Bryan, get out there an save this shitty segment"


Vince totally rushed DB out..

lol we all saw that, 6 minutes.. 6 damn minutes and maddox and cena lost the crowd already

VKM is backstage going "OH FOR FUCKS SAKE DB GET OUT THERE NOWWWW!"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ouch nasty looking bruise


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Gotta give Sheamus credit where it's due. His character may be stale as fuck, but he leaves it all out in the ring every time.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm about 10 mins behind, Daniel Bryan just came out.

But why the fuck was Maddocks badmouthing Daniel Bryan like that. 

And of course this is all about Cena pandering to the crowd...


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Holy fuck that bruise is brutal


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

ALBERRRRRRTOOOOOOOO DELLLLL RIIIIOOOOOOOO


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't mind ADR matches...that fucking slap kick :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nasty bruise on Sheamus :ksi2


----------



## BumFart PissWilly (Jul 22, 2013)

Please have a satisfying conclusion to the match so there is no reason for a rematch.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*"You wanna talk about brutal"

Del Rio's crowd reaction.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao No one reacting to ADR. They all just sitting down.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

As someone who was a journalism major and actually follows circulation... there's no way that did you know is true at all unless they skewed the stats.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Any truth to the rumors Ricardo Rodriguez and Mike Braun are chilling in Miami today


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

bboy said:


> shaemus v del rio 60 minute iron man match at summerslam


Do not want.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

No Ricardo?

No buys!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Crickets for Del boro as usual, not even a stone cold steve austin gimmick could get him over.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that's one nasty bruise


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

It's amazing how great of a job WWE can do in killing my interest of RAW by having Lameass and No Heato follow up a great segment like the opener.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

bboy said:


> bryan v who?
> 
> Bryan v RVD
> Bryan v Punk
> Bryan v Christian


Knowing the writers it will be 3MB


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

O Fenômeno said:


> :lol
> 
> Relax it's what the people want...just look at the crowds...
> 
> Forcing shit down throats is Fandango and that bullshit they tried having King telling the crowd about Fandangoing :lol


Eh, that's not forcing -- that's more WWE's inability to understand how trends work and how constantly telling people how cool something is effectively makes it less cool. WWE is just streets behind with that kind of stuff. (See also WWE and social media.)

Forcing is basically the Del Rio situation. Love him, but there's no reason he should have been champ as many times as he has already. He's the "fetch" of the WWE -- they need to stop trying to make him happen.


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

So, who is going to interrupt this match?


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Lol at Del Rio's crowd reaction.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol at that reaction. :lmao*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

No reaction for Del Rio...what a surprise


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Brock Lesnar trending. He's not there but he's trending. What a beast.

:brock


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

If you want sleep this match is the moment.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, that's a very big bruise on Sheamus' milky white thigh.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Alberto Del Rio's autobiography: "My Announcer's Shadow, The Story of Alberto Del Rio"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> Sheamus haters are now cumming hard.


Why? According to Meltzer, Del Rio vs Sheamus might actually be the SummerSlam program, meaning he'll win. 

It makes NO sense to do it and it should be RVD, but this is WWE, so...


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Good lord that bruise! :bully4

At least he's got some colour.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Del Rio's brother was released from NXT today. Ziggler's bro was released while he was World Champion, too. Hope Bray Wyatt wins the title soon.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I still can't believe Bret made a stupid comment, saying Del Rio reminds him of himself. fpalm


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Atleast Cena is being serious this time and not no selling like usual.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Tune in just in time to see the ginger and the irrelevant Mexican. Time to leave again.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Cena will make the save in this gauntlet match, Bryan will act like he doesn't need help, take an AA. Calling it however unlikely.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

BumFart PissWilly said:


> Please have a satisfying conclusion to the match so there is no reason for a rematch.


This.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

So they'll show a massive bruise, but pan away when a little bit of blood is involved?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Crickets for Del boro as usual, not even a stone cold steve austin gimmick could get him over.


Not even going over Undertaker at WrestleMania would get Del Rio over.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

"What's Trending Cole?" sign
:lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

You just had your world champ job clean. You wonder why he has no fucking heat.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

I've never seen this match up before


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Del Rio's brother was released from NXT today. Ziggler's bro was released while he was World Champion, too. Hope Bray Wyatt wins the title soon.*


Tee hehe.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

msi360-20 said:


> I still can't believe Bret made a stupid comment, saying Del Rio reminds him of himself. fpalm


Del Rio is a very good wrestler, though. You can't take that away from him.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Michael Cole getting chants


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dark Stark said:


> *lol at that reaction. :lmao*


Best part is the more Del Rio tries to hype himself up, the quieter the crowd becomes. Soon he'll be coming out with sparklers and fireworks and all the crowd shots will be of people yawning.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Michael Cole chants!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

bboy said:


> shaemus v del rio 60 minute iron man match at summerslam


Empty Arena Match


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sheamus went to Red Lobster over the weekend and someone tried to crack him open...


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Brock Lesnar is trending already?

gonna be whole ton of people dissapointed tonight

Brock ain't showing up tonight's raw lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Crowd is pretty loud.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Wish Bryan/Cena could have actually spoken to each other a little more


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This already has the feel of a filler Raw.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

So now every crowd on Raw chants the commentators' names?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Damn, didn't the makeup ladies in the back have any dermablend to cover up that nasty bruise?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm trying to decide if that's make up on Sheamus' leg or a legit big ass bruise. Damn.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Patrick Star sign. :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

slow Michael Cole chants


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I appreciate the ring-work of both ADR and Sheamus but this match just never clicks.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It boggles my mind that someone can be so un-over.


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

Throw in all the other international guys (Cesaro, Barrett, Sin Cara, etc etc), and this match might be bearable!


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

lol Sheamus vs Del Rio. Two of the most boring slow workers ever.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

FUCKING CALL THE MATCH. GIVE ME A REASON TO GET EXCITED.

This is an entertaining match. The announce desk should be flogged at the public post.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I really hope we don't get to see these two going up against each other at SummerSlam...again fpalm


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Did he just call Del Rio a tactnician? :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Sucks Del Rio isnt as over as he should be. Guy is great in the ring and produces some amazing matches. They really should have made him a hobo for his face turn. Crowd doesnt care about his vintage gimmick


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Crap like this should be on the pre show, just drags the show.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I find most of Del Rio's mannerisms as both a heel and a face pretty entertaining, but just thinking of how I'd react to him live, all I can think is that I'd give him a golf clap instead of full-on applause or boos. Don't know what it is about the guy.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

They chant for Sheamus, but boo Cena? Austin is weird.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

What are the crowd chanting?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

nice forearm therre tho


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I'm trying to decide if that's make up on Sheamus' leg or a legit big ass bruise. Damn.


It's real. There was a picture of it after MITB. He's ghost white so it looks even worse.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I just want Rio to win because I hate Sheamus.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

If only these guys had any bit of charisma...then I might care about this fight.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Del Rio's mind right now: I can't wait until we're in EL PASO, Texas...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"LET'S GO SHEAMUS! SHEAMUS SUCKS" :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Evolution said:


> What are the crowd chanting?


Sounded like "Triple H," but I couldn't really tell tbh.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why? According to Meltzer, Del Rio vs Sheamus might actually be the SummerSlam program, meaning he'll win.
> 
> It makes NO sense to do it and it should be RVD, but this is WWE, so...


That post was meant as a joke about Sheamus' average at best reaction that some of his haters think about to prove that he's still unover despite getting pushed hard. I wrote it at the same time as his entrance.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Sheamus and Del Rio are going to have a long match. I doubt they will have another one at Summerslam. I mean, Vince is not that dumb.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

I really like Del Rio's ring work since he turned heel again. That Payback match with Ziggler is insanely underrated and everything he has done since that has been so tenacious.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Stannis 3:16 wins the night.

Hilarious how they've put together this Bryan-Cena feud. The shameless way they ensure Cena's all things good at all times is insulting. It's genuinely going to ruin this build up.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

I just don't care for this match. Been preparing my nice dinner instead.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> Sucks Del Rio isnt as over as he should be. Guy is great in the ring and produces some amazing matches. They really should have made him a hobo for his face turn. Crowd doesnt care about his vintage gimmick


Vintage huh :cole:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Legit just fell asleep watching this shit.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> Sounded like "Triple H," but I couldn't really tell tbh.


Sounded like "toilet break" to me


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Del Rio suffers because he's been turned heel/face/heel too much. He's better than the average WWE wrestler in terms of skills and taking bumps-but his constant title reigns also goes against him.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Bryan D. said:


> Sheamus and Del Rio are going to have a long match. I doubt they will have another one at Summerslam. I mean, Vince is not that dumb.


Actually he is, because he gave us that match at 5 consecutive pay-per-views last year.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't know who I hate more between Sheamus and Cena.


----------



## wajodaheyman (Feb 19, 2013)

Del Rio is the most interesting he has been in a while, but even that cannot inject interest into this borefest. Seriously Sheamus needs to leave TV for a while to revamp.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I bet Bryan's opponents will be, in order of burial ability:
Steph, Vince and finally, Trips.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Ughhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Sheamus vs Del Rio cause we just didn't see this match enough times last year aye


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Urgh this match is dragging


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bryan's become so lame. It's so upsetting.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Michael Cole is more over than Alberto Del Rio.

ADR could discover a cure for cancer live on Raw and people still wouldn't give a shit about him.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> Sheamus and Del Rio are going to have a long match. I doubt they will have another one at Summerslam. I mean, *Vince is not that dumb*.


:vince


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Can't stand fucking Sheamus. I really hope he doesn't get another WHC run.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Holy fuck, Sheamus' leg!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

razzathereaver said:


> I bet Bryan's opponents will be, in order of burial ability:
> Steph, Vince and finally, Trips.


Steph can bury me..:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd rather be subjected to torture as a prisoner at Guantanamo Bay than sit through another Shame Us/Rio match without wanting to bash my brains in. Hell, they probably use this match as footage down there.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Those Doritos look more exciting than this match.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Can't stand fucking Sheamus. I really hope he doesn't get another WHC run.


Spoiler: He will.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> I don't know who I hate more between Sheamus and Cena.


I say Cena because he's the archetype the Sheamus babyface character is based off of.

Gotta kill it at the source.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That bruise looks nasty


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can they just put the two Bryan matches on now and scrap the rest of the show? :yes


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

For injury news, get the WWE App :vince5


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

theyre really letting sheamus wrestle with a huge bruise on his leg


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Fuck me this is horrible. END ALREADY.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow jbl was that brooklyn brawler shot needed?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

that bag of doritos in the WWE App recap is more interesting than this match. Albero Del Floppo, Alberto No Heato, Alberto Del Boring.. release this jobber already.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Bryan's become so lame. It's so upsetting.


:side:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why in blue fuck did they just zoom in to his bruise?

I just lost my appetite.


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

WHen, Sheamus punched ADR on the ropes, his face was PRICELESS!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

After last summer I just can't be interested in a Sheamus/ADR match.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

is that a real bruise Sheamus has. Almost look like someone painted it on him?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Sandow sighting! :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SANDOW SIGHTING!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Sandow sighting


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> Michael Cole is more over than Alberto Del Rio.
> 
> ADR could discover a cure for cancer live on Raw and people still wouldn't give a shit about him.


The cure for cancer for most Mexicans is the US border. 
:shocked:

Im kidding kids..


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

If we don't get at least three Bryan matches tonight, I'm legit rioting in my apartment.


Yeah....what? What'cha gonna do about it?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't wait for when sandow becomes champion


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan D. said:


> Sheamus and Del Rio are going to have a long match. I doubt they will have another one at Summerslam. I mean, Vince is not that dumb.


Remember Hornswoggle winning the Cruiserweight Title? Remember Hornswoggle being the RAW anonymous GM? Remember Lita getting literally destroyed by Cryme Tyme during her retirement? Remember "The Little People's Court"? Yeah...:vince


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Man, Sheamus' whole leg is messed up. On that pinfall you could see that his shin was all bruised, too.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

this crowd is so dead tonight

it's like RAW has a hangover from last week's epic party

-.- come on texas wake up!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Well this is boring :side:

only thing that could save it is an arrival from :sandow


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

For as hurt as the announcers are trying to make Sheamus sound, he's not selling NEARLY enough.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> If we don't get at least three Bryan matches tonight, I'm legit rioting in my apartment.
> 
> 
> Yeah....what? What'cha gonna do about it?


Laugh at you.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tough Irishman. Balls. Just a bruise.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> I don't know who I hate more between Sheamus and Cena.


I'd go with Cena. I really dislike watching Sheamus (or Del Rio), but I don't blame him for holding Raw back. Sheamus is very dull, but he's not constantly causing other people to have to turn heel like Cena does, and he's not been the same character for 10 years on Raw yet.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WTF happened to Sheamus' leg?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I thought Sheamus got a new tattoo for a second.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn, does that bruise wrap around to the back of his leg?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Mannn i can't deal.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This match needs to end as soon as possible before the crowd is killed permanently for the remaining of the night.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Why can't Sheamus just use the Celtic Cross or the Cloverleaf? Not like Brouge Kick is his only finisher


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Del Rio's kicks are always awesome.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Del Rio's weekly kick count just gets higher and higher...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally the crowd wakes up :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

please end this match already


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I can hear ADR calling spots.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The sad thing is if you take away all the matches they've had making this redundant and Del Rio's lack of ability to get people involved it's not a bad match.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

I think shaemus really mad


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't really understand the Sheamus hate.. I Understand the current Face Sheamus hate but not Sheamus himself. I really want him to be taken out of action by someone like the Wyatt family to then return as a damn Heel again...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Damn, Sheamus is one tough son of a bitch.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Say what you want about Sheamus, but he's still over.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I swear, Del Rio can go over Taker at WM and still wouldn't get a reaction out of the crowd :lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

CharliePrince said:


> this crowd is so dead tonight
> 
> it's like RAW has a hangover from last week's epic party
> 
> -.- come on texas wake up!


It's a Sheamus/Del Rio match. There is no crowd that would be excited for this.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

wait.. ADR is the current WHC? I seriously didnt even know that, thats how irrelevant he is as champion.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

unDASHING said:


> theyre really letting sheamus wrestle with a huge bruise on his leg


*Not really sure why they wouldn't.*


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Decent match with believable injury angle


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> I don't really understand the Sheamus hate.. I Understand the current Face Sheamus hate but not Sheamus himself. I really want him to be taken out of action by someone like the Wyatt family to then return as a damn Heel again...


We all do


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This match is good but when you don't care for either guy it's pretty hard to get in to it.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Just end this match please


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

We need JR on commentary.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

ADR's kicks are phenomenal.


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

I love how they show Sandow. It gives us all hope that this match will have the happy ending of Sandow cashing in. Dont taunt us WWE! Thats mean!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*I will always mark for Del Rio's enziguri, doe.*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

People pissing on this match are crazy. This a damn good match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This match is too long and boring...WTF happend to Sheamus leg? Poor fella


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why do they always give the most boring people 15-20 minute matches then a match we want to see is like 5?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Seamus vs ADR just now ending? Looks like I timed that dump pretty well.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I find it super hard to believe Alberto Del Rio is the World Heavyweight Champion. They took away his cars, his pyro and (for now) his Personal Ring Announcer. He’s as uninteresting as he’s ever been. What is the point of putting a title on him? Does he even have a feud going into the second biggest PPV of the year?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Sheamus got some major internal bleeding going on in his leg... 

not good, not good at all maybe he ruptured a vein or something


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Those kicks are awesome.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank god.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> The sad thing is if you take away all the matches they've had making this redundant and Del Rio's lack of ability to get people involved it's not a bad match.


Yeah. Both men are very good in the ring (my problems with Sheamus are all character-based), but even Kofi vs. Ziggler got boring the 800th time. :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Si chants!

ADR getting that reaction :mark:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Time for Sore Loser Sheamus to attack ADR from behind.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, at least he won. But the World Champion should have to get roll up wins. Seriously.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Another heel roll up win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Did Sheamus just eat a clean pin? Holy crap.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SuperSheamus is now SuperJobmus


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Upset of the year!!!!


----------



## BumFart PissWilly (Jul 22, 2013)

Never again please.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

YES!

No rematch at SummerSlam for the love of God.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

shaemus shooting on del rio


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A Sheamus CLEAN loss :faint:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i think sheamus is selling great , prolly cuz its rlly sore lol


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank GOD Del Rio won


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

urghhh ad breaks and 20 mins of looking at a pasty mother fuckers bruised leg


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Good match. Good way to keep both guys strong.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Sheamus is hurt, sheamus is legit hurt, sheamus is 

oh thank god it's over

-.- filler raw

boring dead crowd

humbug


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

SHEAMUS LOSES CLEAN! SHEAMUS LOSES CLEAN! SHEAMUS LOSES CLEAN!

HELL HAS FROZEN OVER!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

a bitch rollup???


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice, Del Rio wins.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank fuck he won that.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh thank god it didn't end in a no-contest.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

The finishing sequence was okay but the match up to that point was sleep-inducing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a pretty good finish for this match.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Decent enough match


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

growing grass, paint drying. More excitement than what I saw.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice win by Del Rio. A shame it was by roll up and on an injured sheamus. Glad the match is over though.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sheamus gets the diva roll-up loss. 

I'm gonna go call 1800-FELLA and celebrate.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I swear Alberto Del Rio is the only heel to have good booking


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Well... There's the excuse for a rematch.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

That's the best I've ever seen Sheamus sell something.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Crikey, this Raw screams of filler already. That match went on long enough and you can just tell it's going to be one of those nights. Shame really - I don't see how they can book shows to be this dull though when they have the material they have to work with for Summerslam. I mean, Bryan/Cena, Shield's antics, The Wyatt's, Big Show returning, Ziggler/AJ/Big E, RVD is back and will put on some decent matches...it's kind of hard to make a show like this shit, isn't it?

I did like Sheamus' selling the match, however. Played up the leg injury very well and the finish was superb. Couldn't save a long-winded match, though.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Kicked ass.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sheamus doesn't look happy whenever he's going to lose... hm.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Even though Del Rio won by a rollup, it was a logical move to use.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Noooooo


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Was the crowd really cheerinng for ADR? Dafuq is wrong with them?
I know Sheamus is bad but he's facing ADR...


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Total Divas...Who gives flying fuck?!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Did Sheamus just eat a clean pin? Holy crap.


The story is still how gutsy Sheamus was.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, Michael, we are all excited for Total Divas.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Miz is the biggest diva there.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

NOBODY wants that Total Divas shit


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

guys before i leave whose that diva with the red hair??

anyone?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

fpalm Total Divas and Miz Tv...fuck


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH wow a group of people no one cares about, the Divas and the MIz.

Yep filler Raw tonight and they did so well last week


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The Miz interviewing future divas? Sounds like a déjà vu.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Miz's biggest challenge returns...hosting a Diva's show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Miz and The Divas. Speaking.




*FUCK YOU.*


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Regardless of who was in it, it was a good match. I'd enjoy RAW giving us lengthy matches like that have been the last couple weeks. They've got the time to do it, I wish they would cut down on the twitter and tout bullshit and give us wrestling.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Miz...Bellas....the other Divas on that show...I can't.*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hahahah Miz, you used to be important.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh for fuck sake Miz and the fucking divas show


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Miz with the cast of total divas tonight?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Maryse should return and whoop all their asses


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Miz TV with the Diva's. Dear god, that's going to be painful.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Do they have anything planned for miz or is he just there to waste time?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Might actually tune into Total Divas. with no GoT, Walking Dead and Vikings what else is there to do Sunday night other than Skyrim/Dark Souls. Show cant be that bad.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Arthurgos said:


> I don't really understand the Sheamus hate.. I Understand the current Face Sheamus hate but not Sheamus himself. I really want him to be taken out of action by someone like the Wyatt family to then return as a damn Heel again...


Lol, I love how people always want their faves to be heel. I guess it's common knowledge that faces are booked shitty overall..

That being said, I hated Sheamus a lot more a few months ago. I'm almost fine with him for a while now...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"Well guys I know you're excited..." about Total Divas???

lmfao motherfuckers just stop it, stop it right now


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

You guys wanted the ADR/Sheamus match to end? Now we get MizTV.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Ugh this is going to be the Summerslam match . Sheamus v Del Rio, I mean what the fuck?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Miz TV tonight may be the worst segment ever. I'm not joking either and now I'm excited for the train wreck.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Might have been technically sound, but shit...I don't give a fuck about either guy.

Miz TV=shit
Total Divas=shit
Total Divas on Miz TV=get ready for a worst segment of the year candidate


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh man, this Miz TV shit with the Total Divas is worst segment of the year candidate.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Only in WWE a guy's personal ring announcer would get a 30 day suspension for PED's. 

It's like bat boy for the LA Dodgers getting a 50 game ban for elevated Testosterone levels.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*<<<<<Cool*











lol


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't give an ounce of my sweaty balls about the divas stupid show.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

We go from Total Divas to Brock Lesnar, has there ever been a bigger contrast? :lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm going to watch Total Divas because I'm part of the problem.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> guys before i leave whose that diva with the red hair??
> 
> anyone?


Eva Marie.

I'm a little psyched for Total Divas, because I'm a nosy parker who loves celebrity culture.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Miz TV hyping Total Divas is going to be quite a train-wreck, Miz seemed completely out of it hosting Miz TV on Smackdown, btw


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Miz TV with these Divits, I mean Divas. Didn't he start out with all that Diva Search shit bak in 2006 or whenever it was?


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm calling it now. That Miz TV segment is going to be the worst segment of the year.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Punk ROCKED?! :rock4:rock4


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey, you win some you lose some, so far this Raw is losing...


----------



## wajodaheyman (Feb 19, 2013)

MizTV segment with the Total Divas cast... *Facepalm*


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I can't wait for the Miz to be on-I'm sorry I'm just going to stop I can't continue with the lie.

Why does Summerslam need a host? Answer: It doesn't.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

El Capitano said:


> I swear Alberto Del Rio is the only heel to have good booking


Good booking? He is WHC and he lost to Randy Orton clean on SD.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> Regardless of who was in it, it was a good match. I'd enjoy RAW giving us lengthy matches like that have been the last couple weeks. They've got the time to do it, I wish they would cut down on the twitter and tout bullshit and give us wrestling.


Yeah, my not being hugely personally invested in a decent, multi-segment match is a good problem to have with a Raw.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Do they have anything planned for miz or is he just there to waste time?


Wasting time is what Miz is best at.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Get ti fap over the red hard


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Lawler sounds bored AS FUCK. He said "Best in the world" like someone put a rifle to his head.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

It is past half past 1 in the morning here...and you want to put The Miz on my TV with a bunch of lasses of a stupid television show that I won't watch? Might be time for bed already!


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Hypno said:


> Miz is the biggest diva there.


:clap


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Fandanceboy said:


> Was the crowd really cheerinng for ADR? Dafuq is wrong with them?
> I know Sheamus is bad but he's facing ADR...


It's Texas and he is Mexican. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Noooooo


Yessss


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow Miz TV? I'm starting to miss Sheamus/Del Rio.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

VintageOrton said:


> We go from Total Divas to Brock Lesnar, has there ever been a bigger contrast? :lol


Ahh Big Titty E Langston and AJ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fandanceboy said:


> Was the crowd really cheerinng for ADR? Dafuq is wrong with them?
> I know Sheamus is bad but he's facing ADR...


Texas


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> Miz TV tonight may be the worst segment ever. I'm not joking either and now I'm excited for the train wreck.


I said the exact same thing. :

I must admit I'm curious as to how bad it'll be. Like Jericho said "have you ever been driving and you see a piece of roadkill? You know how you try to look away, but you just can't?" That'll be this segment.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, at least they are putting 2 of the worst things in WWE right now together in a segment.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

:lmao that Miz TV segment is gonna be horrendous


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

good lord I hope that match never happens again for the rest of forever


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Hahahah Miz, you used to be important.


2006 - Divas Search segment.

2010 - WWE Champion

2013 - Total Divas segment.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

MizTV has to be the worst WWE talk show in history.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Bluewolf said:


> Punk ROCKED?! :rock4:rock4


No Punk BROCKED


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Where did people get the idea that ADR vs. Sheamus will happen at Summerslam? I bet these are the same people that were worried about Daniel Bryan feuding with Curtis Axel for the IC Title.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

You know what'd be awesome? If Miz was hitting on all of the divas, and then suddenly the Wyatt Family comes out and attacks him. Then all the divas gather around the three guys and start bowing down to Bray while he looks to the ceiling and smiles.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

> WWE Creative Humor ‏
> @WWECreative_ish 49s: If this were the old days, that Total Divas MizTV segment would end with a Shield run-in followed by an advertiser boycott.


:|


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> 2006 - Divas Search segment.
> 
> 2010 - WWE Champion
> 
> 2013 - Total Divas segment.


2016 - WWE Champion

:vince


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

They keep Miz doing this silly shit. Damn shame bama2


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Ahh Big Titty E Langston and AJ?


True :lol


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

miz tv and total divas. yes there is a god....said no one ever.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> 2006 - Divas Search segment.
> 
> 2010 - WWE Champion
> 
> 2013 - Total Divas segment.


I believe Harley Race's career followed a similar arc.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I want to know who backstage thought "I know what the people like...miz! And the divas show needs some advertising and the fans will love that! Yes, lets do both, together! Perfect."

That person needs sacked, now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Booker's face.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Sheamus pinned twice on Raw, pinch me I am dreaming


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Havent been watching RAW for the last 20 minutes been more interested in the lightning storm outside my flat. Looks like something you see in America.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Where did people get the idea that ADR vs. Sheamus will happen at Summerslam? I bet these are the same people that were worried about Daniel Bryan feuding with Curtis Axel for the IC Title.


Meltzer said so.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Renée on Raw!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Renee Young!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Pissed off Vickie is fantastic.*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Mike has gone back 7 years in his career.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Just when we thought she was out, they pull her back in.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

And here's the last time anyone notices Vickie's existence ever again.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't worry she'll be Raw GM again in a year or so


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> Well, at least they are putting 2 of the worst things in WWE right now together in a segment.


Be afraid. Be very afraid.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Can you dig it, fucka?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone know the name of the blonde?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wait Vickie is the GM of SD again? :lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lol

I love the fact Miz pisses off most of the IWC.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

I wish Kharma would return and destroy all the Divas on MizTV.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Dat renee :mark:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

People really don't lose their jobs for long in the WWE. I think the whole Vicky storyline is just becoming a parody of itself. It's pathetic.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Is that a mole on her neck or a tick?*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Damn, she is fine!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BOOKER T IS STILL WITH WWE?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Renee Young on RAW?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WWE Jobs: and some matches some time of something.

Hell, I can't be mad at a Renee spot.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

who is this blonde little piece of ass? never seen her before


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Puts an end to the bullshit that Sheamus never loses clean...

What will IWC moan about next?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Booker vs Teddy starts now? 

GOAT feud incoming


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Teddy Long heel turn?


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Lillyart_14 said:


> Havent been watching RAW for the last 20 minutes been more interested in the lightning storm outside my flat. Looks like something you see in America.


That really needs to come up here to Chester.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

laser boy?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

BLACK ON BLACK [email protected]


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Lillyart_14 said:


> Havent been watching RAW for the last 20 minutes been more interested in the lightning storm outside my flat. Looks like something you see in America.


Nah dude Lightning is nothing.. We have Sharknado's now..


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Booker vs. Teddy in a Tag TEEEam match building for WM30 :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Teddy heel turn


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This woman looks like an opiate addict


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TAG TEAM MATCH


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Anyone know the name of the blonde?


Renee Paquette, rebranded as "Renee Young" because WWE is afraid of foreign names. She was an announcer for TheScore TV here in Canada.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Booker Ts facial expressions are so funny


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I could listen to Teddy and Booker talk to each other for forever.

Home.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Anyone know the name of the blonde?


Evan Stone. Look her up.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like they are doing this feud anyways...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

unDASHING said:


> BOOKER T IS STILL WITH WWE?


Yep!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

With Booker gone as GM i wouldnt mind Black Snow and Chet Lemon on smackdown.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuck off Teddy Long.  Next thing Rene Goulet will walk in.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Booker T's no longer GM no biggie just replace that deadbeat Lawler with him on Raw commentary.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*HEEL TEDDY LONG.*


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

dat heel turn


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Black on black crime.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

teddy long heel turn? :mark


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I HOPE VICKY COMES INTO THE SHOT AND SAYS "HOLD ON A MINUTE PLAYA'S I AIN'T GONNA LET IT GO DOWN LIKE DAT WE GON HAVE A TAG MATCH TO SOLVE THIS!"


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Team Booker vs Team Long at SS?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

IMPORTANT UPDATE: I have been repped by one "BumFart PissWilly". This Raw has already proven worthwhile.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Teddy Heel Turn.

Can you feel that, playa?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i have no idea what they are planning with Booker/Teddy


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No one cares about Smackdown


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

this chick has no lips, she ugly wut wut, she ugly


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Dat Renee :ass


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Teddy I'm comin for you *****!


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

A T-Lo and Booker angle? Oh man...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

3 matches for Bryan?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Teddy just turned heel


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Can you dig it, fucka?


VICKIE GUERRERO WE COMING FOR YOU *****!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Not a single fuck given by anybody in existence after that segment.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Crickets for Christian.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

CGS said:


> Wait Vickie is the GM of SD again? :lmao


yeh. wait wot? 


i need to start watching SD again.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I hate Christian's theme music


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm sure we all looked at Christian's mini-tron...


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

Crossing my fingers for Christan vs RVD!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> i have no idea what they are planning with Booker/Teddy


Neither do they.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh another boring wrestler no one cares about Christian. Let me guess is he facing Orton


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Another pointless match here!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's Christian.

Everyone start the slow clap.


----------



## BumFart PissWilly (Jul 22, 2013)

Big Show vs Daniel Bryan will be match number 3


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't get why wrestling fans go to shows, just to sit on their hands. The same fuckers who have good tickets to concerts and just stare emotionless at the band.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

Christian <3 save us from this boredom


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Daniel Bryan vs. Rollins, Reigns, then Ambrose?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Crowd no sold Christian big time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> Black on black crime.


That segment reminded me of Chicago


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

waiting for Brad Maddox to walk out and make a tag team match of Booker and Teddy vs Sheamus and Del Rio...


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

This show is going to suck 

Why should I care about Booker and Teddy Long? I don't! 

Ow and here's Christian :side: unless the Wyatts attack him I don't care.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Christian is definitely over.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

bryan/christian
bryan/rvd
bryan/big show 

please


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I always wondered what the hell Christian says when he's coming down the ramp...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Anyone know the name of the blonde?


Renee Young


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Christian didn't come out to Michael McGillicutty's minitron this week.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

LOL Christian's reaction! He looked genuinely heartbroken.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Now this depressing bastard.
Are they just going to ignore the Ambrose/Christian feud?


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Christian.. christian... at last you're on your own!


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

did christian just give up working out?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Bryan's matches

One is against Ryback
One against Seth
One against Curtis Axel..I would say Reigns but Reigns doesn't lose


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Did Jerry just say "What is he looking for" ?

Fucking take another nap, Lawler.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Christian? this should be good.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Christian pissed at coming out to crickets every week :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow this Raw has been fucking horribly dull so far!


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Are you excited for Daniel Bryan's opponents?

What about 3MB baby 

:vince3


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Captain Crappy Clap

Christian!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This bitch doesn't deserve the nickname "Captain Charisma".


----------



## fisheh (Jul 15, 2013)

dont hinder jinder


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

What I miss?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Lawler: "What's he looking for?"

A meaningful storyline. A reaction. Who knows, Jerry?*


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Why are they turning Maddox heel? He was perfect as the goof that in over his head.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Could we see a Heel Teddy Manager role here ? Otherwise i have no clue what was going on there lol.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Neither do they.


good point


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

It's good to see some people in the crowd haven't forgot about Christian...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

christians gonna b fed to the buzzards


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

If Orton or Sheamus came out to the sort of crickets that Christian comes out to, people would be all over it. Big double standard. Christian has been getting that reaction since he came back, and hasn't done anything impressive to change it.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> I always wondered what the hell Christian says when he's coming down the ramp...


This. :lol


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

The Bella Twins only got a show cuz they are banging the 2 most popular WWE stars


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It could be worse for Christian he could be Michael McGillicut.... oh wait.*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

it's only been 40 minutes and it already feels like 2 hours have gone, I hope christian isn't going up against Orton.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Bryan's matches
> 
> One is against Ryback
> One against Seth
> One against Curtis Axel..I would say Reigns but Reigns doesn't lose


It'll be 3MB or something stupid


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

ToddTheBod said:


> Daniel Bryan vs. Rollins, Reigns, then Ambrose?


:mark:

I'm pretty interested to see how Big show fits into all of this


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Big Show returns and KO's Daniel Bryan, leads to triple threat at Summerslam for the title.

/nightmare


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck the crowds. Christian shouldn't have to beg for a reaction.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How about Bryan vs All 3 members of the Shield? :russo


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Teddy should manage the PTP. Make them sort of relevant-ish again. He was great with Thuggin & Buggin.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Now this depressing bastard.
> Are they just going to ignore the Ambrose/Christian feud?


Yeah which is a shame. Especially after that awesome promo Ambrose cut a few weeks ago on that stupid app.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Wow this Raw has been fucking horribly dull so far!


Bryan in three matches later though. :mark:


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Has anybody else noticed how crazy long Christian's arms are? It looks really weird when he wears those sleeveless tees.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

RyanPelley said:


> I don't get why wrestling fans go to shows, just to sit on their hands. The same fuckers who have good tickets to concerts and just stare emotionless at the band.


Just a waste of their own damn money really


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Evolution said:


> It's Christian.
> 
> Everyone start the slow clap.


Clap Overall Over/Under - 3.
First Clap Time Over/Under - 30 seconds.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

jackbhoy said:


> did christian just give up working out?


:lmao I agree. The guy is in terrible shape.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

The GM thing is just over played. YAY... Vince made the one person who has been fired on both shows as GM before.. as GM of Smackdown for like the third time! All that is missing is for Edge to return to start that feud up again.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> I don't get why wrestling fans go to shows, just to sit on their hands. The same fuckers who have good tickets to concerts and just stare emotionless at the band.


some people arent comfortable expressing emotion. But I know whenever I'm at a live show I get TURNT UP. I act like fool whenever WWE comes to my area and I've had some really great experiences just because me and my buddies where "those guys" who get there super early and don't leave until they make us


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Lawler: "What's he looking for?"
> 
> A meaningful storyline. A reaction. Who knows, Jerry?*


Looking for Lawler, who was last heard of around 2004.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Guys, guys...I think we're all missing what's truly important. We are going to be treated an absolute trainwreck later on tonight. Is no one else excited?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> Daniel Bryan vs. Rollins, Reigns, then Ambrose?


I might tinkle if this is the case.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well I know who Christian wants to face :lol


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Teddy Long/Booker T feud incoming? Lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> *Teddy should manage the PTP*. Make them sort of relevant-ish again. He was great with Thuggin & Buggin.


Managing a tag team. That makes sense.

:vince


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

The Brown Horatio said:


> it's only been 40 minutes and it already feels like 2 hours have gone, I hope christian isn't going up against Orton.


Christian isn't a heel though, unless WWE is going that route to having more face vs face matches


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> This bitch doesn't deserve the nickname "Captain Charisma".


He did when he created the nickname.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Bryan in three matches later though. :mark:


Inb4 one of them goes on for like 3 minutes and another has a false ending


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> I don't get why wrestling fans go to shows, just to sit on their hands. The same fuckers who have good tickets to concerts and just stare emotionless at the band.


Because some people enjoy wrestling/concerts and don't feel like making an ass out of themselves? I go to a concert to see a band that I love and to enjoy the music that I love, there shouldn't be a requirement to have to show a minimum amount of enthusiasm. If they're happy about it on the inside, why should they have to act a certain way? I'm not going to dance and jump around, screaming at the top of my lungs just because people think that's how you're supposed to act at those sort of things.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't wait until next Monday or Tuesday when ratings are released for Sunday and total divas isn't even in the top 100 cable ratings for the day.


Show is going to flop hard


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Christian... Another superstar that should really not be a Face right now. He is such a better Heel without Edge as a Face he is very on/off.. Sometimes he can be great and sometimes hes as dull as.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

PTP :mark:


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*PTP :mark:*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Millions of dollars!


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

jobber raw this week


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

I can deal with this match.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Millions of Dollars :mark: Push PTP plz


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

PTP!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

DAT PTP SIGHTING :mark:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, it's Titus McFootball.

I guess they're putting all the stuff no one gives a fuck about on in the first hour.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Titus :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

What the fuck are Percy Watson and Michael Tarver still doing in WWE?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

You know, I've got nothing against the PTP, but Christian deserves better than a filler match with one of them.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What a fucking pointless match.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well I know who Christian wants to face :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JBL with his statement that the USA joined Texas :lol


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

UGH


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

This feels like a Wyatt run in match...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh so the WWE breaking up another tag team?


----------



## Daniel Pereira (Jan 21, 2013)

Wyatt interferes


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Why is this RAW crowd so dead?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

JC00 said:


> Can't wait until next Monday or Tuesday when ratings are released for Sunday and total divas isn't even in the top 100 cable ratings for the day.
> 
> 
> Show is going to flop hard


It's a horrible idea. No one that cares about WWE is gonna watch it. The rest of the world doesn't care about WWE. :argh:


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Jesus unless the Wyatt's attack Christian, then he might be getting some momentum.


DA FUQ.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

PTP gots dem shirts tucked in those tights. 

Looks fucking stupid-Like an ad for Huggies..


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The primetime jobbers


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Sometimes i feel like Christian should quit from WWE. I mean Titus O'Neal? He's too good for this shit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Pancake Paterson gonna flatten ya babayyy


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Midcard vs Lower Card. 

Please don't change the channel dammit! :vince3


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Christian woot woot


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

The show has been solid so far.

That match was good, but it would have been nice to get a clean finisher & 1-2-3 IMO, I think the finish took a little bit away from it, but whatever it was good.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Eva Marie.
> 
> I'm a little psyched for Total Divas, because I'm a nosy parker who loves celebrity culture.


much appreciated, wasn't sure who she was now i can go stalk her on twitter :


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Millions of Dollars, Millions of Dollars, Millions of Dollars! :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

PTP needs their old theme back. This current one is just awful.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

White and black man match.....who's gonna win.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

PTP: the fabulous douchebros.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

msi360-20 said:


> JBL with his statement that the USA joined Texas :lol


And Lawler informing us the state flower is mildew. :


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Christian/Titus? I ain't mad. RAW needs MORE PTP IMO.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

PTP hasn't been relevant since they changed their theme music


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

JC00 said:


> Can't wait until next Monday or Tuesday when ratings are released for Sunday and total divas isn't even in the top 100 cable ratings for the day.
> 
> 
> Show is going to flop hard


With wrestling fans yes but that network has the Kardashians. The same people that watch that crap would watch Total Divas.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday to the GOAT.

:hbk2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

This is what Christian has to question every week before he comes out to wrestle


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> This bitch doesn't deserve the nickname "Captain Charisma".


For fucking real.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm expecting Wyatts during this match.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

As much as I dig Titus O'Neil's personality, he'll never get a push. He's sort of like Alex Riley in the fact that he has natural charisma but he's just a dope. He's so clumsy and botches a bunch.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Titus O'Neill vs Christian WM30 main event, book it.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't see the need for all these pointless without storylines, just for the hell of it basically.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Titus is clapping for fans to get behind Christian? :lol :lol

Damn this Raw is really fucking horrible, no wonder the crowd is DEAD


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn Christian looks like crap. Pulling for Titus.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

I can't be the only one that loves the PTP?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> What the fuck are Percy Watson and Michael Tarver still doing in WWE?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

THAT'S MAH BOY CHRISTIAN


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

who gives a shit about this match?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Lets give em Christian vs. Titus O'Neil :vince5


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

And there goes my SkyBox. It's been RKO'd by the lightning outside...


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

SOMEBODY PUSH TITUS O'NEIL!!!!

He could have Pancake Patterson as his manager


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Happy birthday you legend !!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Because some people enjoy wrestling/concerts and don't feel like making an ass out of themselves? I go to a concert to see a band that I love and to enjoy the music that I love, there shouldn't be a requirement to have to show a minimum amount of enthusiasm. If they're happy about it on the inside, why should they have to act a certain way? I'm not going to dance and jump around, screaming at the top of my lungs just because people think that's how you're supposed to act at those sort of things.


Ahh, gotcha. Clapping or other slight movements make asses out of people.


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> PTP needs their old theme back. This current one is just awful.


I am not going to lie I am becoming of fan of there new theme.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I turn back and see PTP on my screen


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Did JBL just say Michaels was hunting JR, bah Gawd.
Needs some JR's BBQ sauce.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Shit, this guy is strong.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:StephenA

Why?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

lol at the royal family baby mention


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Titus should have a singles title by now tbfh. Guy has so much potential.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

wtf is this shit? Christian against teh PTP? A miz tv divas segment? DB probably facing a couple of jobbers as filler before a proper match? Jesus last week was perfectly paced and an excellent Raw... why do they always revert back to shit. First hour has been fucking horrible.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I can't wait to see how many viewers this match loses.

:lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> As much as I dig Titus O'Neil's personality, he'll never get a push. He's sort of like Alex Riley in the fact that he has natural charisma but he's just a dope. He's so clumsy and botches a bunch.


He can't wrestle. *clap clap clapclapclap*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

TheeJayBee said:


> I can't be the only one that loves the PTP?


You're not


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Millions of Dollars, Millions of Dollars, Millions of Dollars! :mark:


*Millions a' clappin'! Millions a' clappin'!*

:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

I really hope Titus wins. But he won't.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Why does the WWE hate the PTP, they are much better than the Usos imo


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why am I just noticing O'Neil's gigantic ass?

I mean, damn.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

oh shit they are serious with Titus :mark: he is looking real good here. D Young as his sidekick could work too especially with his hair pick.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"He just needs experience"

The fuck is he doing on Raw then?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dead Crowd......... Dead Raw. Sums up so far tonight.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd love it if Titus got the win


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> PTP needs their old theme back. This current one is just awful.


i very much agree


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

This match is the definition of filler.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

god this match sucks, please feed all 3 to the wyatt family


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao blowing his whistle


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Captain Enema can get off my screen, praying for Wyatt!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

hahaha Titus is brilliant


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

Okay what was with the whistle?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Titus with the whistle :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> Why does the WWE hate the PTP, they are much better than the Usos imo


Only if you don't have any eyeballs.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

wow he blows a whistle during a match. Cue dumb marks who know jack shit about wrestling claiming it cool or funny


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*How can the crowd not appreciate that whistle blowing?*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"millions and millions of people falling asleep!" :lol


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

This match needs more whistles.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

This sucks


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

lol as if Kate would go near your minging old ass Jerry. :StephenA


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Why has Christian stopped doing punches in favour in slaps


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Christian tries so damn hard to incite some crowd participation.

Got damn...he's a cardboard box.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Dat whistle


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

bboy said:


> wow he blows a whistle during a match. Cue dumb marks who know jack shit about wrestling claiming it cool or funny


I guess I'm a dumb mark who knows jack shit about wrestling.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

that uppercut was very canadian :


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

end this shit for the love of god


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Why am I just noticing O'Neil's gigantic ass?
> 
> I mean, damn.


It makes up for his small penis.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Titus O'Neil, better whistleblower than Edward Snowden.

*rimshot**


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Titus should have a singles title by now tbfh. Guy has so much potential.


And none of that potential involves being able to wrestle well. Tag team's perfect for him.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> With wrestling fans yes but that network has the Kardashians. The same people that watch that crap would watch Total Divas.


Agreed.

Said it before people are underestimating this country :lol

Shitty reality shows with drama and sexy females do good...add in some fistfights and you have a decent formula. Look at that Bad Girls Club bullshit.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

great win Christian


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

unprettier :mark


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Christian is an over acheiver? Dude has been a midcarder the majority of his career despite mic skills/charisma/wrestling skills and is now a boring old veteran that gets no reaction.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

well alright. that happened. cool. .


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

MOTY candidate right there.


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

Well that was shit.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

A wild Christian victory appears


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was the definition of filler.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Are they building up christian vs. wwe champ as the "one more match" at NOC?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Makin' jobs, making' jobs, makin' million dollar jobs.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice showing by Titus there. Just the beginning.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I remember when there were talks of titus getting a huge singles push

lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes. Christian winning pointless matches whee the losers would have benefited way more from the win


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A big win for Christian.....


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

When Christian takes forever to turn someone for his finisher it really takes away from it. If it's quick it would be so much better


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What the hell did that match accomplish?


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

And 0 fucks were given about that win...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, at least Titus got some offense in.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wonder if they're setting up Del Rio/Christian for SummerSlam?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

welp...at least PTP got on RAW. Small victories, I guess bama2


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Bully Ry


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

bboy said:


> wow he blows a whistle during a match. Cue dumb marks who know jack shit about wrestling claiming it cool or funny


What does this mean?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Mr. Back


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Christian is going to benefit so much from that win.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I love that there giving Christian a winning streak some what


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jobbing on the way out. The WWE way.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Lack of Wyatts upsets me.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Ryback and Curtis Axel get bigger reactions than Christian now. Think Christian's number may be up.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Christian tries so damn hard to incite some crowd participation.
> 
> Got damn...he's a cardboard box.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Ryback the Bully."

Um, have they not been paying attention to Chris Jericho's part in all of this?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Guar said:


> Are they building up christian vs. wwe champ as the "one more match" at NOC?


Lol no.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

bboy said:


> wow he blows a whistle during a match. Cue dumb marks who know jack shit about wrestling claiming it cool or funny


WWE-Sports Entertainment....

Emphasizing Entertainment...stfu please.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

I wonder how much titus got paid to lose to Christian.


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

Cryback


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

That's the kind of Ryback we need as a heel. No pussy footing around, have him as a beast who's cocky as fuck.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

fuck this should be brilliant


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Big Show to come feud with Ryback?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

My stream dropped out about halfway through the match and I didn't notice until just then :lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ryback attacking Jericho after a match? How dare he wait Jericho did that first why can't WWE book babyfaces anymore


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

no reaction for Christian...... yeah ok.

haters be hating.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Speaking of asses that just sort of snuck up out of nowhere, I've been too busy loathing Ryback to notice that he's basically all ass and titties.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

it's Cryback


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

"Ryback the bully" Did they really just say that considering all the shit fella and Del Rio (when face) have pulled.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Twerp. LOL. Ryback Rules.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey look. Cryback is here.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Why do they keep letting The Ryback talk? He is such a goof. (with bad teeth)


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

lolyoulittletwerp


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*"You little Twerp"

Channeling his inner Team Rocket, eh?*


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

oh god don't tell me it's ryback v big slow at summerslam. Urgh


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Ryback getting Wyatt'ed tonight?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Little twerp


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

omg rybak is so rude!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RVD vs Ryback...who wears the best singlet attire :lol


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

You can so obviously see that Ryback is reading on a prompter 8*D


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No shit, Josh. Ryback intimidating? Even Stevie Wonder could see that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If Ryback hates average, how does he feel about his below average ring skills?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Ryback's looking different. Maybe it's the camera angle.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Bully ryback


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

fpalm and :lmao at this promo. Ryback is horrible.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

"Ya little twerp".

Now, that was just mean, Ryback.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

THE BIG MAN IS BACK :mark:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Titus has all the tools

Vinnie Mac translation..he's big


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I try to defend Ryback when I can, but jesus, what the hell is he talking about...


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

hahhahaaha that Ryback laugh wtf is this guy's problem. 

most awkward promo fo the year.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They just don't know what to do with this goofy short bus bastard.


----------



## dean1983 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for coming Christian. See you next week where you'll do the same old shit and no one will care. I miss the Instant Classic.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

run Josh!


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Your lunch money!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rybully


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

Say what you will about Ryback, he is flippin huge.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

"I hate average people, and I hate PPV wins" :ryback


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey Ryback, WWE is against bullying haha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

What was that?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Dat smile


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Josh Matthews' reactions get me every time for some reason. :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Suck on a nut, Ryback.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SmileBack


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Welp. We're getting Big Show vs. Ryback at Summerslam.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What's this "Big Boy" voice, Ryback?

You used to be hungry and mean.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WWE encouraging bullies it's okay to bully average size people. BE A STAR!!!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Ryback is being turned into a literal bully lol.

Be A Star


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

looool ryback was great there


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

rjsbx1 said:


> *"You little Twerp"
> 
> Channeling his inner Team Rocket, eh?*


Prepare for trouble!


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

ryback v big slow at summerslam is going to be fucking horrible.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that interview was...........STOOPID!!!!! :ryback


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful teeth Ryback has.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

"You, people like you"


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Hopefully The Wyatts come out during the Miz TV segment n destroy everything, including the divas.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bboy said:


> oh god don't tell me it's ryback v big slow at summerslam. Urgh


Likely to be this : :avit:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ryback vs Show.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Now that was a good match between Christian & Titus. I liked that it was a finisher & 1-2-3 clean in the middle of that ring. 

That Ryback segment did nothing for me though.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I love PG insults.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I am RYBACK...Be A Star


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

WTF..Ryback has a Bully Ray gimmick now? lol


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

"You little twerp"

BAD ASS PG MOTHER FUCKERS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Ryback/Big Show at Summerslam then I guess


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I would have legit marked if Ryback ended each and every one of his sentences in that promo with BROTHER.


Because I was just waiting for him to say it.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Ryback was far more entertaining in that one segment than Christian has been since his return.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Taking lunch money? BE A STAR, RYBACK. 

What is this sixth grade?!*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ryback always looks like he snorted an entire pack of cocaine

*sniffffff*









*sniffffff*









Jesus christ, calm your respiratory system down, team rocket grunt.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> They just don't know what to do with this goofy short bus bastard.


Well you're not allowed just smother them with a pillow anymore.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was kind of a funny promo from Ryback there. Maybe not intentionally, but...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ryback always looks like he just woke up and then is trying to loosen chicken bones stuck in his teeth with his tongue....


----------



## IndPr (Jan 14, 2011)

Don't be a bully, Ryback! Be a star! You can shine!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ryback has some cannibal teeth. His gimmick should be cannibalism, have him kidnap jobbers they don't need and say he ate them or something. Perfect way to future endeavor talent too.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

My brain cells are dying of loneliness. Please help me.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> SmileBack


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I love PG insults.


Pg insults are unintentionally hilarious.

"You are...average!"

:lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> If Ryback hates average, how does he feel about his below average ring skills?


Or his really below average mic skills.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Christian getting dat World title push baby!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I hope Ryback brings "twerp" back into the lexicon. Along with "poindexter."


----------



## wajodaheyman (Feb 19, 2013)

This first hour has been rather slow.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

NoyK said:


> Ryback always looks like he snorted an entire pack of cocaine
> 
> *sniffffff*
> 
> ...


Lmao, that would explain everything.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Bully Ry


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Stad said:


> Hopefully The Wyatts come out during the Miz TV segment n destroy everything, including the divas.


As if we would be that lucky. No, they're not going to mess up this stupid show they're promoting. Probably it'll break down in a cat-fight with :dazzler's and :cena2's girls standing tall.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Taking lunch money? BE A STAR, RYBACK.
> 
> What is this sixth grade?!*


Ryback should tell AJ she has tator-tot tits...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Well you're not allowed just smother them with a pillow anymore.


Okay. I'm going to hell for laughing so hard at that :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

So Cena orders his own shirt every week?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> I hope Ryback brings "twerp" back into the lexicon. Along with "poindexter."


* Also:
DWEEB.
NARK.
FOUR-EYES.
DORK

BULLY RY-BACK *


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Was that song in the back of that Cena ad a rip off of Eminem's "lose yourself"?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey, he has a Samsung Galaxy S3

HAHAHA i Have the S4!

...


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Henry! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Cena just buy 1000 of his own T shirts>
NO wonder they are top sellers


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Or his really below average mic skills.


Or his below below average catchphrase


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SoupBro said:


> Ryback has some cannibal teeth. His gimmick should be cannibalism, have him kidnap jobbers they don't need *and say he ate them or something*. Perfect way to future endeavor talent too.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

and say he ate them or something
and say he ate them or something
and say he ate them or something

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Face Henry sucks.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

What happened so far at RAW?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

He should've said "Twerp ass bitch". He would scared that little bitch boy interviewer straight.







:troll


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh. It's Mark Henry.

They're probably going to air all the stuff I care about in the 15-20 minutes it takes for me to get to work.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BOOM BOOM :clap*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

MIZAAAAAAAAAARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!! :henry1


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

ratings! :henry3


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cycloneon said:


> Ryback vs Show.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

That's what he do!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Very bad first hour.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Bully Ry


Hahahaha gold


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Well you're not allowed just smother them with a pillow anymore.


Died.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wyatts turn to attack Henry?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ratings are up


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I see a disco ball at the top of the ring fpalm


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Shield incoming? brb, lemme just get my Santana/Real Housewives gifs ready


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ratings just increased to 7.0


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Ryback should tell AJ she has tator-tot tits...


:lmao

She would laugh at that too.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I never, ever thought Henry would be as over as what he has been these last 2-3 years.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah :henry1


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Basically just tuned in. Hope I didn't miss much.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did Cena just buy 1000 of his own T shirts>
> NO wonder they are top sellers


That would be genius, then Vince thinks he is pushing merchandise lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They ignoring the fact he saved usos?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't pander, Mark. Don't pander.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

NikkiSixx said:


> I hope Ryback brings "twerp" back into the lexicon. Along with "poindexter."


lol

I don't why they brought Christian back if they have nothing for him. The guy can draw a good reaction face or heel when he's actually being utilized. Has he even gotten any promo time since returning?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

ratings are currently at 20.00


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Repping Texas! Woooo!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mark Henry and his "effat" :lol Love Henry.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

His heart don't pump no Kool Aid!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Lets go henry! clap clap clap clap

Face turn :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes it does Henry.You do pump kool-aid.


----------



## fisheh (Jul 15, 2013)

MY HEART DONT PUMP COOL AID, WRITE IT DOWN


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mark Henry still looks like he's on the verge of tears like he always does. 

Poor guy. I just want to give him a hug. 

"My heart don't pump kool-aid" LOL!


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> I hope Ryback brings "twerp" back into the lexicon. Along with "poindexter."


That'd be a gas!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL at the dude who scream "Thats what I do" twice.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Basically just tuned in. Hope I didn't miss much.


Well you missed goatdox being goat and that's pretty much it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

My heart dont pump Kool Aid


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

"My heart don't pump Kool-aid." - Mark Henry 2013


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:henry1 plz don't become a cookie cutter face though. Hall of Pain needs to stay open. 

His heart don't pump koolaid :lmao mines does but grape flavor


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Everything this man says is pure poetry. God bless you Mark.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

"My heart don't pump kool-aid"

I love Mark Henry.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

here comes the Shield


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Did Henry just say "Shit" on live TV? :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DAT SMIRK :mark:


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Why is he sweating already?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I really hope Henry does not join the shield here


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Kool-Aid joke only works when you're wearing the red singlet


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Inb4 Usos


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The shield bout to bring the hurt.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ambrose :reigns :rollins


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

"My heart don't pump Kool-Aid"

I fucking love Henry lol


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Henry turning face is bullshit.

He's the only monster heel to get over in WWE in years.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He cut his got damn hair.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what act of injustice has mark henry committed? or has that angle been abadoned


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:reigns :rollins :ambrose


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Champing at the bit, Cole. You're an educated man.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Henry=RATINGS JUGGERNAUT


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Here comes Big Shows return


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I still mark for this entrance.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE continuing their trend of turning face because "hey they're just face now, cheer him."


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

yay mark u get the shield!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cue the Usos.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Will never get tired of the Shield's entrance music. If they ever faced the Wyatt Family i'd be marking just for their music.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

ayyyyyyyyyy papis










Ambrose finally got his hair cut. Praise be.


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

Gotta say, its nice to see a stable with so much hardware


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*HOUNDS OF JUSTICE.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HIS HEART DON'T PUMP 







*


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Big Show's music hits?

EDIT: Or Usos...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Shield just hanging around just outside the seating area on the off chance someone calls them out?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Allur said:


> Well you missed goatdox being goat and that's pretty much it.


Damn. Guess I'll have to catch the recaps. :cole3


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

show face turn coming


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

It's that time of the week again; my weekly dose of Dirty Dean.

Hoo lord, so many feelz right now.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

here comes the Usos!!!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Usos ffs


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well that wasn't obvious at ALL...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

The Shield are so used to that 3 on 1 position.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryback always looks like he's pinching out a giant loaf.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well this is sloppy.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Uso's going after their blood brother :reigns


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Henry needing help fpalm, Henry turning face fpalm.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

HAHAHAHA HENRY


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

What did I miss,I went to take a long shit when the Christian match started >_>


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Ratman said:


> My heart dont pump Kool Aid


OH YEAH!!!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm tired of these generic shield beatdowns. 

by now it's just getting ridiculous. I hope this isn't what the wyatts are still doing nearly a year after their appearance.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Is this feud a demotion for the SHIELD or a promotion for the Usos?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

That wasn't predictable.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

lol shield


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

hey it's Rick the sign guy!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah, don't play music when somebody makes a save...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I'm sure one of these months we'll finally get an explanation as to why The Shield attacked Henry in the first place.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

YES! Shield Just got punked!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mark and The Usos!










love that pairing!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Exactly same thing that they did on Smackdown. :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice kick, Dean


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Is this feud a demotion for the SHIELD or a promotion for the Usos?


A little from column A and a little from column B.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

ya you run away shield!! usos 4ever


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Damn. Guess I'll have to catch the recaps. :cole3


Don't forget to watch the recap, on the app!


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

YES WE DO.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stupid WWE turning the shield into the generic coward heels and I thought it was going to be different with them


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Okay, I'm convinced Henry is face now. I don't mind this, could be good.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm actually enjoying this feud. Now if only the Shield can cut a promo to sell this feud more....


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

The Shield have been regressed to getting their ass beat by Mark Henry and the Usos


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Sign Guy!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Not interested in a Shield fued for the first time.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

They left their titles...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Usos must be working out with Triple H.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Okay enough of the senseless trading beatdowns every other week. We need a promo.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Forgot your titles.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> *HIS HEART DON'T PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I think the rumor of The Shield falling out of favor is true. They dropped the Christian/Ambrose feud and it looks like Henry and The Usos will beat them at Summerslam.

It seems like once you get a midcard title on you, it's a curse.

If this is true, they wasted a ton of time. The Push and Pull of Today's WWE is a waste of time. Why have The Shield do so much to regress to the level of getting beat down by The Usos.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Ambrose leaving the belt in the ring apron :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah that's right cut the most exciting segment for the night short. And the Usos could fuck off, still dont know who's Jimmy or Jey.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Yeah, don't play music when somebody makes a save...


But how will they know who it is? :vince


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*The Usos' Bubble Yum colored Face Paint is pretty unintimidating.*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What a clusterfuck of botches...

Henry literally tosses an USO across the ring.. Reigns falls out of the ring and GETS BACK IN with the other Shield members already out of the ring...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Lawler "I don't remember the Shield tucking their tails and running like this" fpalm.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

It's almost as if the midcard titles are cursed. Whoever holds one gets constantly shat on.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Emotion Blur said:


> I'm sure one of these months we'll finally get an explanation as to why The Shield attacked Henry in the first place.


They don't need one.......


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

why cant the shield actually have a match


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Still no reason for the shield attacking Henry? C'mon get it sorted.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

unDASHING said:


> what act of injustice has mark henry committed? or has that angle been abadoned


nah, they're still running with that bullshit


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Still love the fact they the Shield don't leave members in the ring to get destroyed. Always hate when stables do that, its nice to see a group actually help eachother out even as heels.

Henry and PTP would have made a better face team, Uso's are good in the ring but PTP has the mic skills to make thie potential feud entertaining.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

why the hell would the usos help mark henry beat up their brother?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deptford said:


> I'm tired of these generic shield beatdowns.
> 
> by now it's just getting ridiculous. I hope this isn't what the wyatts are still doing nearly a year after their appearance.


Fuck, at least the Wyatt's actually have a character. The Shield are just generic guys in mall cop outfits that attack people with no mic time.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Stupid WWE turning the shield into the generic coward heels and I thought it was going to be different with them


Why?


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

someone left their title


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

USOS!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why is cena talking in his thug voice again?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Vincent Kennedy McMahon.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

CENA TIME AGAIN, YES!! 

What an epic segment.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*God this Bryan/Cena bit is terrible*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Good, one of those "I respect you" rivalries.

Fuck off.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Big Show is set to return tonight right? I'm expecting him to be Bryans final opponent.


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ill be fine on my own.

Well, Cena is interfering tonight.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't like this buddy buddy relationship Bryan and Cena have...
A good story needs conflict


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Shield buried, looks like those dirtsheet reports are true, they have to have backstage heat, they went from being = 3 main eventers to getting beat down by a jobber tag team and Mark Henry and working the PPV pre-show.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

bryan is like lol lol no please I'm not Ryder


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

This segment is cringeworthy.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Someone controlling Maddox??

"It's me, Bryan" :vince5


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Painfully obvious Big Show is his 3rd opponent.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

ok is the arrow on Cena's shirt really necessary. It just looks like its pointing to his junk half the time.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

FFS they dont need to be best buddies


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose's big ass head should never have his hair that short. Do not like. 

And the Shield with absolutely no development whatsoever. Good job, WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I would love for it to be Ziggler, Orton and Big show


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Brad is acting under orders of Vince


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice red locker room.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Fuck, at least the Wyatt's actually have a character.* The Shield are just generic guys in mall cop outfits that attack people with no mic time.


Yeah enjoy that while it lasts.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay, my stream keeps freezing at the worst times.

Because now I realize how ugly that beard is. It's badass, yes, but it would be more badass if it was even groomed.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

hockytalky said:


> why the hell would the usos help mark henry beat up their brother?


Cousin, not brother.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Do the Shield even have a decent purpose anymore? they're starting to become irrelevant.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

BELLA SWAP.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The crowd eats out of Bryan's hands every time he talks :yes


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I hate when they leave their titels behind. Details people, details!!


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

What's with this heart-warming best buds stuff?

Can we not just have a main-event feud based around two guys wantin to kick each others heads in?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

msi360-20 said:


> Someone controlling Maddox??
> 
> "It's me, Bryan" :vince5


"Aww son of a bitch"


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't like the way Cena is latching himself onto Bryan just for a few cheap pops, it's an instant career killer... Woo Woo Woo.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Dubbletrousers said:


> ok is the arrow on Cena's shirt really necessary. It just looks like its pointing to his junk half the time.



Would definitely buy that shirt if that were the case.


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

I am starting to get tired of this Total Divas show shoved down my throat. I could have sworn this show premiered last month.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> bryan is like lol lol no please I'm not Ryder


No, he isn't.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Why?


Because you can be a heel and not a coward. The WWE needs to stop having the cookie cutter heels. its stupid.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Daniel Bryan as babyface giving logical babyface justifications for stuff. Is there no aspect of the WWE this man cannot fix


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Some are whining about Henry tossing and USO to the side...

BUT YET don't want Henry to be a "cookie cutter face"...

:StephenA

Shutup :lol

This is exactly what Mark Henry needs to be..accept help but not really...Just look at Rock N Sock :lol ..and Kane and X-Pac...Kane throwing X-Pac on people for the pin. It's a way for Henry to be badass but be a face.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Natalya: "Maybe you're not strong enough to be here" 

Of course the conversation continues to say "Look bitch, I had a farting gimmick and I'm still here!"


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dubbletrousers said:


> ok is the arrow on Cena's shirt really necessary. It just looks like its pointing to his junk half the time.


Well he is a total dick, so it makes sense.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan cutting epic promos! j/k


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I don't like the way Cena is latching himself onto Bryan just for a few cheap pops, it's an instant career killer... Woo Woo Woo.


Unlike Ryder, Bryan survived the angle with Kane


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I wonder if Cena calls his junk the Champ


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Fandango on Total Divas? If only he had his NXT gimmick.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

msi360-20 said:


> Someone controlling Maddox??
> 
> "It's me, Bryan" :vince5


:vince5 working those puppet strings.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

im so glad cena and brian are friends! it makes there match special


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Silent Alarm said:


> Good, one of those "I respect you" rivalries.
> 
> Fuck off.


come on now. Both guys gotta love eachother. :vince2


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Because you can be a heel and not a coward. The WWE needs to stop having the cookie cutter heels. its stupid.


And you can be a face and not be a complete jackass, but WWE doesn't seem to realize that either.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

cavs25 said:


> I don't like this buddy buddy relationship Bryan and Cena have...
> A good story needs conflict


Only way that happens is if they decide to try and turn Bryan heel, unfortunately. No way they have Cena on the opposite side of a current fan favorite.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

msi360-20 said:


> Usos must be working out with Triple H.


I suppose they're the two spotters for him and Sheamus.



Slider575 said:


> I wonder if Cena calls his junk the Champ


Tune in to Total Divas on E to find out. :cole3


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Unlike Ryder, Bryan survived the angle with Kane


Yeah, that angle with Kane is one of the reasons why he's so over nowadays.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

2/3 of the people in here just jump to conclusion...did you not listen to Bryan's promo?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

vacuous said:


> im so glad cena and brian are friends! it makes there match special


i noe rite


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

You know, the thought of Cena retaining the title at Summerslam and thus igniting a chain of priceless IWC meltdowns makes me smirk a bit.


And for that, I'm rooting for Cena.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

It's actually really depressing to see what the Shield has become. No more promos, just senseless and voiceless attacks on random people. I wish they could've actually shown that promo on live TV of the Shield explaining their attacks.


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

vacuous said:


> im so glad cena and brian are friends! it makes there match special


Maybe they will hug before their match! Kane can join too!!!!! :side:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NikkiSixx said:


> And you can be a face and not be a complete jackass, but WWE doesn't seem to realize that either.


i agree with that as well. That is why people like Punk are way better as heels. Austin was a great face but he had heel tendencies. Not sure why the WWE cant do that anymore


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr.Boo said:


> :vince5 working those puppet strings.


DA PUPPET MASTA.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Slider575 said:


> I wonder if Cena calls his junk the Champ


:cena5


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Just tuned in, what I miss?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TankOfRate said:


> Yeah enjoy that while it lasts.


You're probably right, but Shield never even had characters to begin with. They've been directionless since they got here as far as their characters go.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

I'd be excited for Bryan vs Cena if the finish wasn't so predictable. I can see Vince bringing Orton out to cash in on Bryan coming from 9000 miles away


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

dan the marino said:


> Only way that happens is if they decide to try and turn Bryan heel, unfortunately. No way they have Cena on the opposite side of a current fan favorite.


Bryan is the underdog. There is no way given the circumstances a Bryan heel turn would work. He's going to get cheered via majority, no matter what.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Fandango on Total Divas? If only he had his NXT gimmick.


He still could, he just dances from crevice to crevice now as he stalks the divas.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Dubbletrousers said:


> ok is the arrow on Cena's shirt really necessary. It just looks like its pointing to his junk half the time.


the shirt is especially made for Nikki Bella


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Just tuned in, what I miss?


You've missed nothing. Honestly. It hasn't been good.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I remember when The Shield actually had characters. Summerslam is when the Nexus were originally buried and none of them ever were able to come back from that. I hope Summerslam isn't it for The Shield. If so, they wasted a lot of fucking time for no reason. It'll be super sad.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I thought that was a solid promo by Bryan. Sounded sincere. I'm warming up more and more to the guy.

Just wish he'd ditch the goofy beard and hair.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh it is the half the PTP I don't like. 

ZIGGLER!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

ZIGGY! :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

More jobs for PTP. Big E and AJ to interfere.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

What a terrible show so far. :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ZIGGLER! :mark:


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

really this is the next match?


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

DOLPH RVD PLZ


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Shite filler matches again


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Big E definitely interfering in this one


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Palahniuk said:


> What's with this heart-warming best buds stuff?
> 
> Can we not just have a main-event feud based around two guys wantin to kick each others heads in?


Don't you get it..it's to help Cena save face because Bryan is getting cheered more. He'll be right and Bryan will show the courage..no matter the odds.


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

Osize10 said:


> 2/3 of the people in here just jump to conclusion...did you not listen to Bryan's promo?


^ This. At the end of the night this feud isn't going to be about respect. Cena will come out to help & we'll get a meltdown like we did when the match was stopped a month or so back.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

UGH Again.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Some nights it becomes clear to me early on that the show is just flat and I'm not going it make it through the entire thing. This appears to be one of those nights. Back when the show was 2 hours, I could suck it up...but I just can't do 3 when the show is this flat.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> DA PUPPET MASTA.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

AJ definitely won't interfere in this....


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mr No Days off.. I've seen plenty of Raw's where he's been benched...


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ziggler :mark: With dat pop


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

:lawler


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

nice joke :lawler


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I guess we're back to RAW IS FILLER for tonight.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

WHERE ARE ALL THE FUCKING PROMOS TONIGHT? Just senseless matches so far.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

shut up Jerry please


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

PTP twice in one night!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Darren Young "Mr No Days Off". He will after his likely release soon.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well there's no chance Ziggler's stealing the show with Darren Young tonight.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Huge pop for Ziggler

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darren Young vs Dolph Ziggler.....:lmao :lmao :lmao

I'm tagging out ya'll, be back in 10.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler has to fight a black guy to prep for Big E. The big assed black guy.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Buckley said:


> Just tuned in, what I miss?


The first 70 mins.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow both PTP's getting a match, good to see


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

YOU KNOW
AND YOU KNOW
EVEN I KNOW I CAME TO SEE ME
...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Young's turn to lose.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Mr No Days off.. I've seen plenty of Raw's where he's been benched...


No he's always working its just usually concessions and freight

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BIG E :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Dolph won on Smackdown? Getting :berried on Raw, no doubt...

:vince4


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, Ziggler, is a jerk, lol. AJ pounding on those man titties.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

gaz0301 said:


> Still no reason for the shield attacking Henry? C'mon get it sorted.


They gave a reason in a promo on wwe.com. It explained it well. Sould have been on TV. 

Anyways I'm tired of everyone bitching about the shield. It's not like nobody has ever gotten the best of them. And they couldn't keep beating main eventers. People woulda started bitching about that too. Clearly they should still be undefeated and untouchable with no one ever getting the upper hand. *sarcasm*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Another pointless match? Guess I'll mute the stream and just finish this Smackdown show I'm watching.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Don't do it Big E ffs


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

El Barto said:


> Ziggler has to fight a black guy to prep for Big E. The big assed black guy.


:lmao


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*CRAZY BITCHES LOVE FOREHEAD KISSES.*


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ugh, can we have a legitimate match already?
Ha Big E's kiss still makes me laugh!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

joeycalz said:


> *Bryan is the underdog.* There is no way given the circumstances a Bryan heel turn would work. He's going to get cheered via majority, no matter what.


But... But how is that possible? He's going again the ultimate underdog, John Cena.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I can imagine that all of Big E's relationships are that awkward.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Big E is now going to be called the Big BC by AJ


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn we're gonna have to deal with more short bus shit


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

I'd like to apologise to everyone. When I stay up, Raw is usually pretty lackluster. I'm very sleepy though so it should pick up in the next half an hour.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ziggler chants! :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Shit, completely forgot RAW was on.. How has it been so far?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The lack of character depth in this damn roster is so depressing.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

from 3mb to ptp, they are making ziggler going through every jobber in the company


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I thought Ziggler was only over in smark cities? Don't recall any place in Texas being a smark city.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao that shit happened on SD. Wow wonder where they'll go with Big E and AJ and how that will include a Ziggler feud.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Wow, Ziggler, is a jerk, lol. AJ pounding on those man titties.


Matching Victoria Secret gift cards for AJ and Big E's 1 week anniversary.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah didnt see SD. So she is sucking off Big E now?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Thought Ziggler was gonna say "I'm sorry about your damn luck!"


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ziggler is really working as a face!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Con27 said:


> Wow both PTP's getting a match, good to see


Hopefully they'll start winning soon too.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Missed the Shield again. S sad.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

so Ziggler's new gimmick is a jumping bean that talks to himself, laughs audibly, and tries to lasso his opponent?

alrighty then


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

AJ's slaps had no effect on Big E's titties.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ziggler is fucking over.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What a dropkick.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy shit at that dropkick.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Dolph's dropkicks are crazy good.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Dat dropkick.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ziggler's pretty great, guys.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Sick dropkick.

Let's go Ziggler chants :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

msi360-20 said:


> Darren Young "Mr No Days Off". He will after his likely release soon.


They cant release the black john cena can they


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where's Titus?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

When will PTP get a push? These guys are entertaining as fuck!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Face Ziggler is much tolerable for me.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

CGS said:


> Yeah didnt see SD. So she is sucking off Big E now?


Not yet, but she wants the E.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dunmer said:


> I thought Ziggler was only over in smark cities? Don't recall any place in Texas being a smark city.


Austin has always been a smark city

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

And people say he isnt over pfft


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Listen to these fans "Let's go Sheamus" ... always needs to be said


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Its sad that Ziggler has lost his WHC chase but at the same time i am stoked that Big E might be getting a push of his own (i just hope he holds a mid card title first).


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

I can understand the app getting exclusive and interesting content but shouldn't these promos be on the main show? The prime example of this would be The Shield's promo explaining their attack on Mark Henry. We're left in the dark unless we give in and download that fucking app!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Why aren't Big E. Langston's oversized button down shirts on ShopZone?*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

so who will AJ go after next when she done with Big E?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Snoth said:


> They gave a reason in a promo on wwe.com. It explained it well. Sould have been on TV.
> 
> Anyways I'm tired of everyone bitching about the shield. It's not like nobody has ever gotten the best of them. And they couldn't keep beating main eventers. People woulda started bitching about that too. Clearly they should still be undefeated and untouchable with no one ever getting the upper hand. *sarcasm*


99% of the bitching regarding The Shield is that they've been doing the same exact thing since they debuted. Randomly come out and jump a guy, spear, triple powerbomb, and if you're lucky, cut a vague, empty promo about justice which tells you nothing and isn't followed up on. Very few people are bitching that they're not looking strong enough.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Asenath said:


> Missed the Shield again. S sad.


You missed nothing. They're getting boring fast with no direction.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Where's Titus?


probably sitting in a random corner rocking back and forth, bitching about his loss to Christian earlier


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

This whole AJ/Ziggler/Big E thing is like Batman, Talia and Bane in the Batman movie.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*At times this crowd is so silent..feels like i'm watching TNA* :lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Darren Young has a bright future? Not after he gets future endeavored.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

This Raw really is fucking terrible so far. I presume with The Shield and Mark Henry it is a case of using their credibility to help build The Usos and therefore the Tag Division in general. The Shield Vs The Wyatts has to happen at some point though or they really are missing a huge opportunity to create big stars from it.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> Not yet, but she wants the E.


fuck...


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> 2/3 of the people in here just jump to conclusion...did you not listen to Bryan's promo?


yes and i responded. it sucked. what kind of bullshit are you on?


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Why aren't Big E. Langston's oversized button down shirts on ShopZone?*


The demand is so high it would literally crash the site for months


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> Sick dropkick.
> 
> Let's go Ziggler chants :mark:


:lawler You sure they're not chanting for Sheamus?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> so who will AJ go after next when she done with Big E?


*Vote #AJALL on the WWE App :cole3*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Why of all people, Darren Young? Can't Ziggler face relevant opponents?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

This is a straaaange RAW sofar..


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> so who will AJ go after next when she done with Big E?


Once you go black you never go back.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> 99% of the bitching regarding The Shield is that they've been doing the same exact thing since they debuted. Randomly come out and jump a guy, spear, triple powerbomb, and if you're lucky, cut a vague, empty promo about justice which tells you nothing and isn't followed up on. Very few people are bitching that they're not looking strong enough.


This. Repetition gets old when its done to death.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

larrydavidcape said:


> I can understand the app getting exclusive and interesting content but shouldn't these promos be on the main show? The prime example of this would be The Shield's promo explaining their attack on Mark Henry. We're left in the dark unless we give in and download that fucking app!


I missed that. How did they justify it?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

That move! :move:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Not going to lie, this RAW has been incredibly lackluster...

Me thinks with tomorrow being Raw tapings and the next two days being taped...(THATS A LOT OF TAPINGS) that...today WWE decided to half ass it to write and come up with the next few days of TV. JUST MY 2 CENTS.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

That was nice.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Ughhh just bring AJ out already


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

atleast ziggler is getting a positive reaction as a face


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ziggler FTW.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

The sell of the electric chair by Ziggler was fucking AWESOME.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Ziggler is the fucking man


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Big E Langston has large breasts but his nipples are MUCH smaller than Antonio Cesaro's.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

damn that Zig Zag came out of nowhere


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

LigerJ81 said:


> so who will AJ go after next when she done with Big E?


#AJALL


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ziggler wins! :mark:


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

'Young career' He's 33 years old.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

LigerJ81 said:


> so who will AJ go after next when she done with Big E?


Whoever is 1) the MITB winner or 2) the World champion


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Out of know where!


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

I was getting ready to say what a boring match but big e to the rescue.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Big E's ass crack :lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Sells like a boss! Ziggler! :mark: Aww shit Big E

Great interaction, this could be a good feud


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

DAT ZIGGLER....still not going over at summerslam. The point of this feud is to put over the heel Langston.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ha, Ziggler


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

NexS.E.S said:


> You missed nothing. They're *getting* boring fast with no direction.


"Getting"? They've been boring for a while now.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Holy crap two babyfaces acting like babyfaces in a row. WE HAVE CROSSED A THRESHOLD


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

CRACK KILLS :lol


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Really?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

No idea why WWE are giving D-Young and Titus singles matches when we've got Fandango, Wade Barrett, Antonio Cesaro among others doing nothing.

Fandango was hot too. Again, wasted time building towards nothing.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Who didn't see that coming? Aj being awful as per.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And there goes Ziggler back to the midcard when he should be WHC champion


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice confrontation between E and Ziggler there.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

"too damn good for you!" ha


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Face Ziggler is awesome!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

E's tits are amazing.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

"Too damn good for you" Isn't that the truth?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lol that was entertaining. Sucks Ziggler is running away from ppl now, i remember the days when faces would run into the ring even when it was gonna be 4 on 1. Maybe its part of his gimmick.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Deptford said:


> yes and i responded. it sucked. what kind of bullshit are you on?


dafuq...you need to get off them punk roids.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Is big E getting some of that Aj lee?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm gonna have to change the channel when this guy is on from now on. Not trying to see all that booty meat hanging out


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Why does Lawler wear Jersey Shore douche shirts?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm really digging face Ziggler right now. We definitely need to build him up more and this feud with Big E. and AJ will do wonders for all parties involved.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Ziggler just SVR'd

gotta be some of you who know exactly what I mean


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I love the slippery get away style of Ziggler just now.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

How god damn stupid do you need to be to require step-by-step instructions on how to install the WWE app?

Jesus tap dancing Christ.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

wrestle_champion said:


> Why does Lawler wear Jersey Shore douche shirts?


Because he's a douche?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

First App mention of the night??? :cole3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SHUT UP ABOUT THE FUCKING APP ALREADY!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dolph stealing the show once again.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice tactics against the sneak attack, Ziggler

Cole, "who the heck is that...", do your job, announcer man


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

OOOH..so that's how you download an APP...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Promoting dat WWE APP!!!:cole3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I would love to know exactly how much of WWE's weekly programming is spent plugging the App.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Michael Cole giving us a tutorial of how to install the WWE App.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Fuck the App!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> dafuq...you need to get off them punk roids.


He doesn't agree with me? Lemme insult him. Fucking smarks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brad Maddox's junk, Big E's booty, I'm just glad I'm not eating during this edition of Raw.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

God damn shut the fuck up cole


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

Really? Explaining how to install an app? I have lost faith in humanity


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Holy shit, they'r teaching people how to install an app. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Enough of the APP shit


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did I just get a full walkthrough FUCKING TUTORIAL on how to download an app on my FUCKING IPHONE?
What the fuck is on the App-Micheal Cole teaching me how to wipe my ass after taking a shit?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks fuck Punk is here to save us from the fillers


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] running away


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SAVE.US_WYATT


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Man. Big E would fucking ruin AJ.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Ziggler just SVR'd
> 
> gotta be some of you who know exactly what I mean


dead.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

The Miz + Divas? This is going to be terrible.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

AJ :yum:


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

omg all the divas on miz tv!!!!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Punk Rocked? Are we going to get a 3MB appearance during that promo?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Turning off my TV for this segment. Fuck that


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

wrestle_champion said:


> Why does Lawler wear Jersey Shore douche shirts?


15 year old girls are probably into Jersey Shore douchebags.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh God Total Divas Next fpalm

I'm very convinced that the next few days of non-stop TV tapings is why this show sucks tonight...they didn't prepare.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Ugh, we still have face Big Show return coming up


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk Rocked? 

Don't you mean PUNK BUH-ROCKED!!!


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Well at least Naomi's ass will be there :yum:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Miz is interviewing the divas??


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

The Ratman said:


> Enough of the APP shit


But how would be know how to watch WWE during the breaks? :lawler


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Let the train wreck commence.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

It's like they're teaching a bunch of toddlers how to download that damn app. They must really think their audience is retarded


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow thanks for explaining that Cole. So you just search for wwe to download the wwe app? I'd never have known.


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

Ziggler as a face just seems natural, he's the perfect cocky/confident face. Reminds me of mid 90's HBK.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

this miz tv/divas segment is going to be carcrash tv


----------



## wajodaheyman (Feb 19, 2013)

Wyatt Family to interrupt MizTV?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well I know I can skip the next segment. Or maybe I'll watch it just for the trainwreck.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

It's refreshing to not see a face run over all the heels. I like how Ziggles is outsmarting his opponents.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

miztv and total divas next


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

This show is just terrible. Destination X shits all over this.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SoupBro said:


> :lol that was entertaining. Sucks Ziggler is running away from ppl now, i remember the days when faces would run into the ring even when it was gonna be 4 on 1. Maybe its part of his gimmick.


It's part of his gimmick -- see the 3MB encounter. Unlike the Cena/Sheamus faces, Ziggler's a smart face. No need to jump into a fight just to prove a point (and fail), especially if there's a better option. It's refreshing, honestly.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I missed the Shield AND Dolph?

Shit.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> [email protected] running away


At least he ran away looking strong. It's not like Ziggler gunned it as soon as Big E entered the ring, he got the upper-hand and chucked Big E out of the ring first.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Guess this is the fortnightly absolute shitter of a RAW


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

atleast i will get to see Eva Marie in this upcoming segment.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao at WWE teaching the mouth breathing ******** how to download apps....


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Right I'm going to avoid this Divas shit and make a late night snack


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Evolution said:


> Because he's a douche?


But of course.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh fabulous. This diva reality clusterfuck is coming up.

I give up on life.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Total divas up next with the talk show being hosted by the biggest diva of them all. ositivity


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Goddamnit, I missed the instructions on App downloading...thanks American Pickers.*


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> :lol that was entertaining. Sucks Ziggler is running away from ppl now, i remember the days when faces would run into the ring even when it was gonna be 4 on 1. Maybe its part of his gimmick.


honestly that's what i like of his face persona, he's smart and quick, it sets him apart from the others top faces


----------



## Solefool (Jul 10, 2013)

I guess the WWE doesn't even believe people watch Smackdown. That entire Henry, Usos vs the Shield segment happened on Smackdown.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well I know I can skip the next segment. Or maybe I'll watch it just for the trainwreck.


You'll watch it either way then complain on here.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

please for the love of bacon let the Wyatt family interrupt this segment.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Awesome22 said:


> This show is just terrible. Destination X shits all over this.


Eh...


----------



## LionTamer25 (Jul 9, 2013)

Now would be a good time for the Wyatts to appear and lay out all of the divas.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

NexS.E.S said:


> Ugh, we still have face Big Show return coming up


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

i cant wait to hear what miz asks brie! i hope all the divas can get along!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*HOO-RAH*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Time to make a peanut butter sandwich.

Hopefully The Wyatts don't destroy this total divas segment while i'm away.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

I think I'm going to have to go watch Monsters University when it comes to Finland. I watched Monsters Inc like 5 times when I was a child, I loved that movie :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> It's part of his gimmick -- see the 3MB encounter. Unlike the Cena/Sheamus faces, Ziggler's a smart face. No need to jump into a fight just to prove a point (and fail), especially if there's a better option. It's refreshing, honestly.


True i always thought it was weird when faces run into to the ring and fight stables on their own lol. Your right, it is refreshing.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Last night I had a dream that Littlefinger from Game of Thrones became a manager in WWE...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome22 said:


> This show is just terrible. Destination X shits all over this.


Settle down, let's not act like that was the greatest event ever.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Dark Stark said:


> *Goddamnit, I missed the instructions on App downloading...thanks American Pickers.*


i'm sure Cole will remind you 100x more later tonight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buckley said:


> You'll watch it either way then complain on here.


You got a problem with that? :wyatt


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I will embrace this segment by fapping over the Red Head.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

You guys, I need an intervention. Quick. I'm seriously considering downloading the app.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

And people were saying Raw was back again last week.:lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Bray and the rest of the family during the Miz TV segment please????


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DAT YOUNG TRIPLE H PHOTO

Edit: Oh Lord, this MizTV shit.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Last night I had a dream that Littlefinger from Game of Thrones became a manager in WWE...


Everyone would be dead or in jail within a month :|


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

triple h was an awkward looking child


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> He doesn't agree with me? Lemme insult him. Fucking smarks.


I'm not sure if you're trying to defend me or what, but I was just pointing out that Bryan clearly noted he wasn't going to be all buddy buddy with Cena like 2/3 of the posts suggested after that segment.

Then this Punk mark got all up in my e-space, man. I wasn't trying to start shit with a Punk mark. I swear man, I swear. Anything but that


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Punk Rocked?
> 
> Don't you mean PUNK BUH-ROCKED!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Last night I had a dream that Littlefinger from Game of Thrones became a manager in WWE...


I hate bad investments. They haunt me. :vince2


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

Those questioning Ziggler running from heels are missing the point, he's supposed to be smart face that is one step ahead of the heels.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Piss break #2.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

This Summerslam theme song sucks! It doesn't get me excited in the least.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

The AWESOME one!


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Miz TV fpalm


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

The song for that Summerslam ad thing was so shit.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

it's starting!!! this is going 2 b good!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ugh, Miz fpalm


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Please, please, please bring back Maryse now


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why the fuck are they using some inspirational song for SS?

random.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I guess Miz has never see Pipers Pit


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't know if I should fap or cry at this shit...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I'm going to watch this on mute and fill in the words myself.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So is miz retired now?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Former WWE Champion :lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

A cunt, a bitch, and an irrelevant tit, only on TV because of some reality TV show, in the ring.

He immediately starts interviewing some Divas or something.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

This is going to be so bad


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

jo jo offerman is one fine piece of ass.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fire this ****** please, WWE.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Does Miz even know himself that he's a face


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Miz shut up and do another season of The Challenge.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

We should take a poll on how many viewers will be lost this segment.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> You guys, I need an intervention. Quick. I'm seriously considering downloading the app.


Think of all the Miz promos and Cole extra footage you'll have to sit through if you download the app.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Why couldn't Miz be one of those guys Bryan was going to face later


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Miz is the host of Summerslam, umm yeah


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Miz: In four weeks, I will be your host for WWE Summerslam

Me: Good because I didn't want to see you wrestle anyway


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

preparing myself for excessive cringing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These fucking mongs. Get lost.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

ugh no one cares WWE..


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This total divas show is going to make the wwe look bad


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Miz and Divas...
Two piss breaks combined into one. What'll they think of next?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I have honestly had to mute this before it even started.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I hope this segment loses 1M viewers.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Newbies?

Oh my god.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bellas are heeere. Who gives a fuck?


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

Who's that doing the Summerslam tune? Wyclef Jean? It's fucking atrocious.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Miz tv + Total Divas


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

whos the redhead


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

goat talkshow.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

I still can't believe they actually went ahead with this total divas shit


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank god for Breaking Bad


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh jesus christ, this entire thing is giving me autism.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this show is as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

what on earth is this rubbish.

Uh oh The Miz


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Commence the cringe


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

i really hope this show bombs


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Is this show another way to make us feel sorry for Bryan

is that what this is


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

:angry: The Miz...god damnit


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

connormurphy13 said:


> Everyone would be dead or in jail within a month :|


But what an entertaining month it would be.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Wonder what those North Korean vids on western culture would make of this shit


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Incoming worst segment of all time.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I just..... I..... I fucking cannot with any of this. This company is too much for me :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

This reality TV show looks scripted...


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm sure Total Divas is scripted and pre-determined.tunga3


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lol

People are gonna tune into this show...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:mark: can't wait till sunday. Arent you guys excited for this show. Someone plz make a discussion thread :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So this Total Divas show is a divas competition?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Miz is the host of Summerslam? I hope that's just the pre-show fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*ACTING~!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bellas look way better without all that makeup caked on


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

No seriously fuck off , what the hell


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

this is so bad I think I might self harm.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Brain cells. Dying.

I'm a lifelong fan of WWE and yet THIS makes me feel dumber.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

So pretty much the Bellas are exactly like I thought they were in real life. Retarded but still maniacal


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Holy fuck, that Bella looks fucking stunning without make up.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

If she looks like one Bella doesn't she look like...both?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Somebody kill me now, please! I can't take this shit


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

It's so nice that WWE is giving the mentally challenged their own tv show


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Well that preview was captivating


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They are getting booed hahahahahahahahahah


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh wow. That was fucking exciting!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

:lmao DAT crowd reaction!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

WWE is actually now making us watch the show?...No! No! Nooooooooooooo!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

OMG, those boos from the crowd after that clip aired
:lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> This Summerslam theme song sucks! It doesn't get me excited in the least.


Yeah. And to think ten years ago we had "St. Anger" as theme.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I just can't take this.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*That made the Kardashians show watchable.*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

LMAO BOOS!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

DEM BOOS

BEST CROWD 2013


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Damn, this EVA MARIE a bad chick.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Bella's are being bitches..I can't believe that


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow, what an enticing clip!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

:lmao Crowd boing the shit out of that clip


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

that was great! im tuning in sunday!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Bellas are veterans... Oh fuck rofl


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I want JoJo and Eva Maria in my bed. Like, tonight.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL at Jerry hosting this segment


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Should have lead with pics of the Canadian Royal Wedding.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Someone beat me up with a kendo stick. I can't with this shit. And there's nothing else on TV


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*LOOK AT THAT BOOB JOB!!*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm sure Total Divas is scripted and pre-determined.tunga3

But the Bellas seem like cunts.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*ALLADEM!!!!*

Miz, get lost.


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

lol the crowd and the rest of the world could care less about this crap


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The crowd are shitting on Total Divas, this is awesome

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Even me thinking about the amount of nuts I would bust in that room with them chicks wouldn't get me to watch that show.


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

Wyatts please come out and take out the miz and these chicks


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

This whole segment makes me wanna


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao :lmao 

KING...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao King and Miz to get destroyed by The Wyatts.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who's the BELLA in the RED? She's the hotter one with bigger tits


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh god don't put Lawler in there with all the young women.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Natalya, 'dat pop! :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

They're booing it :lmao

At least they gave Nattie a proper reception.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Miz's suit is preventing me from efficiently masturbating...


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Fuck this bullshit.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck this, I'm out.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Well that's just what this segment missed


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jerry is going to have another heart attack

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh great, Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

This segment just went from terrible to abortion.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

No one gives any fucked about this segment, also LOL at Miz getting demoted from Preshow


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Did Naomi put her eyeshadow on in the dark? I bet it glows.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Check for the bonner.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh god this is embarrassing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SoupBro said:


> :mark: can't wait till sunday. Arent you guys excited for this show. Someone plz make a discussion thread :mark: :mark: :mark:


I'm excited for the Bryan and Vinny review, at least.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

We know Jerry likes the puppies! Lecherous old man.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

this is about to get ugly


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Is this a rib? :lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I caught about 1 minute of that and I can honestly say I dont give a shit about this show


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

LMFAO, jerry was like WTF??


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

did we warp back to 2009?


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

I watch RAW for the first time in months and its the same old divas garbage. That redhead is fine as fuck though.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

What is this shit?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Cue the WoW forum regulars.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Jerry will make this terrible segment even worse :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

C'mon Jerry you old poon hound, revert back to your old ways! 8*D


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Lawler's going to perv to the MAX.*


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

This is horribifuckus.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow she should not have dyed her hair red


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Well time to roll a blunt...


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone wanna bet credits on Lawler falling asleep in the ring?

ohfuck.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why make matters worse?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

This is so creepy


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Great, so Jerry 'The Pervert' Lawler is getting back into attitude-era mode and getting involed in a Divas segment.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Eva is such a bitch


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jerry acting like Victor Sullivan.

Dirty old man.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

These girls are too old for :lawler


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Lawler has an awkward boner. But WTF was that shit segment?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

eva maria talks like a robot


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

LOOOOOOOOOOL wtf


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

So Eva Marie is taking over for Maxine?


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

eva marie is such a bitch omg!!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh god...they got the one person possibly worse than Miz to co-host the segment


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

eva marie....thanks lol


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jerry and Natalya have known each other forever. Their first date 30 years ago.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:heyman6

:|


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Umm... kay.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

This is definitely some Real Housewives realness. I'm beginning to love it. I hate myself.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

CUE ANOTHER LAWLER HEART ATTACK


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Is she maxine in a bad disguise


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bout time someone slapped Lawler


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Uh oh Jerry, another court case on the horizon!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am watching this segment on mute. 

I don't know who that red head is, but she just lived my dream by slapping Lawler.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

So Lawler, Miz AND this divas shit?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

That effortless slap and she totaly sucks on the mic.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Could she have slapped him any softer?*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I think they're a little too old for Jerry.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What the fuck.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

that jojo is fine


----------



## dean1983 (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok Ok, I'll make the joke. Eva Marie is too old for Jerry. ha ha ha ha! Opps, too late. How about, that's gonna be Jerry's next ex-wife. Zing!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

King: "She hit me, I'm gonna hit that."


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jerry is apart of the 'breaking in' process for newbie divas


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao one of the slowest slaps ive ever seen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If she's there to make a name for herself, she better get some high quality kneepads.

:vince5


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

she needs to practice her slapping skills


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Please Jesus, Allah, Buddha, anyone of you guys, make it stop.......


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

That was weird and awkward.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh god..it gets worse...


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

What a hook.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

what the fuck was this hahahahahaha


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Eva Marie wins Raw :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao She's acting like the Bellas already


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This segment is completely pointless fpalm


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The FUCK was that!? :lol


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What the hell was that.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm gonna fucking puke


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> dafuq...you need to get off them punk roids.


im not even gonna respond to you anymore ever. look at the pot calling the kettle black. you are straight up delusional if you think Bryan "killed it" 

what a twat..


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

OH GOD THAT SLAP

GET THE AMBULANCE QUICK, IT'S HAPPENING AGAIN


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

lmao how random


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE Tough Enough is so proud... At least Miz is still in WWE...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Welp, that was pointless..


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank God that was short.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

worst segment of the year...


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

That's it? :lmao

Shouldn't complain though


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I've muted it. I seriously just can't tolerate it.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I keep stopping and starting my stream on Sky Go in the hope then when it comes back it comes back a bit further ahead than where I was.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow that was pretty terrible..


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Lmao this is the worst thing i've ever seen.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Miz TV needs to be CANCELLED!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

And not one fuck was given that entire 24 hour day


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that dress that Brie is wearing :yum:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> Jerry acting like Victor Sullivan.
> 
> Dirty old man.


Don't compare Sully to that washed up old man


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Who comes up with this crap? :lmao Lawler the pedo...


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Only good part was a diva finally putting old pervy jerry in his place


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

What the fuck was that segment...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

well we are all now dumber


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Eva Marie's hot. Nice slap!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NexS.E.S said:


> These girls are too young for :lawler


I think you mean too old


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

wtf was the point of that? 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

deceased

eva making a name for herself


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

That's how the divas get taught to handle Jerry backstage :lmao


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Eva Marie=HEEL..I like that


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

At least Eva did something right.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

le fuck was that segment? Eva Marie being a poor man's Eve.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

So how was Total Divas?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

That wasn't even a funny train wreck like WCW 2000...it was a boring train wreck.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ha... ha... well, at least they kept it short. 


Right now this Divas show looks like it's going to be about as real as the rest of wrestling.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Worst segment in history?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That segment was PAINFUL.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

That was quick but very, very painful.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What was the point of that?


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

That was actually one of the worst segments in WWE history.


...did that really just happen?


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Why is it after every great Raw, we get the drizzling shits the next week?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:lmao It took this long for that to happen to Jerry?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

It probably took them longer to set up the ring than the actual segment.

Holy shit :lol


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

THE REDHEAD :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"I don't like the way you're looking at me"

18 yr olds around the country know the feeling


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

You thought it could not get worse.. King is the most pervy guy ever haha.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hm, now it's only two question marks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WWE Divas. They're a bunch of catty bitches.

Watch Sunday at 10, 9 Central.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Total Divas stinks of Kevin Dunn, fuck him.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Finally got to see Naomi's ass in that dress. GOOD LORD!!!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

That was absolutely cringe worthy and I feel really sick now. I should not have watched it. It left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did they just cut Bryan's matches from 3 to 2?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

NIP slip


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Wait it was two question marks now?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Is Bryan now only facing two people instead of three?


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

man this raw has been horrible tonight.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WTF was that? :lol


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Wait. Was that segment solely to put Eva Marie over?

FUCK. THIS. COMPANY.

:lmao


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think you mean too old


Yes


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Who thought that segment was a good idea?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I endorse any segment that ends in King getting slapped for being a creeper.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I have no fucks to give about total Divas if one of them does not call the other a cum guzzling gutter slut.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll stick to Emma and Paige thanks, that shit was fucking awful.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL at Eva Marie :lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*This segment NEEDED..........

*
:edge


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

DAT Nipslip on the Bella with the black dress... 

Big brown nipples on her!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dalexian said:


> So Eva Marie is taking over for Maxine?




*blasts "Nothing Compares 2 U" on repeat until Maxine comes back*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That was fucking pointless. They should have brought back Maryse, Eve, Kelly Kelly, Beth Phoenix, or something. That was just dumb and pointless.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Raw was so amazing last week and this week is so terrible.
Why cant the person who booked last week book raw every week


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

Miz fell off pretty bad.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

King will be hitting that in an hour


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

For fuck's sake, turn Miz back into a heel. The guy is an absolute wreck as a face...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Is Bryan now only facing two people instead of three?


GOD DAMNIT I WARNED THEM



PISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

did bryan even notice that kane is kinda disappeared?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

No complaining about hot women on my tv coming from me.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

PTP child labour on the WWE App :lol


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Eva Marie is now my favourite diva ever, just for slapping Jerry the perv Lawler.
Oh and Mid, what's with your curtain suits?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If I cared about what happened in a divas 'personal life' i'd go stalk one


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

that was so bad hahaha, i will watch total divas for a good laugh.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Eva slapped the king in the face? I am a fan already 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

What did the King even do? Or was that just based on reputation? :lawler


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Unless they start giving a damn about the Divas division, what was the point in her statement?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Is Bryan now only facing two people instead of three?


Gotta have time fot Total Divas.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Please tell me I'm not the only one who saw the nip slip


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Blueforce7 said:


> That was absolutely cringe worthy and I feel really sick now. I should not have watched it. It left a bad taste in my mouth.


Not as bad as the taste Lawler will probably be leaving in Eva Marie's mouth later as part of her "initiation" :hayden3


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That whole segment just screamed "Contractually obligated plug as part of our deal with E!/the devil/whoever else we've pissed off."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty obvious Vince is high on Eva Marie...in more ways than one.

:vince2


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Lol please gif that slap and Jerry's reaction? I beg of you.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I didn't even pay attention to most of what happened. lol


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Fun fact, Lawler has felt harder slaps from 6 year old girls. That's my Lawler jabs done for the night.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

And then people said RAW was back after last week. Shit typical WWE raising our hopes only to viciously crush it piss on its grave and dance on its ashes in front of us


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

WWE making me wish JOJO did porn

:yum:

Fuck this company.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

What a waste of time that last segment was.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Did I see a Bella nip slip or was that segment so painfully bad I actually started to hallucinate?


----------



## Tosh (Jul 14, 2008)

Lol nice nipple slip


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TheeJayBee said:


> Why is it after every great Raw, we get the drizzling shits the next week?


Triple H and Vince probably alternate weeks.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

YoungGun_UK said:


> Worst segment in history?


Almost...


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Hot women? they look like prostitutes


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Weren't there 3?


----------



## Twizzla (Jun 26, 2007)

NIP SLIP!!!!!!!!! AWWWWWWEEEEESSSSOOOOMMMMMMMMMME!!!!!:


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

So is there a reason why both King and Miz fucked up Eva Marie's name? Good lord was that cringe worthy


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Hypno said:


> Fun fact, Lawler has felt harder slaps from 6 year old girls. That's my Lawler jabs done for the night.


:lmao


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Eva Marie has Create-A-Wrestler hair as well as Create-A-Wrestler mic skills...*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sad part is it could have been worse.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

connormurphy13 said:


> *What did the King even do?* Or was that just based on reputation? :lawler


You hear him on commentary every week, right?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

total divas acting like total divas
great way to sell that reality show


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

This commercial break is longer than usual.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Twizzla said:


> NIP SLIP!!!!!!!!! AWWWWWWEEEEESSSSOOOOMMMMMMMMMME!!!!!:


Who had a nip slip?


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one who saw the nip slip


Must be shocking to see your first ever female nipple?


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

Fire miz on the spot


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> For fuck's sake, release Miz. The guy is an absolute wreck.


Fixed.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Did I see a Bella nip slip or was that segment so painfully bad I actually started to hallucinate?


Nope it was an affirmative bella tit


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

anyone got a pic of that Bella nip slip?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Almost...


That wasn't THE worst, but it was pretty shit.

At least we got to see Tensai in a dress.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, the sole purpose of that segment was to put Eva Marie over? THIS COMPANY I SWEAR :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Just be glad only 1 of the 6 got mic time. More is less in this situation.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

TheeJayBee said:


> Why is it after every great Raw, we get the drizzling shits the next week?


I was going to tell people last week not to get their hopes up high for this weeks Raw, as the WWE always does this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tosh said:


> Lol nice nipple slip


screen cap please


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Troople Itch!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I have no fucks to give about total Divas if one of them does not call the other a cum guzzling gutter slut.


OH, IT'S GON' HAPPEN!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Shovel gif please...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey, it is another edition of "Lets Bully the Guys we Put in Charge!" starring The McMahons!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Triple H is hunting Vince


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

NikkiSixx said:


> You hear him on commentary every week, right?


No, I know he's terrible on commentary and a shell of his former self. But what did he do to Eva Marie?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH is here yes yes yes


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Triple H being the GOAT as per usual. Nothing new here.


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

If this was TEW that Total Divas segment would have been an F- segment.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

HHH is reverse burying Bryan


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:HHH2


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Future of WWE :mark:


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Future of the WWE :mark:


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I thought the Nip Slip would have been a huge deal .. It seems hardly anyone but me noticed it !!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is a Triple H guy.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TRIPLE H :buried MADDOX :lmao


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Well said Trips, wow. :yes :yes :yes 

The FUTURE!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Triple H NOT using the shovel on this occasion :faint:


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

SkyBox back on just in time to see the Diva's segment. 

What a fucking shambles...


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Triple H WINNING OVER THE SMARKS


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Choo Choo!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

every website that creates .gifs just got a huge spike in traffic...Nip slip in 3..2.1...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

it's dat milf


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Two trains - Well if they're Vince and HHH then:


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Eva Marie has Create-A-Wrestler hair as well as Create-A-Wrestler mic skills...*


When I create-a-storyline everyone has good mic skills


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Everyone hitchin' their sad old wagons to the Bryan Engine.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jerry Lawler treated like a peasant courtesy of Eva Maria.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

HHH realized that his shovel is just not big enough to bury God so he's decided to put him over.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:mark::mark::vince6:HHH2:bryan


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Could Haitch bury this guy anymore?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Arthurgos said:


> I thought the Nip Slip would have been a huge deal .. It seems hardly anyone but me noticed it !!


No one else was watching the segment.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

HHH disregarding look on a wrestler
cue the farsnworth whaaaa


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

More wrestling, less bullshit please.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Why have a train that goes to a dead end?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

this is the right train.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey look, it's Stephanie McMAN...with her deep voice and HGH'd up ass.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

steph is so hot


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

I feel for you Steph, just look at my pants


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Not this bullshit the same thing every week


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Maddox is just great.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

"You thought they were good decisions?"

"No no no no..."

:lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Triple H actually putting someone over. That's something new.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Steph has been a rock hard place with her husband.

Well no fucking shit, that's why you have kids.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

fuck me...this Triple H/Vince/Stephanie angle is rumored to go through to WM 30...what the fuck is wrong with this company?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So Stephanie rides trains huh?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So....she was standing there the entire time?

Are there two doors in one office?

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

It's good to know that HHH can just override any single one of the GM's decisions at any time he pleases. 

Really makes you wonder why you need a GM at all.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I bet she has been between two rock hard places


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So did Triple H NOT see his wife standing behind Brad or what? 

And instead of giving him ultimatums, why not just back the fuck off and let him do his fucking job! 

You McMahons are horrible people!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Dead end 
oh Stephanie appearance


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Shit, I missed a nip slip?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> If she's there to make a name for herself, she better get some high quality kneepads.
> 
> :vince5


You dirty old man :lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Was stephanie hiding somewhere in his office, because the only door there was from where HHH exited.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

God I hate this power struggle angle.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

El Barto said:


>


:lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

No Hoooooooooooo train?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Steph has been in stuck in between a 'rock' and a 'hard place' with Triple H and her dad, ummm yeah

I also have this crazy vision of Steph using Brad as her boy toy


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

"extremely.. extreme wyatt family"

GOOD ONE MICHAEL COLE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Please tell me the Wyatt's are actually showing up and they're not just getting a video package.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So no Wyatt's today then?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Ain't no such thing as a hero!

you're all addicted

kiss my cheek!!

ahh


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

I love the way JBL just stares all goofy like at the camera when King and Cole are talking


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> fuck me...this Triple H/Vince/Stephanie angle is rumored to go through to WM 30...what the fuck is wrong with this company?


Are you slow?

It's great, dumbass


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Ziggler Mark said:


> fuck me...this Triple H/Vince/Stephanie angle is rumored to go through to WM 30...what the fuck is wrong with this company?


nothing this is fuckin awesome


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Follow the buzzards KANE!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:wyatt


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Apparently the one of the Bellas had a wardrobe malfunction. I don't know if I can post the pic.

Edit: Nevermind. Someone else already took that plunge.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

How did i miss the nip slip? The only thing i was looking at was their boobs.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Christian>>AmberB


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

El Barto said:


>


Ahhhhhhhh Johnxodia, It's not possible


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

HEFTY HARRY *CLAP CLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP*


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Please let the Wyatt's come out tonight and not just show promos


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Guys, with Wyatt, you gotta look beyond the obvious. Read between the lines.

Wyatt. Wy-att. Why-att. Why it.

Why It?




He's gonna bring in Sting.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

it's such a cold dark lonely lonely place 

help me follow the buzzards


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Follow the buzzards 

on twitter and the WWE app :vince5


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Creating character/angles like this is why Vince is a genius.
Good far outweighing the bad.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bray Wyatt is the best.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Follow The Buzzards!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HOLY CRAP! THIS WYATT PROMO! :mark:


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

This video package :mark:

Their production team also producers A+ work.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn, Steph :yum:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I said it last week but I'm still expecting SlenderMan to be the 4th guy in the Wyatt clan. This angle is just so Marble Hornets meets Texas Chainsaw Massacre..


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Damnit Wyatt, I'm afraid D Bry is only getting 2 matches tonight b/c your damn promo video is 5 hours long


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm still trying to decipher how creative went from the AJ/Kaitlyn program to Total Divas.


You talk about a massive descent from the edge of the gutter.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I think I need to watch that Main Event clip with Bray and company beating down 3mb. Looked awesome.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Wyatt Family live via vignette promo.

How great, huh Wyatt marks?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

KatKayson said:


>


Which Bella is that?


----------



## Perestroika (Apr 11, 2013)

I hope we don't get this passé power struggle bullshit until Wrestlemania last year...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Great video


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome promo :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Please have a real live Wyatt Promo and not just that.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

why did we just see a vignette instead of wyatt in person??


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

FUCK. This idiot instead of Bray Wyatt. Fuck my life, we're not getting the Wyatt's.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

100% kane is returning with a dark gimmick with wyatts, can't wait.. :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Love the story with Kane and Wyatt family.....now its time for Fandangoooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## ugotrage (Dec 21, 2012)

wyatt attack on fandango :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

So Fandango will be Wyatt's next victim


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Bella nipple slip FTW!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Fandango <333. (I still like him idc, if nobody else is on the bandwagon anymore)


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Sick Wyatt video :mark:

Summer Rae looking delicious tonight.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Damn Summer..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Summer Rae really needs dance lessons. 

I mean I am not the best dancer or even a good dancer by any means, but I am not the one with a dance gimmick on a weekly TV show.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kelly Kelly looks alot better since coming back as Fandango's girl.*


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

NEXUS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> FUCK. This idiot instead of Bray Wyatt.


Maybe he'll kill Fandango.

And to the black chick in the Nexus shirt: Really?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

That Wyatt vignette has been the highlight of raw so far


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Kane returns with the Wyatt family during one of Bryan's matches and beats the hell out of him, Cena then makes the save. Calling it now.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The ratings are going to be awful this week.

Is Smackdown getting tapped tomorrow as well as RAW?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This crowd SUCKS.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I cannot wait to see Fandango creepin' all over Eva Marie. Watch Total Divas guys!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So the Fandango fad is over, as in finished.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Guys in the NEXUS t-shirts. It's 2010 all over again :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> Damnit Wyatt, I'm afraid D Bry is only getting 2 matches tonight b/c your damn promo video is 5 hours long


We didn't need the Divas segment or Fandouche's 10 minute entrance They showed 3 thins so he'll probably get 3. Then again they scrapped his match with Barrett last week


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Summer Rae's nose, I just can't


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh no don't let the Wyatt's get Fandango


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Are they piping in boo's? :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*how embarrasing at THAT ONE FAN FANDANGOING alone *:lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:hb :hbk2 :fandango


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

That Wyatt vignette was fucking awesome


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Summer Rae :yum:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That video package, though! :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

KatKayson said:


>


I think I did see that but I wasn't paying that much attention.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Only about five people doing that stupid fandango dance. I don't mind singing it but I really hate that "dance" going along with it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Can't wait for the cameraman to botch and accidentally show Summer Rae struggling to get down for the slip again.

Edit: Damn her nipple is hard, but was it necessary to put 30 of the same photo up?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nexus cameo.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JBL's last "Huh?" perfectly describes this Raw.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

msi360-20 said:


> So the Fandango fad is over, as in finished.


WWE kind of killed it themselves .


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

Summer looks good but she can't dance.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Snoth said:


> That Wyatt vignette has been the highlight of raw so far


Nah, I think it was the nip slip that took those honors.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

It tells you a lot about this show when Wyatt Family's video is the best part of the show so far.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait the one without boobs managed to fall out of her top? Nice work.

I like the HHH/McMahon angle but its already repetative its been the same video promo for almost 6 weeks now, pre and post vickie, the direction of Austin being Vince's pick against HH for the company would have been ace if they could have keep it under wraps until Vince says he'll name his guy and the glass breaks on Raw a few weeks before WM 30


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*rewinds on DVR*

Yup. Nip slip spotted. A pretty obvious one too. I guess I missed it because I wasn't paying attention to the segment.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I swear during that Wyatt video, there was a Charles Manson recording in it.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Fap fap fap @ dat bella

her nipple is so thick lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Summer Rae :yum:


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Kane returns with the Wyatt family during one of Bryan's matches and beats the hell out of him, Cena then makes the save. Calling it now.


This would actually be creative and good tv. Have you seen Raw so far? it aint happening tonight.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So is Fandango face or heel now?


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

So... is bryan going to fight all three of his matches back to back?


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Bella nip slip? There is a God!

I'ma need 5 mins.


----------



## Tosh (Jul 14, 2008)

dunno if I'm posting this correctly but for anyone who does wanna see it


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

#Mark said:


> Christian>>AmberB
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You're about an hour late to the party just like Christian is late in getting the crowd to give a fuck about him.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

That's D-Bry's nipple! :yes


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

People need to get out more jizzing over a nip slip fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

In 2013 people are getting excited over a nipple. 

I could search Pokemon and in three clicks get the most vile porn known to man. Go outside.

And can someone just ban 123bigdave from the Raw threads?


----------



## Perestroika (Apr 11, 2013)

Damn, what a tepid reaction to Fandango. A couple of jeers, a couple of cheers, but mostly silence.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

123bigdave said:


> Can anyone else NOT see the nipple? I must be blind . . .


Son of a bitch. You again!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh god, it's like the Mark Henry spam all over again.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

TJC93 said:


> Summer Rae's nose, I just can't


Be nice bro. She's an attractive girl.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The title of this thread should be, Raw is Nikki's Nipple.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

TeamHeadsh0t said:


>


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> Nice post


SO LETS FUCKING QUOTE THE ENTIRE THING


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> Wait the one without boobs managed to fall out of her top? Nice work.
> 
> I like the HHH/McMahon angle but its already repetative its been the same video promo for almost 6 weeks now, pre and post vickie, the direction of Austin being Vince's pick against HH for the company would have been ace if they could have keep it under wraps until Vince says he'll name his guy and the glass breaks on Raw a few weeks before WM 30


she wasnt wearing a bra


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TakeMyGun said:


>


:lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

El Barto said:


> The title of this thread should be, Raw is Nikki's Nipple.


It was Bries lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tosh (Jul 14, 2008)

Apologies, I fucked up the pic posting but someone else has it so don't matter.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Jesus christ y'all need to calm it. One sight of a stray nipple and the internet explodes as if Dean Ambrose nudes have leaked online. I never want to see any of you whining about The Shield thread again.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Really tho? Posting 20 pics of a nip slip?

:StephenA2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's a nipple. We all have them. Most of us have two. A select few even have three. Nothing you guys haven't seen before (I hope)...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I got my wish with the nipple slip ha


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh fucks's sakes not the bigdave BS again


----------



## Hazza905 (Jan 3, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


that's really scary.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

We've seen the picture, jesus, we don't need it posted 30 times on each page.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If you're granted a Make A Wish with a heel diva is it "Make A Bitch?"


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Nikki's nipple > Kaitlyn's


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

I wish I was still nerdy enough to fap to the sight of just a nip slip. Oh how time flies.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

FANDANGOAT.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DAT INTELLECTUAL SAVIOR!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rhodes POP!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

TeamHeadsh0t said:


>


Dat Controversy :vince5


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

For fuck's sake, we get it. Have you guys never seen a fucking tit before?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*SANDOW ON COMMENTARY.*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I just got off three straight days and nights at work -- I'm not going to be able to stay up for the rest of this show. Hope I don't miss the best final hour ever. Do a lot of insulting WWE heel/face dynamics and reminiscing about NXT Redemption for me.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Dunmer said:


> Nice post


Ya...fuck you and the guy you quoted


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

Get this fruitcake off the show


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> How did i miss the nip slip? The only thing i was looking at was their boobs.





El Barto said:


> Apparently the one of the Bellas had a wardrobe malfunction. I don't know if I can post the pic.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. Someone else already took that plunge.


check it out on my instagram  

http://instagram.com/p/cFyd-oQ29q/

ahh bellas


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HERE COMES THE MUSTACHE! :mark:


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sandow on commentary :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Rhodes music is awful. I'm calling a Sandow attack after the match.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cody


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ Save us Sandow ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The incoming WWE cliche of the guest commentator getting involved in the match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sandow is definitely losing the case.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bigdave has to spam every fucking thing. :fpalm


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

This is going to be good :sandow


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Buckley said:


> SO LETS FUCKING QUOTE THE ENTIRE THING



:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

If you fapped or plan on fapping to a nip slip, you are a creep lol it's pretty creepy to fap to a girl's misfortune


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Do ppl really get excited for a Nip Slip?

Oh and Cody needs a new theme, i hate his current one. I miss when he had his mask.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Protector of the Case! LOL! 

I love Sandow.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cody's Rape Jacket returns..


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

What are you guys posting?????!!!!

:bryan2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cody Rhodes should go back to white tights and the white vest hoodie


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

chargebeam said:


> For fuck's sake, we get it. Have you guys never seen a fucking tit before?


But you see it's a nipple of a person we see on tv. So it must have magical powers or can cure cancer or some shit.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Damien Sandow on commentary :mark:


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> For fuck's sake, we get it. Have you guys never seen a fucking tit before?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

SoupBro said:


> Do ppl really get excited for a Nip Slip?


Virgins.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> Jesus christ y'all need to calm it. One sight of a stray nipple and the internet explodes as if Dean Ambrose nudes have leaked online. I never want to see any of you whining about The Shield thread again.


I avoid that thread like the fucking plague. I'd used go in there, about to give some ideas of what could be done with The Shield.
What do I see?

OMG REIGNS/AMBROSE/SETH IZ SO HAWT, LUK AT DIS HERE GIF.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sandow on commentary :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> You know where the thank you button is


You're late. Negged


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"The Sam to your Frodo" :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Summer Rae's nose, I just can't


Really? Them legs make up for it for me


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sandow clutching his MITB briefcase cracks me up


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Fandango is channel is inner Rico tonight.*


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Highlight of raw dat nip slip


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Cody, you've earned this. 

:lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> I just got off three straight days and nights at work -- I'm not going to be able to stay up for the rest of this show. Hope I don't miss the best final hour ever. Do a lot of insulting WWE heel/face dynamics and reminiscing about NXT Redemption for me.


Got your back.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone posting that Bella photo = banned.
Grow up and watch porn. It's a fucking nipple. Your mothers have them.


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

Wonder when Sandow will cash in. Like him already.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

Damn USA logo was over it..that y no one really noticed watching in the states not on a stream


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

CharliePrince said:


> check it out on my instagram
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/cFyd-oQ29q/
> 
> ahh bellas


I knew there was a reason for instagram


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So why should I cheer for Cody? What character does he have? What his appeal? Sandow>Rhodes.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I taught him that" 

"So everything good he does, you taught him" 

"Yes, you catch on quick" 

LOL! Sandow is so fucking awesome.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Calm down with he nip slip, guys. It was okay at the beginning, but it's been enough now. Have you never seen tits before or what?!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Mods need to step up their game and ban these jabroni spammers


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Oi 'Tards stop quoting massive pics..


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sandow is gonna hold that briefcase until the last day possible..


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ring rat :lmao.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

The amount of people who were going to watch that show just doubled because of that nip slip


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

If you are older than 21 and you posted the nipple pic, I pity you.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Two guys that don't need to lose. Hopefully it ends in a schmozz.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Assaulted you for no reason? Cue Sandow interfering or beating down Rhodes after the match.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Did they really put a "Eva Marie is a ring rat" tweet on TV? I can't :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

This fucking logic from Cole and King. fpalm


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

the people on this thread dropped by like 100 :ban lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Anyone posting that Bella photo = banned.
> Grow up and watch porn. It's a fucking nipple. Your mothers have them.


Thank you, glad Bigdave is gone.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

#RINGRAT :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Breast Raw Ever!!!!!!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Anyone posting that Bella photo = banned.
> Grow up and watch porn. It's a fucking nipple. Your mothers have them.


Oh c'mon, let the virgins have their fun :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> For fuck's sake, we get it. Have you guys never seen a fucking tit before?


Of course I have :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sandow is fucking amazing :lmao


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Fuck it. This RAW sucks, I'm gone.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck me, it's as if some of you haven't seen a nipple before..


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Sandow


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Let's keep the nip slips going, Summer Rae... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Anyone posting that Bella photo = banned.
> Grow up and watch porn. It's a fucking nipple. Your mothers have them.


You just killed it for them :$


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Sandow is gold


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Damien Sandow on commentary > this match


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL. Sandow just putting Cole down.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

How is Sandow the heel here? Was he supposed to let Cody win because they're friends? This angle is terrible.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

The nip slip is just planting the seeds of the Bryan - Cena feud


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Thank you, *glad Bigdave is gone.*


HALLELUJAH HALLELUJAH HALLELUJAH HALLELUJAH HALLELUJAH


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's weird. It's such a blast listening to Sandow talk, but I have no desire to see him ever have a larger role to play in WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fandango is really a great in ring talent.....


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DAT MOONSAULT :mark:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

If they put it on TV, it must be true. Eva Marie is a #RINGRAT.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Sandow, so smart, literate and wise...can't pronounce Fandango correctly.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

That's an injury.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

"The Uncrowned World Champion" ... hahaha. man, Sandow is just great


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fandango was a little out of position there.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

That's just why Damien is god


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Who botched what there? :lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Fucking Fandango botching that spot like Sin Cara


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

BOOOOOOOOOTCH


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Botch


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

holy shit cody


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, Cody almost died. Good job Fandango,.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fandango just botched Cody's moonsault..


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

As incredible as Sandow is, Cole is twice as much of a twat which is forcing me to mute the stream and do my ears a favor.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Anyone posting that Bella photo = banned.
> Grow up and watch porn. It's a fucking nipple. Your mothers have them.


Oop.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

We do people feel the need to quote the nip slip post? Enjoy and move on.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Cody Rhodes is a face now so clearly he goes from hopeless jobber to unbeatable killing machine in the span of a week.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> If you are older than 21 and you posted the nipple pic, I pity you.


aww cute insecure little girl upset that we like nip slips.

here is a reality check, when shaemus showed his ass it was reposted 100 times all by chicks.

Deal with it, nip slip ftw


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I love Sandow with a mic of any kind


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Nip slip :terry


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL at that botchsault....haha


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cody wins! :mark:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Hypno said:


> I wish I was still nerdy enough to fap to the sight of just a nip slip. Oh how time flies.


Chill out man. Nobody is being serious about the nip slip.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Enough posting of the nip slip thanks. This is everyones warning.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Jobdango!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

YES RHODES!


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Faaaan-JOB-ooooo haha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cody :cody2


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Just seen this at the bottom of the screen
@MemoEssam97: Punk is the best in the world his perfection will overwhelm Brock Lesnar.

Well i guess we all know what Mrblondes twitter account is now.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Rhodes is pretty over.

jussayian.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan- Jooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooob - Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

And Sandow runs away... again.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank god its over, that was painfully boring. Love Cody but Fandango is so damn boring. Just make him go away and have Summer Rae paired with someone worthwhile


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

How about we just turn this thread into a nipple slip thread?

First: Nikki.
Next: Big E. Langston


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Babyface Rhodes is pretty good :vince2


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

PUNK!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy shit....Cody Rhodes can win?!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

I could listen to Sandow talk about random shit for hours


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Rhodes V Sandow at SS with the Briefcase on the line?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sandow = Greatness :clap


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice to see that Fandango WrestleMania victory over Chris Jericho has been put to good use.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Finally something interesting, only took two hours


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Gettin' a little tired of Punk's impression of Hugh Jackman's wolverine. Stop bitching and bring it, Punk!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

FandanKO'd.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The titans are coming.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

So I guess the last hour of raw is going to be 3 matches with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm actually pretty stoked for Sandow vs Rhodes at SS.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> aww cute insecure little girl upset that we like nip slips.
> 
> here is a reality check, when shaemus showed his ass it was reposted 100 times all by chicks.
> 
> Deal with it, nip slip ftw


I'm a dude.


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> How about we just turn this thread into a nipple slip thread?
> 
> First: Nikki.
> *Next: Big E. Langston*


Dear God No.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> So I guess the last hour of raw is going to be 3 matches with Daniel Bryan.


:mark: 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....

Lemme guess... > Bryan will fight in ten minutes...and also end the show?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sandow is really winning me over


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cycloneon said:


> How about we just turn this thread into a nipple slip thread?
> 
> First: Nikki.
> Next: Big E. Langston


Nope. He's got enough hanging out as it is.


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

Fandango cant wrestle for shit


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm going to thoroughly enjoy this Cody/Sandow feud, a lot.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Raw's been terrible.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Another example of wasted time : Fandango.

They push him to beat Jericho at Mania, only for him to lose to Cody Rhodes a few months later. We would have 3-4 stars made a year if the WWE kept with their pushes and we wouldn't have to bring part timers back for buyrates.. Fandango's got a great gimmick, look and he's good in the ring. It doesn't get you much nowadays.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Stad said:


> I'm actually pretty stoked for Sandow vs Rhodes at SS.


hope it's for the briefcase


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

NexS.E.S said:


> Fuck it. This RAW sucks, I'm gone.


:dazzler


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

damn 2 hours have gone by pretty damn fast. Show really doesnt compare to last weeks though. Still have Wyatts and DB left i guess so maybe it'll pick up.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Nice to see that Fandango WrestleMania victory over Chris Jericho has been put to good use.


Look at the Fandango gimmick. How long did you think that was going to last before they got tired of it?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

leon79 said:


> Rhodes V Sandow at SS with the Briefcase on the line?


Most likely. I really hope Sandow doesn't lose his briefcase.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll forgive WWE all the fuck-ups in the world if they give us just one segment of Bryan training for Summerslam with Regal.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

By the way guys & girls we are forgetting big shows return, I think he'll knock out bryan or something. They were heavily advertising his return


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

So smackdown was the last show for Chris Jobicho for a while right? Hoping he wins some more matches next time he comes back


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Between Cody in those gold trunks and sad puppy Punk. . .

This hour is relevant to my interests.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Meh i dont care really..WWE always build them up and then job them out and then build them up again
Come November time, FandanGOAT will be upper midcard


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> I'll forgive WWE all the fuck-ups in the world if they give us just one segment of Bryan training for Summerslam with Regal.


Only if the music is Eugene's theme


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Fandango is no more, good luck back in NXT if you don't get released. Great performance from Cody in the ring, Sandow on the commentary! :mark: Although i think it would be better if Cody beat Fandango and got beat down by Sandow after the match.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Another pointless put over by Jericho at Wrestlemania.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Urgh this show is dragging. Tempted to just head to bed


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I can't understand how Cody was screwed in a match where every man was for themselves.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Just wanna say that Show's meant to be returning tonight and Bryan has 3 matches.

SUMBODI GIT DAT SHUVAL


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm out. Under The Dome in 5 minutes.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

It's time to turn this thread into a Big E oversized shirt appreciation thread.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Osize10 said:


> Only if the music is Eugene's theme


Positively.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> damn 2 hours have gone by pretty damn fast. Show really doesnt compare to last weeks though. Still have Wyatts and DB left i guess so maybe it'll pick up.



and cm punk


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

DatKidMog said:


> By the way guys & girls we are forgetting big shows return, I think he'll knock out bryan or something. They were heavily advertising his return


Hopefully he got lost.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Cycloneon said:


> How about we just turn this thread into a nipple slip thread?
> 
> First: Nikki.
> Next: Big E. Langston












unk


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

To clarify..I was the first person to post the nip slip and only posted it because people were asking for it..

I am watching porn right now..I don't need poverty LQ nips


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> aww cute insecure little girl upset that we like nip slips.
> 
> here is a reality check, when shaemus showed his ass it was reposted 100 times all by chicks.
> 
> Deal with it, nip slip ftw


You really think any chick here gives a damn for Sheamus' pasty ass? :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

DatKidMog said:


> By the way guys & girls we are forgetting big shows return, I think he'll knock out bryan or something. They were heavily advertising his return


Can't wait for that one


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BEST IN THE WORLD!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BITW coming up next! :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Punk!!!!!!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

FINALLY. PUNK IS HERE.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Punk! :mark:


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

BITW :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Finally someone gets a reaction out of this crowd


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ToddTheBod said:


> Another example of wasted time : Fandango.
> 
> They push him to beat Jericho at Mania, only for him to lose to Cody Rhodes a few months later. We would have 3-4 stars made a year if the WWE kept with their pushes and we wouldn't have to bring part timers back for buyrates.. Fandango's got a great gimmick, look and he's good in the ring. It doesn't get you much nowadays.


To be fair if it wasn't for his concussion he would probably be the IC champ right about now


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hopefully a Heyman promo!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its CM Wolverine


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punk! Business just picked up! :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I see Punk still has a horrible wardrobe.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

hugh jackman back on raw


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I need to buy that shirt


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM MOTHERFUCKING PUNK!!!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Punk promo/segment :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Punk looks pretty hot in a non gay way.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

This last hour should be good. :bryan unk :heyman :wyatt


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Punk's sorta like Savage in that he always looks injured from his last match.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

THE CULT OF PERSONALITY!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Punk's schooling most of the roster on the proper way to sell.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Punk!!!! In jeans!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cycloneon said:


> How about we just turn this thread into a nipple slip thread?
> 
> Next: Big E. Langston














chargebeam said:


> I'm a dude.


Watch out, he's going to call you a pathetic virgin durrrr


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk got that nexus haircut again.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Someone's been in the gym


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Whew, someone told punk how bad he looked in shorts last week

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

C...M...PUNK!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Show as Heyman Guy? hopefully


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Punk is here :mark:


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Axel to interrupt Punk. Clash of the GOATs


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

please don't whine please don't please don't whine please don't whine PLEASE DON'T WHINE!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So, Punk's here to give a medical update, but Cole does it for him right before he speaks?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kinda' hoping for more storyline with Kane and Wyatt. Ohwell. :/


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

It's time to shave, Punk.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

DatKidMog said:


> By the way guys & girls we are forgetting big shows return, I think he'll knock out bryan or something. They were heavily advertising his return


I wouldn't put it past wwe to write off Bryan against Cena and insert Big Show


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

What a crap raw.


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

CURSE WORD!!! IMPURE!! Oh wait, its okay


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Respect the Wolverine beard, folks!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is it just me or has Punk been morphing into Marcy Darcy from Married with Children?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cycloneon said:


> How about we just turn this thread into a nipple slip thread?
> 
> First: Nikki.
> Next: Big E. Langston


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

KatKayson said:


> To clarify..I was the first person to post the nip slip and only posted it because people were asking for it..
> 
> I am watching porn right now..I don't need poverty LQ nips


I don't know why people are getting so bent out of shape with the nip slip thing. Besides that one guy who posted it 30 times in a row, everyone else was posting in a joking manner. Some guys need to chill and get off their high horse.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> unk


FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Hypno said:


> Axel to interrupt Punk. Clash of the GOATs


:tucker2


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> wwejoshmathews
> So @WadeBarrett & I just discussed his match with RVD & The new addition to The Royal Family! It's all on the @WWE App! #RAW


for those who is watching: Barrett vs RVD tonight


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Damn, when Punk picked up the mic, I just loved that sound of Cole shutting the fuck up.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

punk!!!!!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Finally someone gets a reaction out of this crowd


:bryan2


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Someone say genetic freak? :steiner2


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> I wouldn't put it past wwe to write off Bryan against Cena and insert Big Show


Show in another Summerslam triple threat title match, where've I seen that before


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Goat promo :mark:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

PunkShoot said:


> aww cute insecure little girl upset that we like nip slips.
> 
> here is a reality check, when shaemus showed his ass it was reposted 100 times all by chicks.
> 
> Deal with it, nip slip ftw


So obviously you have proof of Sheamus' bear ass being posted "100 times" on this forum.

Oh wait, you don't? Herp derppppp


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Dogs are undering.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Last Man Standing match pls.


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

Last Man Standing match foreshadowing?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

EmbassyForever said:


> Show as Heyman Guy? hopefully


2002 says hi.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

El Barto said:


>


Priceless :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

For someone with all those "messed up" body parts Punk is looking pretty good.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ooh Vince probably didn't like that ufc comment.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

CM Punk basically saying it's more impressive to be a UFC champ than WWE champ? Why?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

JY57 said:


> for those who is watching Barrett vs RVD tonight


Yay. He's getting buried even more :side:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i swear if they pull some MMA-type gimmick match for this thing at SS, it's going to be awful.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nikki Vs. Big E

In a battle of the tits.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

and over


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice promo by Punk so far.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Im loving this new Wolverine Cm Punk


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Did Punk just bury the WWE title? :lmao


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Nikki Vs. Big E
> 
> In a battle of the tits.


*I'mma let you finish but Ryback had the best Nip Sip of all time.*


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

Punk enjoys sharing a locker room with other guys.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I need to get myself one of those CM Punk shirts :mark:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Please mention Zack Gowen. Will make the promo GOAT


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Nikki Vs. Big E
> 
> In a battle of the tits.


Kaitlyn special guest refere.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> and over


BENDOVER.


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted (Feb 6, 2013)

Punk is really boring me on the mic right now


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Wolverine Punk


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

ChickMagnet12 said:


> Did Punk just bury the WWE title? :lmao


HHH is really starting to show his influence.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This promo is awesome! :mark:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Trillionaire_Ted said:


> Punk is really boring me on the mic right now


Don't you get it...we need promozzzzzzzzz


zzzzzzzz


zzzzzzz


zzz

z
zz
zz
z
z
zz
z


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk with another classic promo.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Punk has pleasure in sharing locker rooms with guys.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Punk's on fire tonight :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM Punk Vs. Brock Lesnar for Summerslam! 

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY FUCKING MONEY!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> i swear if they pull some MMA-type gimmick match for this thing at SS, it's going to be awful.


In the octogon, grunge match


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

You didn't beat Rock or Undertaker, Mr. Punk! :lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

This promo is just fabulous


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ziggler Mark said:


> i swear if they pull some MMA-type gimmick match for this thing at SS, it's going to be awful.












yep.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

SoupBro said:


> Nice promo by Punk so far.


You say that almost like it is a surprise...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk killing it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Punk :mark:


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

msi360-20 said:


> 2002 says hi.


That's the idea, duh..


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Even the most jaded Punk Haters have to admit that Punk has great promo consistancy. Every time he gets on the mike great promos follow. Guy doesn't miss a beat.


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

Heck of a promo!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

A promo where the opponent is made to look good. Nice change for once.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Watch out for Axel Punk


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Damn...

Intense promo...

I like :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why did they bleep bitch last week but not this week?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Now that was fucking good.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

GOAT PROMO


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Punk back with dat passion. Nice.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Punk with aggression is the best Punk...*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well this is great.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> You didn't beat Rock or Undertaker, Mr. Punk! :lol


But Brock has. :brock


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Punk tricked the censors that time.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

THE BEST VS THE BEAST

FUCKING RIGHT


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

"Best vs. The Beast" that is gold


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Sweet promo there Punk

The Best vs The Beast


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

really good promo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THE BEST VS. THE BEAST! 

Fuck it, CM Punk should be a promoter after he retires.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

go cover up punk on that botch LOL

I WANT CM PUNK........ VS Brock Lesnar


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Nikki Vs. Big E
> 
> In a battle of the tits.


Can't compete against this.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Heyman pulling DAT DWAYNE MOVE #VIASATELLITE


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Incoming Heyman


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

Damn punk really delivered today.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Heyman pulling a The Rock.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:heyman now this will get even better :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'THE BEST VS THE BEAST' :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

lol, fat of your neck


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tonght we still could get Punk vs Lesnar via satellite


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

But Bryan's segment was better right, you dumb bitch with the bryan shirt in your avi? :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

First Brock isn't there, now Heyman isn't either?

:lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Paul Heyman pulling a Rock via Satellite?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Paul E time.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

2 years later

punk went from upheaving the status quo

to slaying monsters

and cena is still champ, shoved down out throats every night/ppv


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Punk is giving me the absolute best of life. Jesus, I can't deal right now.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Heyman pulling a Dwayne. :rock


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

"big mean sonofabitch" love it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

Punk is on fire tonight.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

PUNK IS FIRE unk4


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Great promo loving the intensity


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Why did they bleep bitch last week but not this week?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



They dont have to after 10 pm but before 10 pm they have to


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Live via Satellite? Rock is a Heyman guy!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

THE BEST VS THE BEAST! :mark:


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk is so good on the mic.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Good stuff, im loving this.


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Heyman would be an awesome villain on Star Trek.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Paul and Brock at Punk's house could save the via satellite garbage.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I kinda like this off-screen dynamic of Brock Lesnar


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Preach on Paulie!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Goddamn it, Punk & Heyman are so damn good, it is almost unfair to everyone else.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Good lord, is there anybody that sells on the mic more than Punk? It's hard to tell whether or not Punk is acting or legit pissed. Dat kayfabe.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You'd think 'ole WWE would be Skyping or Gotomeeting these nowadays..save some Satellite $.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Love how heyman is pretending brock is standing there.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Stay Down? Graves Time? :mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Low blow Paul, didn't have to bring up Texas.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

haha paul heyman insulting the texans


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Heyman is too awesome.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

STAY DOWN :mark:


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Punk is just insanely good on the mic. If anything, I just want Austin vs. Punk for the damn promos!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This is really good
Makes the punk being to small lesss of an issue for me

LOVING THIS


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Loving Punk's promo so far :mark:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

STAY OUTTA MY LIFE! :heyman


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Punk and Heyman. It's just gold...


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What kind of place is Paul supposed to be in with that background? Lesnar's house?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

If Heyman decides to leave wrestling, I honestly think this guy could make it in films. He's such a fantastic actor.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Heyman vs Punk on the mic, sick nasty!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Punk with those Austin mannerisms there for a second :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I could listen to a Punk/Heyman PROMO all night long! This is GOAT. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Another GOAT promo. Loving Punk's intensity.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> They dont have to after 10 pm but before 10 pm they have to


Never knew that


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Goddamn, who needs porn when you have segments like these?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

These promos between Heyman and Punk are absolute gold.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The best part of Raw is right now....the last two hours have been horrible.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Would've been a better promo with both of them live. I hate "via satellite" promos.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Heyman is pure gold :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't they realise that all of Raw should be straining to be this good and failing but really really trying


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Heyman's tie bringing out those pink lips.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The Best is the BEAST!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Heyman. BROCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK LESNARRRRRRRR


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Heyman plays the jilted lover so well :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Punk is in god mode on the mic


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

dan the marino said:


> If Heyman decides to leave wrestling, I honestly think this guy could make it in films. He's such a fantastic actor.


The only problems being of course that he is ugly as fuck (and not just Hollywood ugly) and old.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Beast in the world.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

BRRROCK LESNARR


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAACK LEEEEEEEEEEEEEESNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR

:heyman :brock


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

One of the better storylines WWE has done in awhile. 

This is what happens when you have 2 of the best promo people in your company showcasing their mic skills.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Best is the Beast! The Best is the Beast! The Best is the Beast! CHANT IT PEOPLE!

BRROOOOOOOOOCKK LESSSSSSSSNAAAAAAAAARRR!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

KramerDSP said:


> Heyman would be an awesome villain on Star Trek.












PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

BRRRROCK LEZZZNAR :heyman


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Love the way Heyman says Brock Lesnar


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Best Friends!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*THEY NEVER SHOWED BROCK...he probably isn't even there with Heyman* :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fucking amazing promo :clap


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BARRAACCKKKKKKK LESSNARRRRRR. :heyman


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome promo by Punk/Heyman. LOL'ed "and he's my bessst friend in the world!" :heyman


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that was one hell of a segment


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

This match will be epic.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Another top notch promo by Punk, and another top notch Punk/Heyman back and fourth. Just as I thought, Brock wasn't necessary.

Why they playing Punk's music when Heyman got the last word? lol, oh well.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

This Heyman/Punk/Lesnar bro-triangle will be hilarious.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And why doesnt the wWE let heyman book raw?


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Best friend in the world, Brooooock Lesssssnaaaaar!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

RVD :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

SO GOOD

I think it being via satellite helped it

WE NEED CONTRACT SIGNING BRAWL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

RVD RVD RVD!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Lol at anyone who thought Axel would come out. What idiots.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

This is the best face character Punk has ever played.. Absolutely brilliant promo


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

That singlet of Van Dam's looked pretty damn GOAT.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Feuds with part timers don't work very well. Seems like we get it way to much these days.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I thought Rob Van Dam was only going to be a part timer? Man he's wrestled every show since he's been back.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> If Heyman decides to leave wrestling, I honestly think this guy could make it in films. He's such a fantastic actor.


easily

and heyman does it live, 1 take, spontaneous conditions

actors get as many takes as the director wants, in heavily controlled conditions

wrestlers never get enough credit for that

it's always "hahaha that fake shit?!"

as if movies are real


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Barrett being buried by RVD, next.

No Wyatt Family today? That sucks. They should attack RVD.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

This face Punk is far better than anything he did early 2012 as a face. That promo overall from both Heyman/Punk was awesome.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RVD NEXT!

This Last Hour is looking good!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Great segment, almost single-handedly saved Raw.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Thunder Cookies :mark:


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

that was boring we want more cena!!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Everyone else on the roster is like 5 years behind Punk on the mic. I swear.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Big Show must be showing up at the end to fuck over Daniel Bryan. Yuck.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk and Heyman deliver again. Best segment of the show so far.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

heyman3


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*That Rockpocalypse game looks awful.*


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Rockpocalypse...new levels?


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....alrighty


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> *THEY NEVER SHOWED BROCK...he probably isn't even there with Heyman* :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ them still plugging that game

Thundercookies? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

11 new weapons and thunder cookies! SNAP! :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> And why doesnt the wWE let heyman book raw?


Because he will be the BITW. And Vince thinks his creative team are.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

RVD! :mark:


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

RVD RVD RVD RVD :mark:


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Great promo from both, awesome mic skills.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Inb4 Barrett gets buried


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm still impatiently waiting for Punk to destroy Axel.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

The Best vs The Beast...fuck me, that is an awesome tag line.

Week after week, these guys have just been churning out segment of the year candidates. Incredible stuff.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, so I guess Punk isn't afraid of Brock, was the point of that segment.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Geeee said:


> The only problems being of course that he is ugly as fuck (and not just Hollywood ugly) and old.


True but not everyone has to look like Brad Pitt. He'd never be Mr Action Movie Star but I could easily see Heyman playing a mobster or a sniveling suck-up in a Sopranos-ish show or something.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

> Corey Graves ‏@WWEGraves 1m
> Hey, man.
> #RAW


:mark:


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

brie got big ass nipples


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TripleG said:


> I thought Rob Van Dam was only going to be a part timer? Man he's wrestled every show since he's been back.


I'm guessing he's part-time like Jericho, without the Fozzy breaks.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Ok, so I guess Punk isn't afraid of Brock, was the point of that segment.


Confirmed that they're going to have a match at SummerSlam.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

TripleG said:


> I thought Rob Van Dam was only going to be a part timer? Man he's wrestled every show since he's been back.


He's working a Jericho style schedule.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Rockapacolypseeagtscfgcs powered by the WWE app engine.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Bryan D. said:


> :mark:


Ohno's somewhere, eating a cookie in disapproval.


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

chessarmy said:


> This is the best face character Punk has ever played.. Absolutely brilliant promo


This is the type of face he should have been playing all along. Pandering to the crowd doesn't fit him.


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

Rob Van Dam!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> The Best vs The Beast...fuck me, that is an awesome tag line.
> 
> Week after week, these guys have just been churning out segment of the year candidates. Incredible stuff.


They're blowing away the rest of the roster. Epic stuff even on such a lackluster RAW.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can that Rock App Game go straight to Blu Ray?


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I thought Rob Van Dam was only going to be a part timer? Man he's wrestled every show since he's been back.


And these are what ? 3-4 dates ?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That was one hell of a promo :clap


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Bloodbath said:


> He's working a Jericho style schedule.


Just without putting over anyone.


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

Great promo, now mr.monday night


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Quintana said:


> This is the type of face he should have been playing all along. Pandering to the crowd doesn't fit him.


Agreed a focused punk is the way to go when he is a face


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RVD gonna get a title shot :mark:

Jobber entrance Barrett :lmao


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Buzzing for RVD. Sadly it's a burial on Barrett with that jobber entrance.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

So is Graves debuting tonight????? :mark:


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

ADR and RVD could be a good match!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Yep. Its gonna be ADR vs RVD at Summerslam


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

AdR/RVD, nice.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RVD vs Del Rio? :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well we all know how this one's going to go, right?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Poor Wade Barrett


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

RVD! RVD! RVD! :mark:


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

jobber entrance for wade XD


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

ONE OF A KIND!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rob...Van...Dam


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I wonder how much money Vince overpaid RVD.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ooh pyro. Rvd is limping though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

RVD! Whooooo!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, i'll be at teh Corpus tapings to see him face Del Rio :mark: :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Loving the fresh matches with RVD. :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

RVD saved me from dozing off.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Barrett's stock has never been lower. Poor guy


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Jericho vs Del Rio? :mark:


RVD you mean?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Because he will be the BITW. And Vince thinks his creative team are.


It's more or less, Paul and Vince don't see eye to eye on things creatively.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

BABABABABA BOOOM.


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

Rob......Van........Dam


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well we all know how this one's going to go, right?


RVD wins and Pyro chucks a fit.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Barrett is great
poor guy


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Lord, what has happened to Barrett...This guy should have been wwe champion 2 years ago...now he's a british jobber


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Del Rio vs RVD could actually be a good match.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

I'd hate to be a Barrett stan right about now


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

So the Wyatt Family to attack Bryan tonight and Cena to hang back and not help him perhaps?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Deptford said:


> Everyone else on the roster is like 5 years behind Punk on the mic. I swear.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yay let's put over RVD some more!

Dat future. :vince2


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Clever Wade


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Barrett: "Who? WHO!? Shut up!" :lmao


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Who? Who? SHUT UP!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol'ed when Barret said Shut Up!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Barrett getting jobbed. 

Man RVD looks half a step slower than he used to. Of course at his age, and considering how long he's been doing this, I should just be impressed that he can still do the moves.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RVD is a breath of fresh air, plus he's so over.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Yep. Its gonna be ADR vs RVD at Summerslam


that would make for an amazing match


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Did Wade bite his tongue, how is he already bleeding?


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Is Barrett leaking blood already?!


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

Barrett suffers the same problem as ADR. I know he is good but I just don't care for some reason. No reaction whatsoever.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Was expecting a bigger pop for RVD, to be honest.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Im not a Wade mark, but I agree...the guy deserves better.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Yay let's put over RVD some more!
> 
> Dat future. :vince2


Jericho must be so bitter about their respective return bookings.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SoupBro said:


> Did Wade bite his tongue, how is he already bleeding?


He missed dinner. All he could find backstage was blood capsules.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

BLOOD


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Osize10 said:


> Lord, what has happened to Barrett...This guy should have been wwe champion 2 years ago...now he's a british jobber


Eventual new William Regal?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wade Barrett looks like he's constantly growing a different style of hair.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

damn Barrett's mouth is busted open


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice move by Barrett...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Roman nose....oh boy. :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> I'm still impatiently waiting for Punk to destroy Axel.


There's always next week.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Barrett bleeding...well, RVD did have a nasty reputation of potatoing people back in the day...perhaps its continuing.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

A victory over RVD would do so much to Barrett.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Osize10 said:


> Lord, what has happened to Barrett...This guy should have been wwe champion 2 years ago...now he's a british jobber


Me thinks it has to do with...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SoupBro said:


> Did Wade bite his tongue, how is he already bleeding?


RVD generally kicks people in the face. Wade didn't get his hands up in time.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Lawlers jokes are so fucking lame


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vince is going to fire Barrett for bleeding...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Hopefully Barrett gets released soon lol.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Kicks a man. Blades. Wooooo!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

kanefan08 said:


> Im not a Wade mark, but I agree...the guy deserves better.


I'm not going to say he deserves better now, but damn he was so ready for the title in nexus....god that booking was botched


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

I just knew JBL was gonna mention the royal baby if Barrett had a match


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

RVD needs to go on a spiritual journey to figure a way out of this chin lock.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Was expecting a bigger pop for RVD, to be honest.


Maybe people are finally coming down from their nostalgia trip.


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

:lawler : "That's like a giraffe having a sore throat."


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

So wwe is giving away RVD vs. ADR on free t.v...and it's on a taped show. Fuck you wwe. Just fuck you.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Barrett is great. It's a shame he has become a jobber.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rollin' Thundah!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow. Worst Rolling Thunder ever.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I am only tolerating this RVD return if he starts giving the young guys some much needed wins.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

RVD Does all the same moves, just a little slower lol. Still great to watch him though.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Van Dam seriously sucks.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The novelty will wear off with the crowd soon enough.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I love the Savante Kicks Wade does


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Me thinks it has to do with...


I still dont understand what was the point of the table....


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RVD!!!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Stad said:


> RVD is a breath of fresh air, plus he's so over.


This.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eh.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Vince is going to fire Barrett for bleeding...


This isn't 1995 WCW. :

Seriously, that happened.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Rolling thunder -.-


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is so depressing.
I've said this about three times already tonight.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RVD looked good in that match.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

5 star frog splash! Win for ROB VAN DAM!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Asenath said:


> I am only tolerating this RVD return if he starts giving the young guys some much needed wins.


DAniel Bryan should be one of them


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

So yeah Bryan will basically vs big guys like Ryback/Show etc


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Flawless Victory said:


> So wwe is giving away RVD vs. ADR on free t.v...and it's on a taped show. Fuck you wwe. Just fuck you.


I expect them to face again for the title at SummerSlam.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

RVD doing the same thing he did on TNA tv go over so call future talent, you need why you need local jobbers back


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I've finally realized that the wwe don't care about Barrett.

Look at his trucks, so generic. It's like Titus O'neal's "Make It A Win" Pink T-Shirt back on NXT several years ago.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Stad said:


> RVD you mean?


Haha, yeah. Edited it right after I noticed the typo. No idea why I wrote Jericho, probably because of all the posts comparing their schedule.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

nikola123 said:


> I still dont understand what was the point of the table....


So he didn't actually get hurt....?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

RVD's music has to be one of the best ever


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

RVD vs. ADR :mark:


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Lok said:


> 5 star frog splash! Win for ROB VAN DAM!


Unexpected.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

nikola123 said:


> I still dont understand what was the point of the table....


:cena5

My guess was to "protect" Barrett but I'm not really sure.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

nikola123 said:


> I still dont understand what was the point of the table....


After that day, he will get buried.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Where's Big Show? Wyatt? Orton?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KO Bossy said:


> This isn't 1995 WCW. :
> 
> Seriously, that happened.


No, but a guy Vince hates bleeded when it's prohibited, intentional or not. I'm exagerating but it honestly wouldn't surprise me. His career's been done for ages now.



> Where's Big Show?


He'll be doing the job to Bryan as his last opponent.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

nikola123 said:


> I still dont understand what was the point of the table....


LOL buried under a pile of chairs (while under a table)

Seriously, that was the moment Barrett lost all momentum


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DB gonna run that Gauntlet!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

great 5 star frog splash


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:yes


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

nikola123 said:


> I still dont understand what was the point of the table....


To protect Wade from the chairs. Yeah.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

5 star, 5 star, 5 star!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

For some reason everytime cole talks about RVD, it's like Im playing SvR 2011


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

NOBODY GETS HIGHER THAN RVD!

:cole3


----------



## Perestroika (Apr 11, 2013)

I thought the one advantage of RVD coming back is that he might put over some young guys. Guess we'll be waiting a while for that..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

hazuki said:


> So yeah Bryan will basically vs big guys like Ryback/Show etc


Khali, Ryback, then hte big show


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

So... is RVD ever going to get involved in a story line, or is he just going to bury people for the rest of the year?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Bryan about to wrestle for 45 minutes? OH HELL YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> I've finally realized that the wwe don't care about Barrett.
> 
> Look at his trucks, so generic. It's like Titus O'neal's "Make It A Win" Pink T-Shirt back on NXT several years ago.


Don't get why they didn't have him return looking like he did in those vignettes.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Daniel Bryan gauntlet match is starting now to end of the show. What are they going to end with? Big Show return ends Raw?


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Bryan vs. Big Show?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Wyatt Family will end RAW standing over Bryan and Cena.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Con27 said:


> RVD's music has to be one of the best ever


It's one of a kind


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Get ready for Bore Slow to sloth his way into the wwe title scene


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark:

Win for RVD..

:lol

All you whiney ass 

"RVD needs to put young guys over"....

Why the fuck does RVD need to lose to Barret?

It's clear the guy is a fucking jobber...bunch of pretend Vince Mcmahon's on here...stfu :lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So Big Show is one of Bryan's challengers?


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

WAIT So whats gonna be the main event? Is Bryan matches really gonna be this long? Holy wow


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Real Americans and Big Show.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Arcade said:


> RVD vs. ADR :mark:


but on a Smackdown?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Can we get a Y2J/RVD/Christian stable that insist they were all passed over in the early/mid 2000s and coulda been a contender and such, only to constantly get beaten down by Shield, Wyatts, Bellas, and 3MB?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

PERCYJACKSON.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, but a guy Vince hates bleeded when it's prohibited, intentional or not. I'm exagerating but it honestly wouldn't surprise me. His career's been done for ages now.


Like when Daniel Bryan's career was permanently ended after he choked a guy with a tie? oh wait...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

cavs25 said:


> So he didn't actually get hurt....?





Dr.Boo said:


> :cena5
> 
> My guess was to "protect" Barrett but I'm not really sure.


I get that but it ruined it....its obvious Wade didnt feel anything cause of the table...

Its like putting someone in armor and then throwing water ballons on them....


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Daniel Bryan gauntlet match is starting now to end of the show. What are they going to end with? Big Show return ends Raw?


Big Show is taking out Bryan so we can have Cena/Show at Summerslam for the title.

:cena2 :show


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Wyatts haven't appeared tonight...getting involved with Bryan somehow? Or the main event, perhaps?

Or maybe Wyatt said "fuck this crowd, I'm not going out there." Wouldn't blame him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ejacoby0 said:


> So... is RVD ever going to get involved in a story line, or is he just going to bury people for the rest of the year?


Hes keeping HHHs shovel warm


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

How bad is this Raw compared to last week? Jesus Christ. Punk promo excluded what was the point in everything else? not one decent match just filler trash. Oh and D-by is now going to make Curtis Axel tap first then cue return of Big Show. So predictable.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I legit forgot about Orton and Show's return.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

RVD is pretty rejuvenated at the minute, good stuff. 

Punk though, man. That guy, BEST IN THE WORLD indeed. unk2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

O Fenômeno said:


> Why the fuck does RVD need to lose to Barret?
> 
> It's clear the guy is a fucking jobber...bunch of pretend Vince Mcmahon's on here...stfu :lol


He's a jobber that should've been the top heel by now, bud.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

maybe he faces Axel then Big Show? or maybe Axel, Ryback then Big Show returns at the end


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Big Show or Kane will be Bryan's final opponent.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Perestroika said:


> I thought the one advantage of RVD coming back is that he might put over some young guys. Guess we'll be waiting a while for that..


He's only been back 5 minutes dude, no point in him coming back and losing straight away. The better of a roll he's on, the more meaningful it'll be for the guy who beats him.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hot pockets commercial-Now with "Premium ingredients"...

You could put lobster, caviar and AJ's Snatch in a Hot Pocket and it would still taste like a frozen turd reheated in the Microwave.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Another job with no direction


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

RVD is really one of the good guys


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

nikola123 said:


> I still dont understand what was the point of the table....


It was to protect him from all the chairs falling on him.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Stad said:


> Wyatt Family will end RAW standing over Bryan and Cena.


Nah, they won't be on the show. I'm waiting for the mild pop when Big Show makes his unimpactful return in the main event. It's going to be Royal Rumble #30 all over again.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Like when Daniel Bryan's career was permanently ended after he choked a guy with a tie? oh wait...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh shit not a smart example to use when answering his posts


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> Big Show is taking out Bryan so we can have Cena/Show at Summerslam for the title.
> 
> :cena2 :show


*CAN JOHN CENA LIFT THE BIG SHOW UP FOR AN AA?! :cole3 :lawler*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Wyatts haven't appeared tonight...getting involved with Bryan somehow? Or the main event, perhaps?
> 
> Or maybe Wyatt said "fuck this crowd, I'm not going out there." Wouldn't blame him.


They played a video package. I doubt they would have done that if they were scheduled to appear later.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

finalnight said:


> Like when Daniel Bryan's career was permanently ended after he choked a guy with a tie? oh wait...


Vince loves Bryan. He'd happily kill Barrett if he could get away with it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like Big Show will be one of Bryan's opponents.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

x78 said:


> Real Americans and Big Show.


This.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The Big Show will be one of Bryan's opponent, I'm betting.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Stad said:


> Wyatt Family will end RAW standing over Bryan and Cena.


I was about to say that'll never happen but if they really do have Kane join the Wyatt Family, I could see Kane coming out and attacking Bryan (or being his third opponent) only for Bryan to respond in disbelief not wanting to hurt his friend.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Why people hating on show
Dude has been great on the mic for fucking ever now
and he ain't that bad in the ring considering he is huge

Dat knee spot he does is awesome


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Big Show is taking out Bryan so we can have Cena/Show at Summerslam for the title.
> 
> :cena2 :show


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Last raw was better than this weeks. Happy to hear Show is back.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Willl bet my life Curtis Axel is bryans first opponent.. followed by big show obviously.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Big Show is taking out Bryan so we can have Cena/Show at Summerslam for the title.
> 
> :cena2 :show


I hope your wrong


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Jesus, is DB going to wrestle for 40+ minutes? Whoa.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

nikola123 said:


> I get that but it ruined it....its obvious Wade didnt feel anything cause of the table...
> 
> Its like putting someone in armor and then throwing water ballons on them....


Understood. could have worked it differently I guess.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Like when Daniel Bryan's career was permanently ended after he choked a guy with a tie? oh wait...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Vince didnt wnat to do that, but the sponsers bitched about it, so he had to.
He just told DB to do some indie matches and wait for it to blow over then Vince brought him back


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Can't get enough of this. Fucking awesome.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Imagine if it was each member of The Wyatt Family that D-Bry must face...


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cena will obviously run in to help him.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Wonder if Orton will be one of his opponents. Don't wanna see him submit again, though.

EDIT: "Real Americans" lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh sure, Curtis Axel.


----------



## ugotrage (Dec 21, 2012)

One of bryan's opponents is gonna be Big Show. Calling it now


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Oh Jesus, is DB going to wrestle for 40+ minutes? Whoa.


:mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Swaggers theme >>>>>>>>>


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

We The People


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry vs. Dem' murica' boys!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

jobber one...enter now or pay the ultimate price


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

ZEB


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

DB Gonna Bury the WHOLE roster LOL


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Swagger, Cesaro and then Big Show.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

'Dat Theme!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

GOATface vs Cesaro? :mark


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Daniel Bryan vs Jack Jobber


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan D. said:


> Big Show is taking out Bryan so we can have Cena/Show at Summerslam for the title.
> 
> :cena2 :show


I really, really hope this doesn't happen.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

1st Jobber
2nd Jobber
3rd Big Show


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I called it, I fucking knew these two would be in it


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Been awhile since we had a gauntlet match.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Swagger or Cesero vs Bryan? I like


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*LOLOLOLOLO "The Maaaury Show" Oh Zeb.*


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

We The People!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Wait is it me or do Swagger's and Axel's intros sound awfully similar?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Amazing Maury reference.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Bryan/Cesaro? SHIT!!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Cesaro looks like he's wearing hold-ups.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

Cesaro vs Bryan? :mark:


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Colter is hilarious


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even Dutch had to pause when he was about to use a Maury reference in his promo.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bryan/Cesaro until Raw or time ends or whatever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Please let it be Cesaro and not Swagger...

Or maybe it'll be both.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

Zeb's mustache is the best character in the WWE.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn what a masterpiece that song is.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan vs Jack Jobber...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

D Bry was all like....uhhhh FU Uncle Sam


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Swagger and Cesaro could use matching outfits. Something that fits the gimmick, maybe the 'Don't Tread on Me' cobra or even the flag printed on them.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Amber B said:


>


:lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Maury (Y) I hope someone makes a pic of this and puts in the Funny Wrestling pics


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Zeb goes hard as fuck on the mic.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Okay, I'm falling asleep.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Big Show to get involved and knock out Bryan


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Bryan D. said:


> Big Show is taking out Bryan so we can have Cena/Show at Summerslam for the title.
> 
> :cena2 :show


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED DA PEOPLE


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Please let it be Cesaro and not Swagger...


It'll be both.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Wonder how many say "Weed the People".


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Schwagger v Bryan round 1


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

That one guy in the background really enjoys booing.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is being groomed to be the next top face. He's practicing his Cena smirk when Zeb is delivering his promo.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn it it's Jack Stagger.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Zeb goes hard as fuck on the mic.


old school


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"A Real American". 

Former WWE and ECW Champion. Convicted Felon. Fits perfectly.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Aw. Bryan/Cesaro would've been amazing. Maybe they'll do that next. Swagger/Bryan could be pretty good too I guess.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Swagger, well Bryan does need jobbers to submit


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Seriously. What is it that Swagger does before walking up the steps?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

God I love Zeb.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Please let it be Cesaro vs Bryan :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WE the PEOPLE!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Swagger sure has a gut.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Wonder how many say "Weed the People".


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Swagger
Axel
Cesaro

So obvious.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bryan D. said:


> Where's Big Show? Wyatt? Orton?


Fuck Big Show. Don't know about Wyatt.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

I fear we aren't getting the Wyatts tonight


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Swagger sure has a gut.


Blame the munchies!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Snoth said:


> I fear we aren't getting the Wyatts tonight


Seemed pretty evident considering they played one of their promos earlier.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Swagger sure has a gut.



Dem munchies


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

SP103 said:


> "A Real American".
> 
> Former WWE and ECW Champion. Convicted Felon. Fits perfectly.


US has highest amount of people in jail in the world bro

Being a con is as american as apple pie


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> Seriously. What is it that Swagger does before walking up the steps?


That's how he puts out his weed.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

"O.U. Sucks!" :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Jack Swagger keeps impressing me with how delightful his wrestling is now that he is not talking. 

He laid into D-bry like a truck.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

OU sucks, OU sucks


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

What were they chanting?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

OU SUCKS! Go Pokes!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

This crowd is fun


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MY ****** JACK SWAGGER


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Swagger


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao

what the fuck was that sign Swagger threw up?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

It's not a fucking Swagger bomb Michael


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Man, I love Zeb Colter :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That chant would be much better as *O U I, O U I *


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Amber B said:


>


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Just like that.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

SUBMISSION MANEUVER


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

Orton is cashing in tonight


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Evolution said:


> :lmao
> 
> what the fuck was that sign Swagger threw up?


Insult to Longhorns


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Kane could be an opponent since there's been no Wyatt so far with some interference.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Wooooo! One down!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Look at the size of Swagger to Bryan. 

Seriously?


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, Swagger tapped quickly..lol. Jobber


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuck this we the people shit swagger needs to be chanting boomer sooner

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Can somebody explain the "OU Sucks" chant to a little clueless Canadian?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan may be the most over face in the company

Did cole just call Cesero a real american? lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Tap out! Neeeeeeeext!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OU sucks! lol. 

There's one for DB! Bring on the next butthole!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dat POP :yes

Cesaro vs Bryan :mark:


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Woo cesaro vs Bryan!!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cesaro-Bryan? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

man this match could be amazing if it gets some time. Probably wont though


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I bet the last opponent is Orton.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Wyatts in the main event. Gotta be. Orton is probably on a plane to Australia already.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

THESE REACTIONS :lmao 

Bryan 3:16


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Cesaro? This is gun b gud.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good, I'll actually pay attention to Bryan vs Cesaro.....short as it's inevitably going to be.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

CESARO/BRYAN :mark:

And they go to a break....

:vince


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

And now Cesaro? Well that was obvious..


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

CESARO VS BRYAN
CESARO VS BRYAN

CESARO
VS
BRYAN

YES! :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Were the Millers is going to suck.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Super Bryan


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cesaro/Bryan? Now we're talking.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> Can somebody explain the "OU Sucks" chant to a little clueless Canadian?


Rivals


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So, have Cesaro and Swagger technically main evented Raw?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan wins! :yes


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey Swags.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Can somebody explain the "OU Sucks" chant to a little clueless Canadian?


Swagger went to OU and Texas/Oklahoma is a huge rivalry.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Bryan vs Cesaro at LONG LAST


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Bryan/Cesaro...

Sitting through the Miz segment was worth it after all just for this match. Please give them 30 minutes. PLEASE.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

So both the real Americans are gonna get beat by the same person back to back?

I CAN TOTES TAKE THEM SERIOUSLY NOW!

SUCH BADASSES!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Can somebody explain the "OU Sucks" chant to a little clueless Canadian?


Its like the Montreal Canadians playing the boston bruins and chanting Bruins suck


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> What were they chanting?


OU Sucks. Texas hates Oklahoma harder than Israel hates Palestine.

But didn't Swagger wrestle for OSU?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Lol that upside down longhorn.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Will this be the 3rd or 4th week of Bryan ending the show? :bryan


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Is it just me or do these axe commercials actually make you want to not buy their stuff?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Can somebody explain the "OU Sucks" chant to a little clueless Canadian?


They're at the University of Texas, and their big rival is Oklahoma where Swagger went.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

These AXE commercials keep getting worse and worse.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

man i hate this Type of matches


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

So, Cesaro steps into the ring as the Bryan's second opponent...and we go to commercial break...

But I can download and go onto the WWE App and watch it! :lawler


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> Orton?


Isn't Orton injured?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Jack Swag. 

Him, Truth and Heel Kofi, form a Gang. Book it!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I like how management was all like...and swagger jobssssssssssss NOW! OK give the crowd Cesaro-Bryan!


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Bryan about to go over the entire roster. YES! YES! YES!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its like the Montreal Canadians playing the boston bruins and chanting Bruins suck


Hockey references. It's clear as day now! :


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Can somebody explain the "OU Sucks" chant to a little clueless Canadian?


Raw is in Austin, Texas. Home of the University of Texas. Jack Swagger went to University of Oklahoma. Texas/OU have this storied rival in college football.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Asenath said:


> OU Sucks. Texas hates Oklahoma harder than Israel hates Palestine.
> 
> But didn't Swagger wrestle for OSU?


Not good enough for OSU.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I wonder who's main-eventing Raw. Big Show hasn't showed up yet. I'm afraid.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> Can somebody explain the "OU Sucks" chant to a little clueless Canadian?


OU=University of Oklahoma. Raw tonight is at the University of Texas and OU and UT are rivals. Jack Swagger went to OU.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cesaro vs Bryan?! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Is it just me or do these axe commercials actually make you want to not buy their stuff?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They're aimed at fourteen year olds, who coincidently, are the only group retarded enough to buy that smelly shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

JC00 said:


> Isn't Orton injured?


Unfortunately no.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Another justification of me thinking that the people who say Swagger isn't good in the ring are idiots.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

finalnight said:


> Is it just me or do these axe commercials actually make you want to not buy their stuff?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why is it when he says "hotter" he accentuates the HOT then not say "ter". "hotta"? Hodor? Asshat.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No Wyatts yet? They come out to beat Bryan and Big Show comes to save the day? Bray vs Big Show at Summerslam?


----------



## Perestroika (Apr 11, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Can somebody explain the "OU Sucks" chant to a little clueless Canadian?


Oklahoma University sucks. The sporting rival of the Longhorns


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

finalnight said:


> Is it just me or do these axe commercials actually make you want to not buy their stuff?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


umm ok. i use axe and i have chicks all over me and there like the girls in the commercals so its real so shut up ok


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TOnight's Raw was so obviously not prepared :lol


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Fuck the National Weather Service for interrupting the show.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Hockey references. It's clear as day now! :


It'd be like if the Labatt Blue Bear started to chant....


wait am I doing it right for a Canadian?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Blueforce7 said:


> These AXE commercials keep getting worse and worse.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You need to download that app so you can see the clips that we are showing you right now!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

WWE coming to Boston August 31st but im gonna be in Vegas :bron3. They said Wyatts would be there to, i wanna experience their entrance live.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat uppercut!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Cesaro's uppercuts are a work of art.*


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Of course all the best things happen in the ad break 8*D


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

THEY PUT THE UPPERCUT ON THE APP FFS!


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Here's what he showed exclusively on the WWE App. So exclusive that we're showing it to you right now about 2 minutes after it happened on the app.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Download the App so you can see action like this....even though we are just going to show you it on TV anyway.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

European Uppercut in the app, not the show? 

ALL THE CORNETTE-FACES.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Antonio Cesaro going hard. :avit:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lmao @ this Farmers Only dating site commercial. What in the actual fuck?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Wanna watch a top-quality match in its entirety? Better download the WWE App! :cole3


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Isnt Big Show suppoused to return today* next opponent I guess


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Bryan's last opponent is a heel Kane under Wyatt's control.



jk it's the Big Show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

cattle mutlation please


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

SoupBro said:


> WWE coming to Boston August 31st but im gonna be in Vegas :bron3. They said Wyatts would be there to, i wanna experience their entrance live.


I'd gladly trade Vegas for a shitty House WWE show at TD Fartden.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Oh Jesus, is DB going to wrestle for 40+ minutes? Whoa.


We need Samoan Joe!


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

Pure strength.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe Ryback will be the 3rd person to face Bryan since he likes to Bully smaller guys lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Small guy win over 3 guys :vince


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Cesaro going Super Saiyan


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

It hurts my heart that Cesaro is stuck with Swagger.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Zeb Colter has the best Twitter.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Nice to see that Fandango WrestleMania victory over Chris Jericho has been put to good use.


Well, his gimmick doesn't help much...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cesaro has the best rear chinlock in wrestling. Sorry Randy!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> It hurts my heart that Cesaro is stuck with Swagger.


LOL being with Swagger has him in the ME. That's a plus in my book.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Wait... what about the return of heel monster Kane tonight?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i love when D-Bryan hits those ropes and comes out with a flying clothesline


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

That Cesaro uppercut. If I ever saw that in person, I'd be all like


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rematch from 2006.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Flying goat!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

20 more minutes for this match?? is there gonna be a 3rd one?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Enough with the Flying Goat shit, JBL, I thought we would be past that by now.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Big Show is the last .


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TankOfRate said:


> It hurts my heart that Cesaro is stuck with Swagger.


If OHNO they could bring up Kassius


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Bryan can GO ALL NIGHT LONG!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JBL says the exact same thing about DB every week in the same sequence. Raw has the ability to make JBL annoying.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Good match so far.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stad said:


> 20 more minutes for this match?? is there gonna be a 3rd one?


With Big Show probably.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

TIGER UPPERCUT!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DERE'S DAT UPPERCUT


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> It hurts my heart that Cesaro is stuck with Swagger.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Awesome spot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, another commercial break. fpalm


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

commercial during a pin... can't believe this shit


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Small guy win over 3 guys :vince


Bryan is a triple threat. :HHH2


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Another fucking break? Holy shit


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DAMN this match is getting some good time. :cheer


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

two ad breaks during one match.....ok


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Kane comes to save DB and Wyatt comes for Kane. :mark:


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Finally, I'm sick of Raw interrupting my precious ads.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

YoungGun_UK said:


> Wait... what about the return of heel monster Kane tonight?


They got dropped from the schedule for the divas segment :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Wow, another commercial break. fpalm


If only htere was an app to watch the match during the ads LOL


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> With Big Show probably.


It is going to have to be Show if he has not appeared so far.. They did say he was returning tonight unless they are just dropping that.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I hate the uppercut because IT SHOULD BE A FUCKING FINISHER
FUCK


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Enough with the Flying Goat shit, JBL, I thought we would be past that by now.


And the Walrus crap. I swear JBL is on Lawler's level of idiocracy sometimes.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> Bryan can GO ALL NIGHT LONG!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

They're overexposing Bryan here - folks will hate his guts come summerslam. Vince doesn't know to leave the fans wanting more vs force feeding them until they are sick.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Big show next


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL being with Swagger has him in the ME. That's a plus in my book.


....You make it sound like Swagger is in the main event every week.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Notes so far

-I swear Jerry Lawler did a 3 stooges voice when Bryan was trying to lock in the surfboard
-Cesaro using pure strength to life Bryan for that suplex, looked awesome
-Cesaro has incredible upper cuts
-Stop the fucking ads
-Lot of rest spots, probably because they need Bryan to last until the end of the night
-Would be better uninterrupted on PPV


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Pongo said:


> commercial during a pin... can't believe this shit


Who will win!? Download the WWE app to find out now! Here, I'll explain how to do it! :cole3


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Man, I can watch Daniel Bryan ALL NIGHT LONG! :mark:


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Having Cesaro with Swagger and Zeb is better than having him yodel


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Creative's plan for the night=promote the App, the new reality show and then send Bryan out there to wrestle for an hour.


----------



## The Deluded One (Dec 31, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> They're overexposing Bryan here - folks will hate his guts come summerslam. Vince doesn't know to leave the fans wanting more vs force feeding them until they are sick.


Ain't this the truth.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Just tell me: DID BRAY WYATT SHOWED UP ALREADY???????????????????????????


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Inb4 Brock is Bryan's next opponent. 

:brock


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

SO is the WWE having a crazy amount of ads in order to push people to the app, which is just a test run for the wwe network?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Amber B said:


> ....You make it sound like Swagger is in the main event every week.


LOL I make it sound like when has Cesaro ever been in the ME? And given this good amount of time to showcase his great talent?


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

i was unable to watch the first how much did swagger last vs bryan?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

RatedRviper said:


> Just tell me: DID BRAY WYATT SHOWED UP ALREADY???????????????????????????


They aired a video package but he wasn't there live.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

RatedRviper said:


> Just tell me: DID BRAY WYATT SHOWED UP ALREADY???????????????????????????


He showed up, only on the app


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> If only htere was an app to watch the match during the ads LOL


Preposterous. I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> I expect them to face again for the title at SummerSlam.


That's not the point though. ADR and RVD have never faced each other. That's a match that is ppv quality. It deserves the proper build. I hope something happens and the match never gets started tomorrow. It should be saved for SummerSlam. I'm only down with it if their match at SummerSlam has a stipulation.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

TankOfRate said:


> It hurts my heart that Cesaro is stuck with Swagger.


It hurts my feelings that they're both so beefy and have no bromantic tension.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL being with Swagger has him in the ME. That's a plus in my book.


Until next week when they're back filling in time between Cena segments.

Cesaro has far too much untapped potential to be doing this half-assed We Da People nonsense with little/no payoff.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This is a bit trivial, but it really looks like Cesaro is sporting some stockings.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sometimes, I really wish JBL would just stay quiet fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Come on Bryan!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

That wasn't a fucking gut wrench Cole...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Crazy to think that two former PWG world champions are main eventing RAW.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

HEADBUTT


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Did lawler just say goatplex? :no:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

God i could watch Cesaro wrestle all day, so damn impressive.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Attitude Adjustment!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> Until next week when they're back filling in time between Cena segments.
> 
> Cesaro has far too much untapped potential to be doing this half-assed We Da People nonsense with little/no payoff.


LOL keep your head up for once.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lordhhhx said:


> i was unable to watch the first how much did swagger last vs bryan?


About as long as lawyer with an 18 yaer old


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Sometimes, I really wish JBL would just stay quiet fpalm


I wish that quite a bit.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

GERMAN YESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Going back 3 years ago I don't think anyone would've predicted that the only member of Nexus (not named Daniel Bryan)that would still be relevant today would be Skip Sheffield a.k.a Ryback.

Who would of thought that Wade Barrett would end up being just as irrelevant as Heath Slater?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Damn I was hoping Cesaro was gonna do the spinning airplane move.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dat german suplex.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

a german suplex is a 'throw' now


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

so goooood


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That torture rack slam was like 10x cooler than the Neutralizer...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Swagger must be so butt-hurt at how good this match is vs. his.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> This is a bit trivial, but it really looks like Cesaro is sporting some stockings.


Damn it, now that's all I'll notice until this match is over.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What a throw by Bryan? It's a suplex you moron.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This is Awesome chants :mark:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

THROW

this is good


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow really letting Cesaro shine tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

This is awesome chants!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Awesome match


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

German Suplex to head kick by Bryan is so good.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Cesaro appears to have stolen my girlfriend's thigh highs.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> Did lawler just say goatplex? :no:


Then he followed it up with GOATbutt.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

See Vince this is what happens when you put two great wrestlers together and give them more than 5 minutes for a match


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

I want to see the UFO


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

I almost want bryan to shave his beard just to make King shut up about the "goatbutt" and such.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> That wasn't a fucking gut wrench Cole...


:cole1 throw maybe?

I hate how bipolar Cole is with the moves. Sometimes he calls them right and sometimes he's just lazy.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

THIS IS AWESOME! :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Slippery little move by Bryan there!


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> About as long as lawyer with an 18 yaer old


DAMN


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

sure it's awesome King..but do you know why it's awesome


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ouch


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Now this is a match


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cesaro's "shut your mouth" lol. Love this guy.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Sign in the crowd: "I know 5 moves too, Cena." :lmao


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Evolution said:


> They got dropped from the schedule for the divas segment :lol


Got to promote my favorite show. :vince


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Geeee said:


> That torture rack slam was like 10x cooler than the Neutralizer...


Looked like a Burning Hammer to me.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Decent match this one. Both very good, technical wrestlers.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> I almost want bryan to shave his beard just to make King shut up about the "goatbutt" and such.


Then he'll just call him a "shaved goat." There's no escaping it at this point.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Awesome counter. Loving how much time this is getting.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: DAMN THIS MATCH IS GOOD!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This is a PPV quality match.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Crowd getting into it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Goatplex? Really, Lawler? fpalm


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

DAMN IT
*
The big show is the 3rd opponent*


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Then he followed it up with GOATbutt.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Cesaro is great


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wrestling, guys. Wrestling. Wrestliiiiing.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

GOAT match.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

glad this match got actual time :mark: they fucking know Cesaro is the man why don't they fucking push him to the moon.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Vince must have a HUGE ass smile on his face.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is what I like... awesome awesome match. PUsh Cesaro more damn it!


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> Notes so far
> 
> -I swear Jerry Lawler did a 3 stooges voice when Bryan was trying to lock in the surfboard
> -Cesaro using pure strength to life Bryan for that suplex, looked awesome
> ...


The fans shouting this is awesome.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I saw the guy with the white hat so many time.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Let it be known that DANIEL BRYAN vs. ANTONIO CESARO main-evented RAW at one point in time :mark:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Love Bryan matching the uppercuts


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice reversal Cesaro


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I love indie guy matches, they always just go out there and beat the shit out of each other! They always step up their gane against each other with something to prove..


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HOLY SHIT CESARIO GOING HAM!! :mark:


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't wait for it to click with Cesaro like it did with Bryan. He has the potential to be so good. Ugh.



Asenath said:


> It hurts my feelings that they're both so beefy and have no bromantic tension.


It's so damn awkward. It just doesn't work... at all. Cesaro's shown more chemistry with The Shield guys in those few pervtastic gym/travel photos than he has with Swagger since this mess began.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Beast mode Cedaro!


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Takertheman said:


> Sign in the crowd: "I know 5 moves too, Cena." :lmao


Brilliant :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

If Cesaro doesn't get a push after this match then FUUUUUUU


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

so many uppercuts from Cesaro


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

They should call Bryan's flying headbutt the GoatButt. LOL


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

dem uppercuts!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cesaro just fucking Bryan up!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DIE!!!!!*


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*UPPERCUTS FOR DAYS.*


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> This is a PPV quality match.


Both of them are showing everything they've got.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking christ


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

HOLY fucking shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Those uppercuts! 

But DB won't die!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What a fucking good match! :clap


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes Yes Yes fuckin Cesaro is gold


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is so great.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Welp that's it. Bryan's dead.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

SUPER BRYAN


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cesaro's killing him with those uppercuts. 

AND DAT CLOTHESLINE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This has to be Ceseros best match in the WWE
He looks like a million bucks. Pay attention Vince.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

FUCKING HELL. AWESOME MATCH!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

You will think this match is for the WWE championship


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

WHAT A FUCKING MATCH :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

CESARO


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

DEM uppercuts and DAT clothesline!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Cesaro deserves so many titles for this match, it's not even funny.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cesaro is like a fucking terminator.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That was fucking disturbing.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Don't turn him super ffs.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

And Bryan kicks out at 2 and a haaaaaalf.
I told you he's the new Cena.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Fuck.....this is awesome.....damn


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

This is indeed awesome.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fucking Cesaro kicking ASS :mark:

Swagger's the weak link of "We the People: :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

C'on here. Cesaro DESERVES a push. PPV Quality match right here.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, Bryan just got fucked up, lol. Nice spot

THIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Holy shit what a fucking match.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

he shouldn't have kicked out of that


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Amazing upper cut spot, and insane clotheslines. AWESOME match.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

DAMN CESARO!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cesaro just MURDERED him with dem uppercuts.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

This is why I love these wrestlers.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The punishment Bryan is taking has reached Cena levels of stupid.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

where is randy orton


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

this match is fucking sick


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow. Some clean pants are in order after witnessing that first class Cesaro beat down.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Cesaro is magnificent.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

That uppercut spot was crazy


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark: :mark:

This is great man..

Cesaro always impressed but I'm a full blown fan now.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HOLY SHIT, THOSE UPPERCUTS!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*WHAT A FUCKING EPIC MATCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GoDJ757 (Jul 19, 2010)

Jesus this match...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Fuck this match is amazing. Best of the year.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh I love this! That leglock into the mounting Yes punches is so sweet.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

JBL should've called that the clothesline from hell to put Cesaro over imo.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

i don't even know for whom i'm rooting for, this match is unreal


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Swagger almost got sent to the front row of the crowd


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

uhhh...if this is Super Bryan....


FUCK SIGN ME UP!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> C'on here. Cesaro DESERVES a push. PPV Quality match right here.


I agree!


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

Maybe, just maybe they'll realize how good Cesaro really is. it's nice to dream.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Cesaro is a freaking genius.. I hope he ends up getting backed by the fans to just show everyone he needs freaking pushed.. Or just push him as a damn heel already ffs !!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Man, this match is so fucking intense. It's amazing!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Bryan is wrestling for like 30 minutes. What a beast.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Cesaro is the fucking MAN.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LOLLLLLLLLL.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Here comes the big show!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> You will think this match is for the WWE championship


Cena should come out and hand it to the winner.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Bryan won!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Right, so where is Bug Show?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

What a great finish. Awesome bout.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Fucking Awesome! :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I just love it when Bryan dives between the ropes


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Now that was an awesome finish.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fucking awesome finish. Just end Raw here.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What a fucking finish. Artists.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Great match. Another MOTYC.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

He's been wrestling for THIRTY MINUTES and there's more coming.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

outstanding


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, now that's a roll up finish that's actually INTERESTING for once.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

WOW. THAT PIN.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ace match


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This match is amazing! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now, that actually is an original roll-up spot, for once.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

D BRY!!! AMAZING!


----------



## GoDJ757 (Jul 19, 2010)

WOW


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

who's the 3rd man

HULK HOGAN..it's the 3rd man


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So will WWE follow up with this and give Antonio some type of progression next week?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Push Cesaro!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

What a fucking match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow! Nice rollup there!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

WEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLL IT'S THE BIG SHOW


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:yes :yes :yes :clap :mark: AWESOME MATCH!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow yet another roll up win LOL

i like this kind of finishes instead of having to use a finisher, it makes the matches better IMO


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

How fucking awesome was that?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow and I like the finish, that's a great spot and VERY difficult to execute so perfectly


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MOTY candidate.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

What...a...fucking...match.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Big Slow followed by Cena Save?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Motn.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

what a fucking finish


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bryan wins by roll-up, therefore keeping Cesaro looking strong. After a match like that, I'm praying Cesaro gets a push.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

And these two don't work together more often WHY?! That was a fucking awesome match.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Definite MOTYC


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Just amazing...


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

That match was legit.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

A-RY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

hey look alex riley


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I am going to watch this match again for sure. What an amazing match. 

Alex Riley :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Was that Alex Riley?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

100% it's going to be Khali.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

That was really, really awesome.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Alex!!! : |


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Is that A-Ry???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Great match. For once a rollup makes both guys look strong. Cesaro and Bryan are some of the best wrestlers I've ever seen


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome match plus Cesaro was protected without tapping.

3 and 3 quarters for this one.

Oh and Alex Riley sighting!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Alex Riley?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

da fuq? Alex Riley?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Riley :mark:


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Who the fucks is that????


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Evil Genius Maddox <3


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Alex Riley wtf lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Alex Riley? Random as fuck :lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Riley?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Evil MAddox :mark:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Weeeeeeeeeeel it's the big slowwwwwwwwww


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Alex Riley sighting


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck did what's his face come from? :lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Awesome match, awesome finish. Thank you, D-Bryan and Cesaro. That almost made me forget some of the shit I had to sit through tonight


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Fucking random Alex Riley blast.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

It's obv show



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

The hell? Was that Alex Riley?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Alex Riley :lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Damn commercials


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Why is Alex Riley on my TV?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

A wild Alex Riley Appears.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm calling Ryback


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

this is how you make a commercial break, evil maddox is awesome


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

BRAD YOU DIABOLICAL BASTARD!!!!


Sick match between Cesaro & Bryan. Big fan of the both of them.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Alex Riley :mark: He should be Maddox assistant or something. 

#WeWantRiley


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

holy shit that finish


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

One of the best matches this year IMO.

I love that RAW has quite a few MoTY calibre matches this year.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is that an Alex Riley sighting


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Amazing match is amazing

Show time

Fucking Riley :lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

alex fucking riley?

L000L


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The crap we endured for the first two hours was well worth it for another great segment by Punk/Heyman and that killer match in the third hour


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Alex Riley! LOL.

Big Slow to come out and ruin everything next....yay


----------



## Pauly3 (Feb 18, 2012)

Did the wyatts not appeared on raw?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Awesome match.

That was a very strange cutaway to Maddox talking to random guy. Almost like it was from Bond movie or something with the bad guy watching Bond walking into a trap while twirling his mustache.


----------



## GoDJ757 (Jul 19, 2010)

Why was that match on a such a bad episode of RAW? That was a PPV quality match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Riley coming back? :mark: TOO MANY GOOD THINGS maybe


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

IT'S GONNA BE STING :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Big Show next

HOLY SHIT ALEX RILEY IS ALIVE


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

So now will people believe me when I pitch a WWE spinoff called 3 hrs of Daniel Bryan and Friends wrestling people and other shit too


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

When did Long Island Ice Z turn into into a wanna be Jericho?


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

A rare Alex Riley was spotted!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Alex Riley? How fucking random


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I thought that was Miz.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

so is alex riley is still alive?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wtf is Alex Riley doing just hanging round the gm's office


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I actually had to remember who that was.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

We gonna see a KO blow?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Here comes Big Show.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone else getting Austin-Bischoff vibes from Maddox-Bryan. If he wins the WWE Title them going that route with Vince being the puppet master would be cool


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Love those colter freak outs when either Real American loses.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Gunnar II said:


> I'm calling Ryback


LOL

It's Big Show. They advertised him for the last 2 weeks for this show.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Greatest match of all time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Never seen a counter into a pin like that before. Really cool pin with a great match.

Also, Alex Riley? Wouldn't mind seeing him as Maddox's bodyguard.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Alex Riley: Assistant to the GM outta nowhere*


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

#WeLoveYouRiley


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is that an Alex Riley sighting


HE'S BACK!


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

Alex Riley is the Smithers to Brad Maddox's Mr. Burns


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

dan the marino said:


> Awesome match.
> 
> That was a very strange cutaway to Maddox talking to random guy. Almost like it was from Bond movie or something with the bad guy watching Bond walking into a trap while twirling his mustache.


That was alex riley


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

In before... THE WORLDS LARGEST LOVE MACHINE


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Maybe wyatts and Kane saves 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Look what happens when you put one half of the KoW in the ring with the 'Dragon.

ROH ROH ROH!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

GOAT WINS! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> So will WWE follow up with this and give Antonio some type of progression next week?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

MotY that was better than what Bryan vs Cena will be.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

"It's GOOOLDBERG!! " - Smarks.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Good ol Raw, pour shit on us for 2 hours and make it all up in the final hour.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

WYATT PLZ but it will probably be Ryback or Big Show. Maybe Big Show makes the save after Ryback tries to kill Bryan or some shit? I don't know. I just want it to be Wyatt, damn it  Big Show's return can wait one more week!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Alex Riley still on the roster?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Alex Riley sighting. Oh my fucking goodness.

Lord Jesus give me the STRENGTH, POWER, and GLORY, because my brain is just being bombarded with so many feelings. The floodgates are about to open.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It'll probably be rton


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

How incredible would it be if Bryan manages to beat Show?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan/Cesaro saved the show.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Con27 said:


> Wtf is Alex Riley doing just hanging round the gm's office


He's been locked in there for the last two years.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

First half of RAW was a bit quiet with some solid matches, but the second half really picked up tonight.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

That match was fucking awsome!

A-RY!!!!!!!!! HAWWWWWWLY SHIT :mark:


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

please brainwashed kane as a next opponent


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

That fucking match just brought me to tears from awesomeness. Bryan and Cesaro proving why paying your dues around the world truly pays off.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

A-Ry returns to Raw. :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Bryan better be winning that title at SS. Dude deserves it.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Taker?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Love those colter freak outs when either Real American loses.


Most of the time he looks like someone stole his luggage.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

El Barto said:


> A wild Alex Riley Appears.


Pokeball Go!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So I guess Vince is cashing in his BIG SHOW IN THE BANK contract. How are they gonna play this? You CAN'T have the challenger lose going into the title match, especially with how much they've played up Bryan as this guy that overcomes the odds. Normally I'd say he could beat Big Show no problem but he's too beat up.


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

I loved the cutaway to Maddox and Riley, felt like I was watching a movie.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Show, Khali, Ryback.

The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

That match, no words


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Alex Riley was more gold in that 20 seconds than half the roster....we need Riley to be involved in this GM stuff somehow


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

... and what exactly is the point of Big Show beating Bryan now???


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

:show


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Benoit will come out.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :mark: DAMN THIS MATCH IS GOOD!!!


No. Great!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Alex Riley is the Assistant GM you people deserve! :vince


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

fml big slow to come out now and knock out bryan, but so far bryan has been fucking sick.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

John Laurinaitis is next up to face Bryan.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Who's the next opponent? Hopefully the Wyatt's just for their entrance.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Who did Alex Riley drop his Internet championship to? Tout? Twitter? spankwire?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice attempt by Vince. He doesn't want Bryan at Summerslam, so he tells his new puppet Maddox to make sure Bryan doesn't make it to SS. Great plan but like HHH said, Bryan will overcome pretty much anything.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

YES YES YES YES! 

DB is still going!


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

That was fucking awesome.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Oh shit, I forgot about Ryback.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

The rare alex riley sighting,someone quick throw a pokeball!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Big Show is next!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Hopefully The Wyatt's take out Big SHow.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

DatKidMog said:


> That was alex riley


Well damn, I didn't even recognize him. :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Blueforce7 said:


> How incredible would it be if Bryan manages to beat Show?


There's nothing incredible about someone beating The Big Show, I think only Heath Slater has a worse winning %.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ryback fpalm


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Remember on NXT when people were all "BRYAN WAS BORING BUT RILEY IS THE TOTAL PACKAGE?" That was a bad prediction.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

jesus


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Cryback!


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

They're going all in with this push, it's great.
Big show next


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Pfft, k, fineee.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*RYBACK?? I WAS RIGHT :*lol :lol :lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Rysucks!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, Ryback's gonna tap. :lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Ryberg fpalm


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH. THIS GUY.*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ryback


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And for the people that dont think DB is in shape, do you still think that now? He has been wrestling for almost 45 mins now


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Wasn't Big Show supposed to return?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh great its Ryback


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Most of the time he looks like someone stole his luggage.


His expressions are lol worthy though.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

YOU LIL PUKE

:ryback


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So what happened to the Big Show? He was advertised to appear tonight.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fucking Cryback


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

'Who's his opponent and is there another one'

Big Show is coming after Ryback...ugh


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So no Big Show?


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

is it just me or is there no FEED ME MORE in his theme song?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Kane reborn.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TROLLED


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, no Show.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena saves the day so he can steal Bryan's thunder.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

ahh yea ryback the jobber


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL should have been Riley.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Who did Alex Riley drop his Internet championship to? Tout? Twitter? spankwire?


Redtube? :vince


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ryback kicks his ass and Big Show saves the day. 

End of show


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Big Hungry!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Vinnie Mac in the back just jerking off..level 10


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

It's Cryback time. Wake up.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ryback is a fool.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Where's Big Show then? Interrupting and attacking Ryback?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Can we not just have Cesaro again?


----------



## GoDJ757 (Jul 19, 2010)

Why?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ryback?! Then what about Big Show?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

QUICK... roll him up D-Bry.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, that's an easy one. Big Show will distract Ryback and Bryan will win via roll-up.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Fucking roidberg


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

So much for big show :lmao


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Swerve.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Flying knee!!!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Fuck sakes 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Big Show will make a save here, he will become face then we will have Big Show vs Ryback.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Since when did Ryback walk like this


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Unless Show interferes and sets up Ryback/Show, then I'm confused.

Either way, after Cesaro/Swagger, Ryback is a let down.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

To whoever mentioned Goldberg, you were right. Just forgot to add the Jr in the end of it. :ryback


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Bryan carried Ryback to his best WWE match yet on Smackdown a month or two ago. Hopefully this is a repeat.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goldberg chants are starting already? Whoa.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maybe Big Show's gonna take out Bryan at the end of Raw and Bryan beats him next week or something.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

They'll probably bury Bryan because he didn't squash Cesaro


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Ryback :lmao :lmao :lmao fpalm fpalm, I still think show will get involved and knock out both Cena and Byran at the end.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Big show I bet is gonna get involved. Big Show Vs. Ryback Summerslam.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

bryan is austin in his prime over right now. he gets chicago cm punk pops everywhere.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Big Show run in on Ryback.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I fucking love this, This is a gauntlet WWE style.

Amazing.

Also he is getting ryback so he can rest, it's obvious he wanted a big guy with slower pace


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> And for the people that dont think DB is in shape, do you still think that now? He has been wrestling for almost 45 mins now


He lost most of his chunkyness


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao the serial jobber? Fuck off


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

And we now know its big show vs Ryback at summerslam


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Time to destroy twerps!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Future Wrestlemania Main Event right here if booked right.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ryback to win with the Kelly go round roll up.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

On a randomly related note, while I was at "Money in the Bank" some kid kept on saying "FEED ME S'MORES!" I'll never be able to unhear that and now I have to take Ryback's theme less seriously than I already did.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I'm not even going to complain, Ryback is 10000x more interesting than Big Show in 2013.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

It's the Big Troooolll.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

"I got till 5 eh?"

LOLRYBACK


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

No Wyatt Family tonight fpalm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Crowd is DEAD now.*


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

How is Ryback "the human wrecking ball" 


Please Wyatts, come attack Ryback


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> To whoever mentioned Goldberg, you were right. Just forgot to add the Jr in the end of it. :ryback


As the "Out-of-Touch Dwayne" meme called him: Whisker Biscuit Jr.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ryback is awful. Just release his monkey ass already.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

After a match like this... They bring out Ryback. Really...? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> I thought that was Miz.


Same difference.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Segment: Bryan gets fucked up by Ryback, Kane comes to save Bryan! Wyatt attacks Kane, Big Show saves Kane! Boom Rowan & Harper vs Big show & Kane.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Osize10 said:


> Alex Riley was more gold in that 20 seconds than half the roster....we need Riley to be involved in this GM stuff somehow


In before Alex Riley is #1 trend on twitter.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 That bully Ryback.

I think that gets me a Bingo on Cole Bingo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WOAH crowd is dead after Cesaro and Swagger.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

FEEEEEEED MEEEEEEEEEEEE MOREEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL love this crowd


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

How is Big Show going to be a part of this :S.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

YOU CAN'T WRESTLE!!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Makes sense for Ryback to do a favour for Brad Maddox, as only the other week Ryback told Brad he was happy to seem him as GM - oh wait, no.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

YOU CAN'T WRESTLE :lmao :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

"You Can't Wrestle" chants


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

You can't wrestle chants :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ryback with "You Can't Wrestle" chants... Like they know how to.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

you cant wrestle! :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol Ryback :lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

big show will return and help bryan which sets up big show v ryback @ ss

L00L AT THE 'YOU CAN'T WRESTLE' chants hahahaahah


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> I'm not even going to complain, Ryback is 10000x more interesting than Big Show in 2013.


10000 x 0 

= 0


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Getting a little smarky, Austin?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"You cant wrestle" 

wtf?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

He can dont make him cry


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

YOU CAN'T WRESTLE!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Shut the fuck up Ryback just talking random shit in the middle of the match :lmao


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ryback taking care of those "You can't wrestle" chants. He's playing the bully heel well. i like it.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Indeed he can't. Noo Wyatt Family today  It sucks, seriously.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

"You can't wrestle" chants? lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

finalnight said:


> In before Alex Riley is #1 trend on twitter.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lawler :cole3 But we'll never say it...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I see Ryback losing to Bryan, beating him up, and Big Show coming for the save.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

The whole bully Ryback thing is cheesy as fuck lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UM Cole never thought DB should be there REMEMBER


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

The Cowboy!! said:


> Segment: Bryan gets fucked up by Ryback, Kane comes to save Bryan! Wyatt attacks Kane, Big Show saves Kane! Boom Rowan & Harper vs Big show & Kane.


Going by everything if we see Kane again he will probably be with the Wyatts not against them.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cycloneon said:


> Ryback with "You Can't Wrestle" chants... Like they know how to.


You don't need to be a five star cook to tell that a certain food is shitty


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> Ryback to win with the Kelly go round roll up.


:lmao Well done


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice counter by Bryan!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I like how Ryback has started fucking with the crowd.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"Too easy!"


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WRESTLING JESUS CHANTS!!


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

You can't wrestle chants :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> WOAH crowd is dead after Cesaro and Swagger.


They are pretty exhausted from the Bryan/Cesaro match.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Y'all, that match was so good. It was too good to ruin with The Ryback.

Shut the hell up, Meathead.

This n you can't wrestle chant is like the balm of Gilead on my soul


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Big Show is going to pull a Diggstown finish and lay down for Bryan.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> You don't need to be a five star cook to tell that a certain food is shitty


Good point.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

finalnight said:


> In before Alex Riley is #1 trend on twitter.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh snap, he needs another burial.

:cena3


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

Osize10 said:


> Alex Riley was more gold in that 20 seconds than half the roster....we need Riley to be involved in this GM stuff somehow


I like Riley but I don't want Riley to be Maddox's sidekick. He deserves to get pushed as a face.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> WOAH crowd is dead after Cesaro and Swagger.


Can you blame them?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Seeing Ryback tap out again like a bitch would be fun. 

HAHA "YOU CANT WRESTLE"


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Not a chance Ryback could pick Show up.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Goldberg chants lol


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

"Goldberg" chants now.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Synyster626 said:


> The whole bully Ryback thing is cheesy as fuck lol


This.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Didnt maddox screw ryback over last year in a title match?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

GOLDBERG LOL


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

How the fuck is a running splash still a move in 2013?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

roidberg will never be over lol

the crowd shits on him EVERY time with goldberg chants


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

The Cowboy!! said:


> Segment: Bryan gets fucked up by Ryback, Kane comes to save Bryan! Wyatt attacks Kane, Big Show saves Kane! Boom Rowan & Harper vs Big show & Kane.


Russo is that you?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryback looks more exhausted after 10 min then Dbry after 40 min LOL


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

lol Ryback destroyed this crowd.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seriously Ryback has won on major match in the last 12 months why are we supposed to think he's the shit now?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Synyster626 said:


> The whole bully Ryback thing is cheesy as fuck lol











He stole my gimmick!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Everyone backstage simultaneously

"Wait, we've been pushing this guy over Cesaro?"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They still chant Goldberg at him even though he loses all the time and just got his first PPV win in a year. They might as well start chanting Snitsky.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

PacoAwesome said:


> They are pretty exhausted from the Bryan/Cesaro match.


I honestly think they would be more alive if Riley came out, but that's me. :side:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> WOAH crowd is dead after Cesaro and Swagger.


You go from the greatness of Cesaro/DB to...........STOOPID!. I'd be dead too.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Nexus prime getting good air-time tonight


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Come on Bryan!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Half Walls of Jericho!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

DB beats 3 guys but can't beat Cena..overcomming the odds


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"YOU CAN'T WRESTLE" CHANTS :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bryans goes for 40 minutes, he's half gassed, Ryback goes for 4 minutes, he's dead.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Riley is a WASTE of money...Fire his ass already WWE.

This is what reminds me of what TNA does hiring a bunch of nobodys like Wes Briscoe lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

D-Bryan hanging in there


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The pop when Bryan wins..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Another flying knee!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

LigerJ81 said:


> Didnt maddox screw ryback over last year in a title match?


Yeah. I just realized that. What the fuck?!


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

Bryan is setting the bar so high tonight.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Table


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

That was awesome


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark: :mark:

TABLE


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

THE FLYING GOAT OUTTA NOWHERE!!!


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I actually think Ryback would thrive in the Attitude Era. He plays that asshole heel so well, and I actually believe that he hates each and every one of us like he says in his promos.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> WOAH crowd is dead after Cesaro and Swagger.


Just woke up with those "You Can't Wrestle" chants! :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Bryan is MVP


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Bryans goes for 40 minutes, he's half gassed, Ryback goes for 4 minutes, he's dead.


Yep just more proof that being well build doesnt mean you are in better shape than someone that isnt


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

RAW IS BRYAN

:dazzler

Bryan could wrestle all night long, could'nt he?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Yeah. I just realized that. What the fuck?!


i guess heels help out other heels


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit, Bryan is killing it tonight.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

LigerJ81 said:


> Didnt maddox screw ryback over last year in a title match?


WWE is like Ambien CR-Just swallow the pill and forget about it.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wrestling for 40 minutes...don't expect a good rating.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

wouldn't mind this match ending in a double countout following a sick table spot


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

You really shouldn't be able to hear individual people in the crowd talking.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I honestly think they would be more alive if Riley came out, but that's me. :side:


If Riley wrestled the match as a face, I'd love to see that. Face Riley can flat out go in the ring, but if he's gonna be a heel, working a slow paced, methodical style, or just being a kicking dummy for Bryan, I really have no desire to see that.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha a pocket of fans trying to get a "holy shit!" chant going for that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LigerJ81 said:


> Didnt maddox screw ryback over last year in a title match?


If it didn't happen in the current program it never happened.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Goldberg" chants :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL DB could probably wrestle until next week.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

Just remember these gauntlet matches are to set up the face being destroyed after the matches. 
The Wyatts or Show are coming but it better be soon , raw is overtime by 2 mins


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah still feeling Cesaro withdrawals. 



Mister Hands said:


> Everyone backstage simultaneously
> 
> "Wait, we've been pushing this guy over Cesaro?"


:lmao

"But look at dem MUSCLES!"


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So I got a meh appetizer, A great main course and a shitty Dessert. Thanks WWE


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

This is really fun


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Go Ryback


:vince2


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

I fucking love those top-rope drop kicks. They look so fucking lethal!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Holy shit Bryan :mark:


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

DB has insane stamina


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Riley is a WASTE of money...Fire his ass already WWE.
> 
> This is what reminds me of what TNA does hiring a bunch of nobodys like Wes Briscoe lol


Except WWE can afford to pay their dead weight.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TAP you sonavabitch!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Quintana said:


> Bryan is setting the bar so high tonight.


Bryan/Ziggler/Cesaro 60 min Iron Man match. Book it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Tap you bitch! TAP!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> *Crowd is DEAD now.*


You were saying? Loved those "You Can't Wrestle" chants :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

tap or snap


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

TAP ROIDBERG


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

at the army guys lol...


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol @ the black guy at the bottom of the screen


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is awesome regardless.. 40 minutes of DB kicking ass


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

After Bryan survives tonight, Cena is gonna say HE'LL be the underdog...


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

We want the wyatts damn it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Botch?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Only Bryan to give Ryback a good match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That was ugly.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL unreal.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Ouch. That 'YOU'VE KILLED HIM! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!' from the fan in the crowd made that nasty landing.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Was he supposed to put him through the table then :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

whaat


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy fucking shit, Bryan powerbombed on the outside, then through a table.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fuck, a DQ. Ryback should've tapped.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh bullshit!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Did they miss the table the first time?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

El Barto said:


> Lol @ the black guy at the bottom of the screen


Those military guys made me crack up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*CUE IN BIG SHOWS MUSIC!!!!*


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Rybotch


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Holy shit, Bryan is killing it tonight.


If this doesnt show the doubters that DB is a legit WWE champion nothing will


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fucking tap, Ryback! :mark:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

"YOU KILLED HIM! NOOOOOOOOOOO!"

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Obvious booking 101


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Little man! Boom!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

DB giving Ryback is best match again. I truly believe DB can wrestle a broom and put on a great match.

Is Ryback stupid? Why did he wanna get disqualified?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Prayer Police said:


> After Bryan survives tonight, Cena is gonna say HE'LL be the underdog...


:cena5


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

and you fools thought ryback was being buried :


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ryback missed DB on the table. 

Probably has a concussion. Fuck off Ryback.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Good ending. Both men looked strong


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## ugotrage (Dec 21, 2012)

ryback bloody nose o.o


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

lol he botched he was meant to put him through the table when bryan jumped


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

What a surprise


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 golden boy to the rescue


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh for fucks sake.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:StephenA


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

it's SuperCena!!!!!


What a cunt...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

He comes the GM to pin him..how you gonna face Cena..if you can't beat me


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

There goes our hero......


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn what a counter.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*That was a botch.

The spot was for goldberg to catch bryan off the JUMP and power bomb him through the table.*


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Fuck off, Cena.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cena to the rescue fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Seeds for Bryans heel turn right der


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Where's big show?


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

yay cena!! brian needs your help!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So no Big Show then.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

MR. SHIRT SALES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SUPER CENA to the rescue!


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

John Cena fuck


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dark match Cena vs Ryback tables match


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

He powerbombed him on the floor than the table...holy shit Bryan


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena chants? fpalm


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cena just had to steal the end of the show didn't he? fpalm


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fucking bullshit!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Meh


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

I can hear grown men chanting Cena..


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

What the actual fuck? Bryan wrestles an hour and Cena gets the glory?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So Cena is going to be D-Bry's big brother for this feud?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How about no?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Bryan is a damn wrestling machine.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Really? We're going to do this again?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Daniel Bryan heel turn Cena did not listen now Bryan will attack him next week in the table match


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

John that was supposed to be the dark match.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh yay. More Cena/Ryback.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

So... Big Show?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, i didnt wanna see it at Extreme rules and i dont wanna see it next week.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Cena throwing more dirt on the already buried Ryback..


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

F.O.C.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

But...we've seen that already.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I beat up the guy who beats up my opponent :cena2


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Why is Cena's music ending Raw :frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

YOU AND ME IN A TABLES MATCH... IN THE DARK MATCH!


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't get Ryback involved in this program.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I guess Big Show saw a buffet table and gained too many weight before his return.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*VINCE. THE FUCK IS UP WITH THAT TIE?*


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

so cool! cena gets his music played! he's so much better then brian


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

SO DB Kills himself..and Cena VS. Ryback 15


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

You Can't Wrestle!!! You Can't Wrestle!!! You Can't Wrestle!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

A grown up man chanting for Cena? fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cena vs Ryback in a table match next week? It happened a month ago!!!


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

Pre-recorded Cena Ryback tables match. :fpalm


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

So..Bryan survives those 3 matches and technically wins them all..then cena comes out and he closes the show with his music playing
FUCK OFF FUCK OFF RIGHT NOW
oh never mind


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol Ryback's little comments are hilarious :lol


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

yup

cm punk's 2011 promo changed nothing


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Great main event with the unexpected cena save that no one saw coming.

Good raw though.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh god. :mark:

Time to see if Kane has found those Buzzards.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Kind of fucked ending is this?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asenath said:


> What the actual fuck? Bryan wrestles an hour and Cena gets the glory?


Don't tell me you're actually surprised.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

YES! Kane joining Wyatts


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Vince!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought big show was coming back...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

i'm loving this authority trying to screw bryan angle


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan = The Fucking Man!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Bryan vs Kane!!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Loving Vince's personal vendetta against Bryan. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs. Kane ! :mark:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Since when has RAW made a match a week in advance?

For WWE, this is long term booking..


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Vince will screw Byran at Summerslam, before doing a 180 with him 2 ppv's later.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena with dat thunder steal!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, Cena did sure steal Bryan's thunder alright.

Jumping to conclusions....


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Erm right... so what about Bray Wyatt?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice. I like that they had Bryan get up before the show ended.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

oh Ok :clap glad DB is ending the show with his music. MVP of the night for sure.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

This show sucked..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope DB didnt legit hurt his arm, it looks like ryback botched that move on the outside


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO BIG SHOW?!


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

brians shoulder is hurt again


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Vince always making things interesting. 

What a showcase by DB. 

:yes


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I always laugh when they replay obvious botches.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So Big Show's return being hyped was just BS


----------



## GoDJ757 (Jul 19, 2010)

So who is this Big Show guy that everybody kept talking about?


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

wow they really could have ended the show better


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

What a weird show, outside of the ring anyway.. Punk and Bryan are gold, everyone else needs to catch up.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

That was a pretty shitty show imo


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

So we'll have the results of next week's raw tomorrow, right?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

where was orton

where was big show

where was the wyatt family

where was jtg


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Punkholic said:


> WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO BIG SHOW?!


He jobbed to the divas


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Company on his shoulders, guys.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Tables match next week.. Viper cash in?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So what's going on with Bryan vs Kane? Is he indoctrinated or are we getting the Wyatt's attacking him again?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Good God, Bryan basically went 45 minutes tonight, and he was on fucking fire.

That third match with Ryback should have ended differently, but Bryan got his ovation to end the show, so we're good.

Oh yeah, I guess they scrapped Show's return. I could have dealt with that more than the Divas segment.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> yup
> 
> cm punk's 2011 promo changed nothing


Except for the outcast guy being champion for 400 days and Daniel Bryan main eventing in SummerSlam?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Where the fuck were the Wyatt's?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Brad Maddox: Daniel Bryan vs Kane, live next week on Raw!

Me: Yeah except the fact that next week's Raw won't be live at all.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Kane v Bryan :mark:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Vince will screw Byran at Summerslam, before doing a 180 with him 2 ppv's later.


He's back baby! :russo


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

What the fuck? Who is Bryan's next opponent? Where is Big Show? I'm not upset that Big Show wasn't featured, but why did they advertize his comeback and then not have him on the show? fpalm


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hate the ending, but Bryan was boss in the ring for over half a hour.

Also love the Punk/Heyman stuff, plus Sheamus/ADR was really good.

Henry/Shield was also pretty good, like it or not Henry was almost a face before anyways and he never has to pander to the crowd, so I have no problem with a face turn.

Solid Raw, 7/10.




Bray who?


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> I hope DB didnt legit hurt his arm, it looks like ryback botched that move on the outside


That's what they call selling. Some guys in the back need to look and learn.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

Wtf happened to Big Show's return?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

FearIs4UP said:


> Where the fuck were the Wyatt's?


They only had a video promo tonight.

Awesome DB/Cesaro match, great Punk/Heyman segment, everything else was forgettable.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

He landed hard on that shoulder when Roid Back couldn't swing him around to powerbomb him onto the table. 

HHH must be fucking furious at Ryback if DB is legit hurt.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Overall...not that great a Raw, I'd say. Bryan's stamina, the Bryan/Cesaro match and Punk's segment with Heyman were the only good things (they were awesome things, mind you). Everything else was downright forgettable or (in the case of Miz TV) flat out bad.

AND WHERE WERE THE WYATTS?! Pissed off they weren't on the show.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

You've got to have Cena vs Bryan main event....it has to be


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Kane against Bryan !! Come on please give us a Monster Wyatt Kane ! :mark::mark:


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Cena is there for Byran, but where was Cena when Ryback was getting beat by the Shield every week on RAW.

Where were you John? :ryback


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Stad said:


> YOU AND ME IN A TABLES MATCH... IN THE DARK MATCH!


how many tables matches has Ryberg been a part of in the past month?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Why do you keep kicking me in the feels? First you split. Rhodes Scholars, now Kane v Bryan.

Damnit, Vince.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So what's going on with Bryan vs Kane? Is he indoctrinated or are we getting the Wyatt's attacking him again?


i hope we get kane indoctrinated, but the booking is gonna be tricky


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LigerJ81 said:


> Didnt maddox screw ryback over last year in a title match?


You're supposed to have forgotten about that by now! :vince3


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

So, in storyline, what is Vince McMahon's problem with Daniel Bryan? When did that all start?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Not a good show, 6/10 but great matches. and the promo by Punk, meh.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

Damn Bryan is so amazing. Why complain about no big show when we got like 30 minutes of D-Bry


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wait, why is Raw not live next week? Haven't been paying much attention lately :S


----------



## Perestroika (Apr 11, 2013)

Shitty ending with Cena hogging the limelight and glory, but a great series of matches, particularly versus Cesaro. Kane vs Bryan should be good next week, particularly if the Wyatts have gotten to him.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Kane/Bryan? Kane's coming back so soon? What about The Wyatt Family? This is pretty weird.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Loved the fact that the show ended with Bryan getting up and his music playing :clap


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

hardyorton said:


> That's what they call selling. Some guys in the back need to look and learn.


Also the guy ringside. He should have brought a notepad and two #2 pencils. :cena4


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay, after tonight. I guess we can all agree that Bryan can easily be the face of the comapny.


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

A hell of a performance from Daniel Bryan tonight. Really enjoyed his match with Antonio Cesaro.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Holy shit. What is going on lately? I didn't even know that it os possible for RAW to be this consistently great. Thoroughly entertained throughout. Meh, except for Divas segment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Next weeks Raw DB in another gauantlet match for THREE HOURS.

He can face Dean Ambrose,Rollins, Reigns, Orton, Sandow, Ziggler, RVD and Kane

Book it


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw with pics and gifs here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/wwe-monday-night-raw-7222013-results.html

Overall thoughts: This was the Daniel Bryan show and it was awesome. He had about 30 minutes straight of great wrestling and he was at his best here. He made the show along with CM Punk and turned what would have been a so-so Raw into a good one!

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

The ending was stale. Just like Bryan  

liked the match but I'm hating this feud so far. This 101 booking is even generic by Cena standards.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Did Big Show return on the app or something?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Amber B said:


> So will WWE follow up with this and give Antonio some type of progression next week?


That would be great, honestly. Hopefully WWE will do it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Poor Raw and nothing apart from the Bryan/Cesaro match really stood out but I guess it was worth it just for that match since it was awesome.

Bryan may not be on Benoit's level but he's damn good in the ring and has excellent stamina. Easily the best wrestler today.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

Novak Djokovic said:


> So, in storyline, what is Vince McMahon's problem with Daniel Bryan? When did that all start?


I think Maddox or HHH just randomly hinted at it in some backstage segment a few weeks ago.


----------



## Celestineee (Jun 18, 2013)

The ending of the show just seemed a tad bit messy.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

SHIT SHOW NO WYATT


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Best gauntlet match ever.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Deptford said:


> The ending was stale. Just like Bryan
> 
> liked the match but I'm hating this feud so far. This 101 booking is even generic by Cena standards.


Name another Cena World Title feud like this one so far.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess with Kane vs Bryan next week, we will see the Wyatt's next week too? Maybe attack Kane again?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The Punk/Heyman segment on was fantastic. Promo itself was amazing, plus the Bryan Gauntlet and the RVD match was quick fun too. A lot of the stuff in the early two hours was dull filler though. Definitely not as good as the past two weeks have been.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Cesaro is the best fucking wrestler in the WWE.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Bloodbath said:


> Did Big Show return on the app or something?


:cole3 Download now to find out!

I don't understand how they can just put Kane in a match. Isn't he supposed to be kayfabe injured? Just seemed weird.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

looks like


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

hardyorton said:


> That's what they call selling. Some guys in the back need to look and learn.


Yeah but it looked like he was dropped on his arm/shoulder awkardly


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I hope Cena is acting like such a thunder-stealing, ass-kissing cunt for storyline purposes, and not just because he's John Cena.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Kane/Bryan? Kane's coming back so soon? What about The Wyatt Family? This is pretty weird.


:wyatt


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Cesaro is the best fucking wrestler in the WWE.


Now you're just stubbornly missing the point.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

wrestlingistkrieg said:


> Damn Bryan is so amazing. Why complain about no big show when we got like 30 minutes of D-Bry


Wait was you not saying you want Big Show vs Ryback at SummerSlam?


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> Poor Raw and nothing apart from the Bryan/Cesaro match really stood out but I guess it was worth it just for that match since it was awesome.
> 
> Bryan may not be on Benoit's level but he's damn good in the ring and has excellent stamina. Easily the best wrestler today.


Bryan is on Benoit level even upped it simply cause Bryan has star quality.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Cesaro is the best fucking wrestler in the WWE.


I agree. Not because I'm hating on the D-man, but Cesaro's stiff, beastly European style just appeals to me more.

Both guys worked a fantastic match tonight. Fuck Cena, give them 2 30 minutes at Summerslam.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Decent Raw. Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro was a damn good match, and Ryback also didn't do a bad job out there tonight either.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Now you're just stubbornly missing the point.


No. I have two fucking eyes. Cesaro is the best wrestler in the WWE.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Cesaro is the best fucking wrestler in the WWE.


Bryan's biggest hater can't even give Bryan props. You just got to love those haters


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If ryback has legit injured Bryan :kenny 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Ithil said:


> Name another Cena World Title feud like this one so far.


I'm just saying that Cena is usually boring but sometimes his opponent can at least shadow over that a little bit. In this case both people are just boring, therefore it makes it more boring than the regular Cena feud. Which is kind of sad to me. 
If you want me to name a feud similar to it, I guess I'd say that it is like a very very very very very very poor man's version of his feud with Rock, which wasn't that great anyways

Name what is so great about it? WHy are you getting butthurt? It's just not good. sorry? 

We still have like 2 or 3 weeks though so maybe things will change. Next week has potential for that.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Bryan was great tonight, the match with Swagger sucked, the match with Cesaro was very good, and the match with Ryback was okay, Bryan made Rybotch look better than he is, not that Rybotch was atrocious. 

I hated how they did that though, rather than give us a good ending to the match, where Bryan goes over maybe, they have Cena come out so they can try again to use Bryan's popularity to get Cena over.

Overall the show had a few good segments, had alot of "meh"/alright segments, and some bad segments IMO.

I'll give it about a 4 or a 5 out of 10.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Did anyone else hear some short "brays gonna kill you" chants during ryback and bryan?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Kane will be with the Wyatt's next week. 100%


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

hardyorton said:


> Bryan is on Benoit level even upped it simply cause Bryan has star quality.


Not in my opinion. But I'd put Benoit in a league of his own. Bryan is establishing himself in the second tier with the likes Eddie, Bret and HBK.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

hardyorton said:


> Bryan's biggest hater can't even give Bryan props. You just got to love those haters


Cesaro is the second best wrestler in the wwe at the minute with only Bryan being better so I don't see how anyone rating cesaro better is a ridiculous statement and I bash ko bossy a lot. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Deptford said:


> I'm just saying that Cena is usually boring but sometimes his opponent can at least shadow over that a little bit. In this case both people are just boring, therefore it makes it more boring than the regular Cena feud. Which is kind of sad to me.
> If you want me to name a feud similar to it, I guess I'd say that it is like a very very very very very very poor man's version of his feud with Rock, which wasn't that great anyways
> 
> Name what is so great about it? WHy are you getting butthurt? It's just not good. sorry?
> ...


Jesus you can't help but knock Bryan and Cena before it even started. Great start to a feud. You afraid they might steal Punk/Brock's thunder.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Not in my opinion. But I'd put Benoit in a league of his own. Bryan is establishing himself in the second tier with the likes Eddie, Bret and HBK.


2nd Tier at 32 Years of age. That's scary to think how good he will be looked at after all is said and done. Bret, HBK and Eddie had their greatest matches late in their career.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Cesaro was great tonight. Glad they gave him time to shine with DB. So many wrestlers weren't on tonight from last week too. No orton no y2j no Wyatt's etc. seemed like a throw away show until next week leading up to summer slam. 

I will say I'm glad they had db showcase how he can put on a long ass match. Guy used to wrestle hour long matches in ring of honor like it was common.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

I'm a Bryan fan and now a Cesaro fan too. They both did great in their match.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Gambit said:


> Cesaro is the second best wrestler in the wwe at the minute with only Bryan being better so I don't see how anyone rating cesaro better is a ridiculous statement and I bash ko bossy a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Both men made the match not just one man. That's the point I'm trying to make. The match worked cause of both men. Cesaro is awesome but Bryan is the Best in the world.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

That Bryan/Cesaro match was quality. With the right build it's automatic 5/5


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> I agree. Not because I'm hating on the D-man, but Cesaro's stiff, beastly European style just appeals to me more.
> 
> Both guys worked a fantastic match tonight. Fuck Cena, give them 2 30 minutes at Summerslam.


Do you mean 2 30 minute matches?

Sold, where do I pay?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> Cesaro was great tonight. Glad they gave him time to shine with DB. So many wrestlers weren't on tonight from last week too. No orton no y2j no Wyatt's etc. seemed like a throw away show until next week leading up to summer slam.
> 
> I will say I'm glad they had db showcase how he can put on a long ass match. Guy used to wrestle hour long matches in ring of honor like it was common.


I don't think Y2J is coming back for a while. And Orton probably took some time to heal on his minor nagging injury.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I didn't see what was so great about Bryan, but he (and Cesaro too, to a lesser extent) both won me over tonight, especially Bryan as I said, great showing from him tonight, it was nice they gave him and Cesaro time, cause usually they rush the good talent and give time to crappier matches. 

One complaint I have about the ending and Bryan stuff (aside from Cena)

One thing I think they really should have done, was have all 3 guys tap out to the Yes lock, because then, that move looks really really strong heading into Summerslam, and it looks like a real weapon, and it makes Bryan look dangerous and more like a threat.

It was good that atleast he went over completely clean with the move on Swagger, they kind protected Cesaro a bit with the quick small package, and then the ending to the Ryback match was just... Made no sense as it pertains to Bryan going over and looking strong heading into the PPV.

Oh well.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> 2nd Tier at 32 Years of age. That's scary to think how good he will be looked at after all is said and done. Bret, HBK and Eddie had their greatest matches late in their career.


He's certainly got the ability to get there. Also how late do you mean by late? I know Eddie reached that other level in his last few years, HBK already had classics from his first run and in the first five or so years of his second run with a few classics including the Taker match towards the end and Bret only had one really classic match after leaving WWF (shocker: it was against Benoit). Bryan is a workhorse and extremely consistent, although he needs to work with more big name stars on PPVs before I can really place him up there with the greats.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

One sneaky trend... Raw isn't yet consistent all around, but we've been getting at least two good to great matches every week for a bit now. I don't want to get my hopes up of course, but it's been years since we had such quality matches on Raw routinely. And, in some ways, it is starting to resemble that transition period from the New Generation to the AE where the WWF was producing amazing main events and slowly getting their midcard in order. If they can pull it off in the next two years... o please, let us have another great run...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Having watched wrestling for so long as far as stand out performers on going for the long haul Dynamite, steamboat, Beniot and Bryan.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

hardyorton said:


> Jesus you can't help but knock Bryan and Cena before it even started. Great start to a feud. You afraid they might steal Punk/Brock's thunder.


Did you even read my post, fanboy? I said he still has 2 weeks to work with, but so far it doesn't look good. So I don't understand why people are praising it. 

Also I am in no way shape or form paranoid that this will steal the thunder from Punk/Lesnar's program. I don't think like you idiotic Bryan marks. I'm going to enjoy the program that I like. I don't care if other people get attention. You're getting me confused with yourself here.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> He's certainly got the ability to get there. Also how late do you mean by late? I know Eddie reached that other level in his last few years, HBK already had classics from his first run and in the first five or so years of his second run with a few classics including the Taker match towards the end and Bret only had one really classic match after leaving WWF (shocker: it was against Benoit). Bryan is a workhorse and extremely consistent, although he needs to work with more big name stars on PPVs before I can really place him up there with the greats.


You don't need to work with stars to become a star.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> One sneaky trend... Raw isn't yet consistent all around, but we've been getting at least two good to great matches every week for a bit now. I don't want to get my hopes up of course, but it's been years since we had such quality matches on Raw routinely. And, in some ways, it is starting to resemble that transition period from the New Generation to the AE where the WWF was producing amazing main events and slowly getting their midcard in order. If they can pull it off in the next two years... o please, let us have another great run...


I agree, you get a few decent segments, but alot of it still isn't very good. 

I don't think you will ever get a consistent show (atleast in the PG era) that is good from start to finish, without any terrible/bad segments with a 3 hour program.

WWE to me *needs* to go back to 2 hours, it would make the product so much better. Oh well.



connormurphy13 said:


> That Bryan/Cesaro match was quality. W*ith the right build it's automatic 5/5*


I wouldn't go that far my friend, I would go as far as to say it was definetly good, maybe very good, maybe even great. But it wasn't a 5 star match. Just because we don't see great/very good matches all the time on WWE TV doesn't mean the few times we do that it is an outstanding masterpiece and 5 stars and that stuff.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I don't think Y2J is coming back for a while. And Orton probably took some time to heal on his minor nagging injury.


Ok I gotta ask. Who is this girl in your sig?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Sucks we got no Wyatts tonight.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Right now, Bryan is where HBK was in 1995 and Bret was in 1992.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

ADR vs. Sheamus was good
Awesome Wyatt video package
Great Punk/Heyman segment
Bryan vs. Swagger was alright
Bryan vs. Cesaro was AWESOME
Bryan vs. Ryback was good

Overall, good Raw. Daniel Bryan proving again why he's the FUCKING MAN by going 40 minutes of in-ring action. What a hero.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, the two main feuds delivered tonight. Punk on the mic for his feud (with an excellent back and fourth with Heyman on top of that), and Bryan in his gauntlet match, mainly the Cesaro portion. I'm loving both feuds right now. Punk/Lesnar/Heyman showed they really don't need Brock there every week to remain hot, and Bryan/Cena kept the focus on Bryan's heart, determination, and the WWE Championship, as it should be. So far so good for both.

Rest of Raw sucked.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

hardyorton said:


> Jesus you can't help but knock Bryan and Cena before it even started. Great start to a feud. You afraid they might steal Punk/Brock's thunder.


Its not a feud, Bryan is a stop gap option to get to a Cena/Orton feud, and they chose him because he is so over, that they are hoping if they can do shit like they did tonight with Cena running out to save him, that his popularity may rub off on Cena.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> You don't need to work with stars to become a star.


But it helps a lot. There have been many workhorses on TV who's work has gone under-appreciated. Bryan has the capabilities to be more than that, if he gets the big name stars to put on clinics with.


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

Love seeing the Daniel Bryan exposure all in all.

I preferred DB/Ryback over DB/Cesaro. Though DB/Cesaro was the better match technically, DB/Ryback has more chemistry to it. Those two never even need to use more than three moves and can get things going. 

No Big Show, no Wyatt Family, unnecessary Divas segment, unnecessary Cena run in, RVD is still directionless, Punk's 15 minute promo was unnecessarily long (good, but too long for such a simple point) AJ has no other contender for her title.

A couple of things went wrong for this Raw, but it wasn't terrible in the slightest. Great matches from everyone tonight. Nothing you could call a squash at all. Even PTP got some spotlight. I'm all for that.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

:rofl: DB still goin


> @homiedaclown24 23m
> Daniel Bryan wrestling the dark match. This man needs a raise. #WWE #Raw


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Stad said:


> Sucks we got no Wyatts tonight.


At least their video package was awesome


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

hazuki said:


> :rofl: DB still goin


:| He isn't seriously doing the dark match is he?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Stad said:


> Sucks we got no Wyatts tonight.


Yeah. I don't know why they kept them off of TV.



hazuki said:


> :rofl: DB still goin


Seriously? Bryan is still going? This guy isn't for real.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

What I don't get about Cesaro is that he does at least 5 moves more impressive and damaging looking than his finisher in every match. Neutralizer is probably the least interesting move he does.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

wait so you guys actually wanted a Big Show run-in?? 

anyways it was a decent to good RAW. 

Pros-
DB having as much wrestling time as possible is the best thing for him so that was good. 
Punk killed it. Heyman bringing it via Satellite in heel fashion was lol
Swagger looks relevant because Cesaro is so good. 

Cons-
ADR vs. Sheamus
McMahons and Maddox having waaay too much air time

Pros outweigh the cons and I give it a generous 7/10 I guess.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

thaimasker said:


> :| He isn't seriously doing the dark match is he?





Bryan D. said:


> Yeah. I don't know why they kept them off of TV.
> 
> 
> Seriously? Bryan is still going? This guy isn't for real.


Yeah hes in a tag match w/ Henry & Cena vs The Shield


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...r-raw-went-off-the-air-daniel-bryan-wrestles/



> *What Happened After RAW Went Off The Air: Daniel Bryan Wrestles Again, Mark Henry Vs. John Cena*
> 
> After RAW went off the air, Mark Henry came out for his dark match against John Cena. Before the match got too far in, The Shield came out and attacked both men. Daniel Bryan then came out to make the save, and the match was changed to a 6-man tag.
> 
> Daniel Bryan, John Cena and Mark Henry defeated The Shield via disqualification


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

hazuki said:


> :rofl: DB still goin


To people who think Bryan doesn't work his ass off. He puts so many wrestlers to shame. He shows what a real professional wrestler should act.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow the fact that he just worked the dark match too is insane...Despite the fact that its a 6 man tag.

He must have huge respect backstage if he didn't already


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Stad said:


> Sucks we got no Wyatts tonight.


ositivity


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> Seriously? Bryan is still going? This guy isn't for real.


DANIEL BRYAN *IS* FOR REAL! He learned that from his idol.



Spoiler: 4 REAL


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is a wrestling machine, dude just loves the business.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> DANIEL BRYAN *IS* FOR REAL! He learned that from his idol.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4 REAL


Damn, that's a sweet shirt.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

CharliePrince said:


> check it out on my instagram
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/cFyd-oQ29q/
> 
> ahh bellas


Only WWE could have something like that happen and not even convince 1 extra person to want to tune in to the show they were promoting.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Warrior said:


> Daniel Bryan is a wrestling machine, dude just loves the business.


Cena see his replacement.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

REAL SAD moment when you realize:









Got more TV time than:
The IC Champ(Axel)
The "returning" superstar(Big Show)
WWEs newest stable(Wyatts)
WWE title MITB holder(Orton)
Co-Main Eventer at SS(Lesnar)
*
COMBINED*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Didn't even notice the nip slip. lol

Wasn't even paying attention to the seg, just muted the damn thing.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Dat bryan
Dat Cesaro
Dat sheamus selling his leg injury Like a Champ
Fuck del rio( cant really stand him now)
Dat RVD 

Good raw 8/10


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

dxbender said:


> REAL SAD moment when you realize:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the tag-team champions, and the US champion.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> DANIEL BRYAN *IS* FOR REAL! He learned that from his idol.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4 REAL


RIP Brie.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

"The Wyatt family is gaining interest and momentum quickly. We better leave them off of the show."


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

What happened to Diva Division? Sure, it has sucked for years, but just a few weeks ago...










Now we get this stupid total divas stuff...Thankfully I didn't watch it. I had a fun time reading the tvguide for several minutes.


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

Show was awesome, dark match was pretty good too, lol @ dbry in it, what a beast. My and my boys were SUPER let down that the Wyatts were a no show, that really sucked. From watching on tv how would you rate the crowd, it seemed pretty damn loud and was really fun being there. After the GOAT Cesaro-Bryan match it died down for a few though lol.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

lol I'll hate on D-Bry but FUCCCKKK working a dark match after that?? I get the feeling he could wrestle longer than my attention span would allow me to watch. That's just nuts. 
Makes it look like WWE is trying to kill him or something lol. 

They need to bring back the Ironman stip now that they have people that can actually do it again on the roster. :mark:


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Cesaro is a BEAST! That match between he and Bryan was great. That European Uppercut made me a fan of Cesaro long ago, and I still love it. *


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## CM Danielson (Jun 12, 2013)

chessarmy said:


> Another fucking break? Holy shit


Epic BTB blog shared week 1 on both my twitter and facebook accounts, left you a comment under your blog as well. Stellar work!:topic: but :yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## CM Danielson (Jun 12, 2013)

Also caught Brie Bella's nip slip on Miz TV :yes :yes:yes:yes


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Raw...the Punk/Heyman segment was great again, and showcasing DB in a gauntlet was a great way to show off his wrestling ability AND his underdog appeal. All of that was great. 

Everything else was forgettable, but aside from the Divas and the McMahons, there was nothing awful about Raw.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

on wwe.com a lot of people are seriously freaking because Big Show did not return.

Thank fuck for this forum


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Is Riley going to be Maddox's assistant or was him being shown just something random. I'm a Riley fan and wouldn't mind him getting some tv time.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I will lol if Total Divas rates better than TNA.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

It probably will.

I think the randy orton fan girls out number TNA


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Heyman didn't own Punk last night, and if anyone owned him last week it was Brock not Heyman.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

The Wyatts will probably be on Smackdown this week or something.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy shit Bryan's gauntlet was unreal.

Also, Punk/Heyman put on another great segment.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

We've had to have seen Sheamus/Del Rio at least ten times since April of last year. Their feud last summer was dreadful.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I even enjoyed Bryan/ swagger. Crowd was very vocal that match so it was entertaining. Highlights of the show for me are Titus O'neil, RVD, cesaro/Bryan oh and Bella nip slip


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I see WWE is going with my tagline for Punk/Lesnar at Summerslam: The Beast vs The Best.

I know they switched it up and put it as the Best vs the Beast, but I'm still gonna stay on my high horse and brag a little. I tweeted that tagline to Punk hours after Lesnar first attacked him on the June 17 Raw, along with that photo of Punk drawn as Wolverine facing off against Lesnar as the Hulk.

Guess he liked it.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

That was a hell of a main event. Bryan looked like WWE Champ material in all three matches. Considering how rare it is for anyone in WWE to wrestle over 30 minutes these days (especially on Raw) to pull off that level of quality throughout had to win over Bryan in the eyes of a lot of casual fans.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So Raw...the Punk/Heyman segment was great again, and showcasing DB in a gauntlet was a great way to show off his wrestling ability AND his underdog appeal. All of that was great.
> 
> Everything else was forgettable, but aside from the Divas and the McMahons, there was nothing awful about Raw.


I somewhat agree, I don't think they showcased Daniel Bryan nearly like they could or should have, the Cesaro match was great but even that kinda was about showcasing both guys, then they protected Cesaro with the small package rather than Bryan going over strong.

But thats not my main point, after that it wasn't about showcasing him or making him look strong. It was about them trying to get Cena over, that whole match with Ryback was setup for Cena to come play hero in hopes that everyone who likes Bryan would maybe start liking Cena.

To me that whole thing wasn't nearly what it should & could have been, it was entertaining the Cesaro match, but I mean they could have done better with the entire thing.



GOD said:


> if total divas rates better than tna i may die from laughter.
> 
> *anyone that tunes into that show is a fucking *******.


TNA or Total Divas?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone else not a big fan of the McMahon/Trips story? I mean I'll give it time but I'm really only liking Maddox's role in it.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

SoupBro said:


> Is Riley going to be Maddox's assistant or was him being shown just something random. I'm a Riley fan and wouldn't mind him getting some tv time.


I don't want Riley as Maddox's assistant. I hope this is a one time thing. I like Riley getting TV time and all, but he deserves to get pushed as a face.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Brye said:


> Anyone else not a big fan of the McMahon/Trips story? I mean I'll give it time but I'm really only liking Maddox's role in it.


The only thing I like about it is when they bury Maddocks decisions (I hate Maddocks) but yeah its just, it doesn't do anything, I don't have it with a burning passion but I just can't get into it at all.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Decent opening promo from Maddox, Cena and Daniel Bryan. I wonder why Cena didn't mention "He who shall not be named" to the list of small guys who eventually became a World Champion. Just kidding.

-Really wish the Prime Time Players got to win their matches. Each member had a nice match against their respective opponents (O'Neil vs Christian and Young vs Ziggler). They deserve better. But nice to see Ziggler's feud with Langston getting heated up. 

-Looks like it's Fandango's turn to start losing. Good to see Cody start winning matches again. Would like to see Cody talk on the mic so we can be on his side for this feud.

-RVD is going to get strong booking for the time being. Great to see him back again.

-Match of the night goes to Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro! Awesome match. Started off slow but picked up steam soon. Loved the uppercut exchanges and elbows too. These guys were really giving it their all. Loved the finish too as it didn't make Cesaro look weak either. 

*"DISLIKES"*
-Tired of seeing Del Rio vs Sheamus. The matches are always the same but this time, ADR won! Shocker!

-I understand the Divas segment was to promote the show but I could careless about it. Did enjoy seeing Lawler get slap though.

-Not going to enjoy Mark Henry as a face. He's more better as a heel. Why turn him? This feud against the Shield should help all guys including the Usos.

-How do you follow up the Bryan/Cesaro match? By giving us a boring Bryan/Ryback match. This match was not as good as their bout on Smackdown a few months ago. Not sure who's fault it was here.

Average show overall with huge help from the Bryan/Cesaro match. Bryan was the star of the whole show here.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Brye said:


> Anyone else not a big fan of the McMahon/Trips story? I mean I'll give it time but I'm really only liking Maddox's role in it.


I think it's just them planting seeds for a Bryan vs. Vince feud. Or maybe this is where it starts. He might screw Bryan at SS, who knows.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Brye said:


> Anyone else not a big fan of the McMahon/Trips story? I mean I'll give it time but I'm really only liking Maddox's role in it.


I stopped caring about the McMahon power struggle in 2001.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

DogSaget said:


> It probably will.
> 
> I think the randy orton fan girls out number TNA


Blandy is a consistent ratings disaster.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro was INSANE! Its been such a long time since I have seen a hard hitting match with so many great moments ON RAW and was given alot of time too. One of the best matches this year. 

Maddox looks and sounds exactly like younger Eric Bishcoff, Im starting to like the guy. Way better than Vicky.


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

Antonio Cesaro vs. Daniel Bryan was fucking awesome. Cesaro deserves a fucking push. He is way more deserving of push than bland Alberto del Rio and Ryback.

Bryan was fucking awesome as usual.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

hardyorton said:


> Jesus you can't help but knock Bryan and Cena before it even started. Great start to a feud. You afraid they might steal Punk/Brock's thunder.


I like Daniel Bryan as much as anybody and not that big on CM Punk, but the Punk/Lesnar feud is way better than Bryan/Cena simply because it's an actual feud. Cena is bad enough when he's trying to insult his opponent with corny jokes,but when he's complimenting and saving his opponent he's even worse.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Amazing show, good crowd. HHH vs Vince WM 30 the one who wins takes the control of WWE


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

As awesome as Bryan vs. Cesaro was, I'm more excited that Ryback and John Cena are going to rekindle their legendary feud next week, LIVE (well, maybe not) on Monday Night RAW!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Bryan was great. Fantastic match with Cesaro in particular.

Punk and Heyman is always :mark:

Liked the HHH/Maddox backstage segment. Dat new era. Out with Vince's old ways of doing things. In with Hunter's era. :HHH


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Average Raw but had it's moments. Daniel F'n Bryan is so over with both the smarks and casuals, it's heartwarming.

Punk vs Heyman on the mic is always amazing. I just hope Punk-Lesnar has some kind of stipulation at Summerslam. Streetfight or Last Man Standing preferably.

Vince vs HHH feud is building up slowly, and Maddox is doing a great job in between. Like it.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Bryan running the gauntlet was brilliant. What a performance, and what a match with Cesaro.

Punk/Heyman was out of this world.

I can't remember anything else from Raw, but with segments like those (^), I really don't care.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

What happened to Show?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

will have to catch punk/Heyman on youtube since i went to the store before the segment, but raw was okay i geuss with Cesaro vs Bryan being awesome.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Good RAW. Wasn't expecting it to be great, with them doing four shows in total this week they probably are balancing the load a bit, which is fair enough. Great Bryan/Cesaro match though, fantastic stuff.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Was a decent Raw overall, Bryan vs. Cesaro was great. The Punk/Heyman feud continued be excellent as well.

Disappointed by the lack of :wyatt though.


----------



## Sheen (Sep 10, 2007)

You know i can see Cena and Bryan turning this from a friendly rivalary to a more heated one as the weeks go on. Its too early to judge, I am sure next week it will step up.

This week was all about getting Bryan over as a legit threat


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Fucking Ryback ruining the main event.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Ever Wolf said:


> Fucking Ryback ruining the main event.


Agreed. Things were rolling along nicely. The crowd was hot after a great match between Bryan and Cesaro. Then Ryback plods down to the ring and kills everything with his mundane control segments. 

I was hoping that Show would be the 3rd man.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

They can push Sheamus, Punk, Cena, Blandy, Henry, and Big Show over him a million times but you can't hide or run away from this kind of acknowledgement and respect for God given talent. Just another day of being the BEST in the INDUSTRY.


> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ 1m
> Thinking @WWEDanielBryan was easily star of #WWERaw & that his skill set would translate well to any era that I've experienced in biz
> 
> Lance Storm ‏@LanceStorm 13m
> ...


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Duke Silver said:


> Agreed. Things were rolling along nicely. The crowd was hot after a great match between Bryan and Cesaro. Then Ryback plods down to the ring and kills everything with his mundane control segments.


It got going again when Bryan took control. And the place was popping when Bryan had him in the lebell lock


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Raw is BRYAN


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Overall it was a pretty fair Raw for the majority, with the CM Punk/Heyman segment, RVD versus Barrett and Bryan's three match ups (especially the superb one against Cesaro) being my highlights. I agree with JR's assessment that with his talent Bryan would've shone in any era of the business, he really is the star of the company right now. Outside of those the show wasn't anything that remarkable, although to be fair we had some more advancements on feuds leading into SummerSlam at least. And what happened to the return of Big Show? Guess that's been moved on.

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

It was a pretty cool show but the matches that didn't involve Bryan were lacking. Sheamus vs Del Rio and O'neil vs Christian were just a waste of time. The other matches were better but those duds are hard to ignore.

But, overall, it was a really good show. RAW has been great as of late with good stories and segments, nice to see it continue this way. Can't wait for Summerslam.
The last segment with Maddox and Vince was a different way to end the show but different is good.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

All these close falls in Del Rio/Sheamus match were really annoying.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6yhRd9E1C0&feature=youtu.be

Backstage Fallout: Total Divas Cast & Natalya,


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

They're taping next week's RAW tonight, right?


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

What's happening with Bryan now? Is he being pushed again? Heel? Face? Over? I might watch RAW in near future if so


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I know Bryan usually has great matches, but his chemistry with Ryback is some of the absolute best, IMO.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

roadkill_ said:


> What's happening with Bryan now? *Is he being pushed again*? Heel? *Face*? *Over*? I might watch RAW in near future if so


Yes.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro was amazing. One of the best matches I've seen this year.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

So, will there be a thread for the results of RAW tonight? Is Smackdown still being taped tonight?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The you can't wrestle chants directed to Ryback felt so good.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The CM Punk/Heyman segment was the best segement just like last week. But that Bryan gauntlet was definitely a close second. That was great.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Bryan vs Cesaro was awesome. Great match. Hope Cesaro goes far, dude is very talented. Love how Swagger is basically an afterthought now lol..

Loved the Eddie chants in the beginning, never forget the legend that was Eddie. There is still a very empty part of WWE without him.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Cesaro gets all that time with Bryan whilst Barrett got less than 5 minutes and was made to tap out, I think I'm officially hanging up my mark cap, Barrett is never going to get any where.


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

Big Dog said:


> Cesaro gets all that time with Bryan whilst Barrett got less than 5 minutes and was made to tap out, I think I'm officially hanging up my mark cap, Barrett is never going to get any where.


Im sure this sucks as a Barrett mark, but being non-biased towards either guy and actually liking them both, Cesaro>>>>>>>>>>Barrett


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I actually liked his match with Ryback. With the right guy in the ring across from him, Ryback can really work.

I honestly thought they'd do something as idiotic as having Sheamus go over Del Rio just because he's Superman #2 and he's as protected as hell. Legit surprised that Del Rio actually got a clean pinfall victory.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you WWE for giving me a good birthday present with a solid Raw last night. (Y) :hb


----------



## paska (Apr 23, 2007)

Until the ME challenge i though this episode had good angles, but poor/boring matches, but damn! That ME really changed the course of it! Unbelievable match between Bryan and Cesaro! And fans loved it! I wanna see more of Cesaro too, give the guy the Intercontinental belt right now! *FUCK CURTIS AXEL!* And what surprised me a lot was the fact that Bryan actually had a somewhat interesting match against Ryback too.

Angle with Punk and Heyman was intense as hell, once again. Heyman is so good with that character and Punk's intensity on the mic just suits this whole feud. I can't wait this to escalate on Summerslam, The Best vs. The Beast!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Antonio Cesaro's upper cuts was the best part of the night. 

Dear god. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Cesaro is gold. Please push him.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Another good Raw. As expected, Punk and Heyman with another good promo and as others said before, Bryan vs. Cesaro was just awesome.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

What do you think,were Cesaro's uppercuts real,looked like they really hit Bryan??


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Good RAW, but strange at the same time.

Ryback is becoming unbearable, whats with the weird walk he nows does? Kind of like he has a limp and some sort of complex.

Big Shows return? What happened to that.
No Orton? I guess that links in with the WWE website news from last week.
No wyatts?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Still confused about how Vince/Maddox booked Kane against Bryan for Raw next week, despite the fact that he's supposed to be injured from The Wyatt Family attack. 

I guess he recovered quickly and will most probably get attacked again...it's the only conceivable result I can think of happening. I highly doubt The Wyatts will come down and attack Bryan, because then Cena will show up and fight them off, making them look pretty stupid.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I just finished the first segment and I have to say, I really do hate Cena (the character). Fuck him.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Maddox is like Bischoff 2.0


I was thinking the same thing for most of the segment. He really does look and act like he can be Bischoff's relative.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I just finished the first segment and I have to say, I really do hate Cena (the character). Fuck him.


After watching the show, same.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

> -- Fans were reportedly upset last night over certain wrestlers not appearing on RAW. Triple H, who was advertised for the show, only appeared in a backstage segment. Also, Randy Orton, who was also advertised for the show, did not appear. The Wyatt Family did not appear either.
> 
> Credit: ewrestlingnews


I would be pissed too.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Just finished the show. I hate Cena.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

who was the big bloke standing next to Maddox at the end? before the vince segment.

i recognise him but can't put a name to his face at all.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Monday Night Raw said:


> who was the big bloke standing next to Maddox at the end? before the vince segment.
> 
> i recognise him but can't put a name to his face at all.


Alex Riley. He looked good in that suit. For a moment I thought it was Shane McMahon.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Just watched the show, blown away by the Bryan/Cesaro match. MOTY right there, hands down.

I am loving the fact that they are letting matches go longer these past few months, we are getting some awesome stuff lately.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Alex Riley. He looked good in that suit. For a moment I thought it was Shane McMahon.


That's the man. Couldn't remember him, briefly remember him getting a few pointless backstage segments in the background.

Cheers.

Edit: he did look like Shane mind.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Riley is pretty forgettable, I'm sure most people forgot who he was.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Just finished the show. I hate Cena.


i fucking hate him too. he ruined the whole thing at the end. he always has to be the hero. better and stronger than everyone. fucking asshole.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## TakeTwo (Jul 17, 2013)

How incredible was Bryan vs Cesaro? I don't know how many will agree, but that match was mostly Cesaro; but take nothing away from Bryan, he was absolutely brilliant. This was one of the better Raws in recent memory, but it seems like they get better every week! The Ziggler and Langston angle will be interesting as well. Plus, what they are doing with Maddox is reminiscent of the Bischoff days and I think that's a great thing.

Also, anyone notice how the language used in most of the promos was less PG than usual? I thought it made the show a lot better.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

apparently someone did the tally...Daniel Bryan got 42 minutes of fucking airtime on Monday night. Don't get me wrong, I fucking LOVE the guy, but this is the same kind of shit that leads us to HATE Cena. Don't force guys down our throats, Vince. :bosh4


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I would be pissed too.


Yea this really sucked, don't get me wrong I know that card is always subject to change and usually does, but my two boys were super let down when the Wyatt family AND Orton were no shows. All in all it was a awesome show and I am glad we went as the boys had a blast, but they had their sheep masks and a couple awesome signs ready.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ziggler Mark said:


> apparently someone did the tally...Daniel Bryan got 42 minutes of fucking airtime on Monday night. Don't get me wrong, I fucking LOVE the guy, but this is the same kind of shit that leads us to HATE Cena. Don't force guys down our throats, Vince. :bosh4


Giving Bryan 42 minutes of airtime, mostly in-ring, is probably the best thing WWE could do on Raw, outside of promising to never mention the words "general" and "manager" or "job" and "evaluation" in the same sentence again. I'm not saying it should happen every week, but holy shit, I still wouldn't dare complain.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> Giving Bryan 42 minutes of airtime, mostly in-ring, is probably the best thing WWE could do on Raw, outside of promising to never mention the words "general" and "manager" or "job" and "evaluation" in the same sentence again. I'm not saying it should happen every week, but holy shit, I still wouldn't dare complain.


All I'm saying is that if they continue to force him down our throats at a clip of even ~30 minutes a week, it's going to get old, fast. They clearly are intent as pushing him to be a permanent main eventer, but if they do it at the breakneck pace they're doing it at right now, it's going to wind up bad. It almost feels like they're doubling up his air time now to make up for the fact of how little faith they had in him at the beginning of his career...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd be shocked if they give Bryan 30-40 minutes every Raw going forward. I think they did it for two reasons:

1) To make him look as strong as possible for his match with Cena. Going into this match, there's really no reason for anyone (mark or "smark") to believe Bryan has any chance of beating Cena. But by having him wrestle for 40 minutes on Raw and beat multiple opponents, it builds him up somewhat.

2) This was also probably somewhat of a test for Bryan with the ratings. Vince probably wanted to see if putting that much of a spotlight on Bryan for the last 40 minutes of the show, if Bryan would lose a shit-ton of viewers or not. They knew that he (or anyone on the roster) wrestling for 40 minutes straight isn't going to get some huge, massive 4.0 rating. But, they probably wanted to see if Bryan would tune the viewers out in droves. And he didn't. Which is a big plus for Bryan going forward, IMO.

I think he might got some more air time than he did before this Cena program. But I don't think he's going to be getting 30-40 minutes every week now, or anything close to that. Just my opinion.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Ziggler Mark said:


> All I'm saying is that if they continue to force him down our throats at a clip of even ~30 minutes a week, it's going to get old, fast. They clearly are intent as pushing him to be a permanent main eventer, but if they do it at the breakneck pace they're doing it at right now, it's going to wind up bad. It almost feels like they're doubling up his air time now to make up for the fact of how little faith they had in him at the beginning of his career...


Fan's won't get bored if they are given wrestling master classes like the gauntlet match. Talent like Bryan will never get boring cause who's WWE got that's anywhere near his skill in the ring.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ziggler Mark said:


> All I'm saying is that if they continue to force him down our throats at a clip of even ~30 minutes a week, it's going to get old, fast. They clearly are intent as pushing him to be a permanent main eventer, but if they do it at the breakneck pace they're doing it at right now, it's going to wind up bad. It almost feels like they're doubling up his air time now to make up for the fact of how little faith they had in him at the beginning of his career...


Well, like I said, I don't think it should happen very often. But if, every now and then, they decide to give guys that can handle it unusually long matches (even beyond the spate of 15-20 minute matches we've been getting) then that's awesome. As far as pushing Bryan, I get the feeling they're just making up ground in getting him established as a serious contender for Summerslam; something kind of out of the ordinary. Most of _us_ know he can wrestle all night long, but now WWE are actually focusing on that. This week accomplished that, and the spoilers for next week don't seem to be on Bryan overload.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

wccw lover said:


> We actually do a RAW RECAP each week for a YOUTUBE SHOW. Its called Money in the Bank Show. Check it out!
> 2 guys, (And usually one hoot girl) 30 minutes, ALL Wrestling!
> Here is episode 11!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLRlRlnust4&list=PLM-9iByA6GM6k_wU9760KOz7pz0YhGIso&index=1


No one cares!


----------



## Str8Edge98 (Jul 14, 2013)

wyatts kidnap shield member prediction*


----------

